# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Le juge et le Pirate (Bay)

## Grand_Maître_B

Vous savez pourquoi la justice a les yeux bandés ? C'est pour être neutre et ne pas se laisser influencer. Vous savez pourquoi elle a une balance ? C'est pour trouver le juste équilibre après avoir pesé le pour et le contre. Et vous savez pourquoi elle a un glaive ? C'est pour trancher les litiges.

 Et quand elle tranche, elle tranche. Tenez, prenez par exemple le procès du site The Pirate Bay (ici et ici). Le verdict vient de tomber aujourd'hui: un an de prison pour les quatre animateurs du site et 2,7 millions d'euros à payer.

 Les quatre vont faire bien évidemment appel, ils le crient à qui veut l'entendre, ce qui signifie que l'affaire sera de nouveau plaidée devant une juridiction de plus haut degré.

 Moi, ce qui m'intéresse, c'est d'analyser le raisonnement du Tribunal. Mais pour ça, va falloir attendre qu'une traduction existe. Dés que je l'ai, on en reparle.




Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Fracanus

C'est moche.

----------


## Mob Borane

CTB. Pardon.

Ouais c'est vrai qu'ils étaient bien partis pourtant.

----------


## PrinceGITS

A quand la condamnation des FAI pour faciliter l'accès aux fichiers piratés ?  ::wacko:: 

EDIT : A quand la condamnation de Google pour faciliter la recherche de fichiers piratés ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> EDIT : A quand la condamnation de Google pour faciliter la recherche de fichiers piratés ?


Quand ils n'auront plus de tunes. Pas tout de suite tout de suite quoi.

----------


## Dark Fread

Ouais enfin il y a une différence notable entre TPB et Google quand même. Il faut bien admettre que TPB était autant utilisé illégalement que Google l'est légalement. En plus TPB en paraissait profondément fier et crachait allègrement à la tronche de ceux qui se plaignaient du piratage... D'ailleurs rien que le nom est révélateur de leur état d'esprit, tout de même.

----------


## DecapFour

C'est vrai qu'on ne peut pas décemment dire que The Pirate Bay est exempt de tout reproche.

Moi, perso, ça me saoule quand je parle de JV avec les potes et qu'ils me répondent : Ouais, ça à l'air sympa, je DL.
Pour les gros navets méritants juste une test : OK.
Mais pour le reste...

PS : Je connais un gars qui a joué à L4D en solo, version pirate... et qui a conclu que le jeu était naze car répétitif.  ::ninja:: 
Le piratage conditionne l'expérience de jeu.

----------


## DarzgL

> Vous savez pourquoi la justice a les yeux *bandées* ?


Qu'est-ce que c'est que ça ? Ressaisissez-vous, Maître !

----------


## flayos11

Moi aussi en tant que juriste j'aimerai connaitre le raisonnement du tribunal. Ils ont été jugé par une juridiction suédoise c'est ça?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Autant ils l'ont bien cherché, autant la sentence...1 an de tôle, j'espère au moins que ce n'est pas au milieu de "vrais" criminels...Quand à l'amende, c'est énorme quand même.

----------


## gros_bidule

Chouette : ils n'ont que ce qu'ils méritent  ::): 

Pas chouette n°1 : une fois ce plus c'est la solution de la facilité. Plutôt que de s'en prendre vraiment aux méchants dealers, et plutôt que d'éduquer le bas-peuple, on s'attaque ou gros crieur publique qui jouait au malin devant tout le monde.
Pas chouette n°2 :bon bah y'a plus qu'à ouvrir un nouveau TPB ailleurs, où la législation-toutça-toutça est plus sympatoche, et là PAF dans ton cul m'dame la justice, mouahahéhéhé.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bof, condamner TPB, c'est un peu écraser un moustique au milieu d'une nuée. C'est pas ça qui empêchera la mise à disposition de copies de fichiers.

----------


## DecapFour

Écraser un moustique, ok. Mais là, il a été bien écrasé ce moustique là. 
Ils ont pris cher quand même.

----------


## Graveen

> (...)Moi, perso, ça me saoule quand je parle de JV avec les potes et qu'ils me répondent : Ouais, ça à l'air sympa, je DL.
> *Pour les gros navets méritants juste une test : OK.*
> Mais pour le reste...(...)


Ben non.
En fait je trouve (autant pour HADOPI que pour TP :B):  qu'il existe des raisons TRES valables de ne pas du tout être satisfait. 

C'est comme "oué mais ziva universale ils font la star'ac ololol on va pas payer pour la star'ac" ou "oui mais les séries ricaines on les attends 6 mois, c'est chiant". Ok, mais non, c'est pas une raison.

Tant qu'un modèle economique n'existe pas de droit, il n'y a aucune raison de légitimer ce genre de choses: c'est illégal, on s'en passe, point, il ne s'agit pas d'actes de première nécessité.

L'argument "c'est nul / c'est cher" est d'un subjectif autorisant toutes dérives ou autojustifications.

----------


## Killy

Ce qui fait mal, outre le vrai débat, c'est qu'ils prennent de la prison pour ça.
Encore l'amende, je comprends mais de la prison ça me choque toujours.

 ::O:

----------


## ShinSH

> A quand la condamnation des FAI pour faciliter l'accès aux fichiers piratés ? 
> 
> EDIT : A quand la condamnation de Google pour faciliter la recherche de fichiers piratés ?


Google s'est fait attaquer via leur programme google suggest, il me semble que ca a été réglé a l'amiable à coups de millions...

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Attendez ils font appel et le jury le savait très bien avant de prononcer la sentence. Je pense pas qu'ils vont aller en taule. Et l'amande sera forcément réduite même si elle restera importante. Enfin bon là c'est surtout pour faire un exemple et montrer aux petits plaisantins que la justice déconne pas sur le piratage.
Utile? sûrement pas, TPB 2 sera online rapidement. Mais c'est surtout l'attitude désinvolte et provocante des mecs qu'ils font payer. TPB s'est toujours auto-proclamé comme un site important dans le domaine du piratage. C'est cher payé mais c'est de bonne guerre on va pas non plus les défendre. Ils se sont bien foutu de l'incapacité de la justice à les punir, ils se prennent un gros coup dans la gueule c'est compréhensible. Et c'est vrai que l'argument du c'est bof donc je pirate tient pas une demi seconde.

----------


## loloboy

C'est étonnant comme sur Canard PC tous les commentateurs ont l'air cleans. Allons bon... personne n'a jamais téléchargé un fichier ici ?

Sans faire l'apologie de la pratique, il faut bien constater qu'elle est répandue. Notamment chez les joueurs et autres fanas de l'informatique. Alors sus à l'hypocrisie. On a tous profité à un moment ou un autre de ce système et ces gars paient aussi pour nous.

----------


## XWolverine

J'ai presque envie de les défendre, liberté, arrêtez de vouloir tout réguler, un peu de rebellion fait du bien ... mais là non. L'hypocrisie du "on n'héberge rien chez nous" alors qu'ils se targuent de braver la loi, ben c'est pas trop défendable (le seul truc "rigolo", s'ils avaient gagné, c'est de pointer le ridicule et les aberrations techniques des attaquants).
D'après la news du dernier CPC, chute de 33% du traffic internet en Suède après le vote de la loi permettant de réclamer le nom lié à une IP. C'était avant le dénouement du procès TPB.
Ca veut juste dire que trop de gens saturent la bande passante à télécharger des daubes sur le net.
Rien que pour ça, HADOPI et consort (même si ce sont des hérésies) ne feront pas que du mal. L'argent pour quintupler (je dis ça au pif) la bande passante dans les grandes zones peuplées aurait déjà pu servir à connecter certaines campagnes reculées.

----------


## crAsh

Bah, le verdict était prévisible. Verdict au sens "coupable".
Mais là, la sentence est particulièrement dure. Prison ferme et des miyons d'amende. Faut pas abuser !

----------


## Bed

Haha, "Google utilisé légalement" je dis stop. Combien de fois je m'en suis servi pour récupérer des fichiers rapidshare, c'est juste hyper efficace. The pirate bay est aussi illégal que Google de ce point de vue. Et rire ouvertement de lettres de menaces ridicules de grands groupes eux-même dans l'illégalité n'est pas, selon moi, un motif valable de condamnation.

----------


## Lennyroquai

Je vais peut-être posé un message honteusement gamin (voir outrageusement trolesque) mais...

Le piratage c'est mal, désolé au famille toussatoussa...

Mais très sérieusement, quand on voit les gens qui ont attaqué TPB (le fameux huissier qui en fait travaille chez Sony etc...), les attaques contre TPB qui ont été démolli ultra simplement...

Quand je vois le vent planetaire que represente le texte HADOPI (Sans déconnez, c'est limite écrit en gros rouge "ca sert a rien c'est pour gagner des sous)

Que j'entend ce qu'a dit Maxime Lombardini au sujet du temps que mettes les séries américaines à débouler en France traduit par Google Traduction limite...

Quand je vois l'arnaque générale, que dit-je l'escroquerie Francaise qu'est la SACEM (je suis Ingé Réseau, Bi classé Musicien... donc je connais le tableau)

Et bien je me dit que la justice n'existe plus depuis des lustres... et que je verserais pas un bout de larme pour ceux qui pleurent contre le piratage...
TPB vient de prendre une claque, j'en ai limite la larme à l'oeil pour eux... par contre, qu'on m'annonce que la Fnac coule... alors la je déboucherai presque une bouteille d'un Gewurztraminer vendange tardive (de chez Hugel)

Une petite mention à Tryo, qui soutient Hadopi, et que je brulerai volontier sur un buchet pour diverses raisons (c'est purement du troll baveux, mais bon j'assume totalement, que le saint courroux me tombe dessus)

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

Décision de justice logique, c'est dommage d'en arriver là mais les mecs savaient ce qu'ils risquaient.

Encore une victoire du pouvoir !  ::): 

Edit pour au dessus : Il reste de la place sur le bucher ? Parceque moi aussi je soutiens Hadopi.

----------


## XWolverine

> Haha, "Google utilisé légalement" je dis stop. Combien de fois je m'en suis servi pour récupérer des fichiers rapidshare, c'est juste hyper efficace. The pirate bay est aussi illégal que Google de ce point de vue.


100% des requêtes TPB sont pour rechercher des .torrent, qui sont eux à 99,x % illégaux (y'a quelques freeware et quelques distrib nunux).
Que toi, tu utilises Google uniquement pour des recherches pirates, libre à toi (j'espère que tu n'a pas de compte GMail connecté à ce moment là), mais les reste du monde ne l'utilisa pas massivement pour ça.
Donc non, ce n'est pas du tout le même usage et pas le même rapport à la légalité.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Encore une victoire du pouvoir !


Ca commence à peine à se voir tes trolls.  :;):

----------


## Truhl

> Autant ils l'ont bien cherché, autant la sentence...1 an de tôle, j'espère au moins que ce n'est pas au milieu de "vrais" criminels...Quand à l'amende, c'est énorme quand même.


J'ai dans l'idée qu'une prison suédoise c'est quand même vachement plus cool qu'une prison ricaine. Et puis c'est peut-être avec sursis, ça me paraît être la moindre des choses. Sinon c'est vraiment digne des grandes heures de Salem. 

GMB, s'il existe un texte en suédois je peux toujours tenter d'y jeter un œil avec mes maigres connaissances pour apporter une traduction.

----------


## zabuza

En même temps, même s'il m'arrive de  "télécharger" quelques séries, il faut reconnaître que The Pirate Bay ce n'est pas la sainte vierge niveau légalité.
Ils ont souvent joué avec le feu, peut être de manière ostentatoire, quelque fois ça brûle..

----------


## Bed

La vraie question c'est pourquoi ça leur tombe sur le coin de la gueule maintenant alors qu'ils ont toujours gagné jusqu'à présent ? Y'a sans doute quelqu'un qui a allongé quelques billets.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Moi aussi en tant que juriste j'aimerai connaitre le raisonnement du tribunal. Ils ont été jugé par une juridiction suédoise c'est ça?


Oui c'est ça. C'est pour cette raison que j'attends avec impatience le jugement traduit  ::rolleyes:: 

---------- Post added at 14h47 ---------- Previous post was at 14h46 ----------




> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ça ? Ressaisissez-vous, Maître !


C'est ce mot qui m'a troublé. Faut que j'arrête de l'utiliser.

----------


## Raton

Mouai, autant je ne suis pas pour le piratage, autant 1 an de prison ferme.... Faut peut etre pas abusé.

Quand à ca : 




> Rien que pour ça, HADOPI et consort (même si ce sont des hérésies) ne feront pas que du mal. L'argent pour quintupler (je dis ça au pif) la bande passante dans les grandes zones peuplées aurait déjà pu servir à connecter certaines campagnes reculées.


Permettre un flicage en règle du net tout en le transformant en un espace de non droit ou les majors peuvent faire leur lois sans le moindre début de preuve ca vaut le coup ?

Tout en sachant que l'argent "économisé" ne sera pas réinjecté dans l'ADSL en campagne hein, faut pas rever... Pas assez rentable, vaut mieux mettre le fibre à Paris  ::P:

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Et bien je me dit que la justice n'existe plus depuis des lustres... et que je verserais pas un bout de larme pour ceux qui pleurent contre le piratage...
> TPB vient de prendre une claque, j'en ai limite la larme à l'oeil pour eux... par contre, qu'on m'annonce que la Fnac coule... alors la je déboucherai presque une bouteille d'un Gewurztraminer vendange tardive (de chez Hugel)


Tu parles de deux extrèmes là: entre TPB et la Fnac ya un juste milieu. Le résultat global du procès, à savoir qu'ils sont coupables, est juste, point final. Les mecs sont dans l'illegalité et s'en vantent, la justice est là pour punir ce qui est illégal. Après la disproportion de la peine, les dérives des utilisations de Google etc... c'est carrément un autre débat.
Le "contre-pouvoir" de la société de consommation vidéo-ludique (la Fnac et EA store pour caricaturer) ce sont les sites de ventes sans DRM style Impulse, ou carrément les développeurs qui vont dans ce sens là en vendant un jeu pas cher et sans DRM: 2D boys.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> GMB, s'il existe un texte en suédois je peux toujours tenter d'y jeter un œil avec mes maigres connaissances pour apporter une traduction.


Pas à ma connaissance, faut dire que le jugement vient de sortir à peine. 

J'ai pourtant même cherché sur la base de données de TPB avec les mots clés "pirate bay rättegang"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Graouu

Pour des infos au pire ya le twitter de TPB

----------


## Erokh

> Le "contre-pouvoir" de la société de consommation vidéo-ludique (la Fnac et EA store pour caricaturer) ce sont les sites de ventes sans DRM style Impulse, ou carrément les développeurs qui vont dans ce sens là en vendant un jeu pas cher et sans DRM: 2D boys.


Impulse, qui d'ailleurs vient de se prendre une grosse tarte dans sa gueule de la part des pirates, pour la sortie de Demigod... source
Faite du bien au malin, il vous chiera dans la main  ::sad::

----------


## zeblob

> Moi, ce qui m'intéresse, c'est d'analyser le raisonnement du Tribunal. Mais pour ça, va falloir attendre qu'une traduction existe.


Pour ce que j'en ai lu, le tribunal a reconnu que le site n'héberge et ne distribue pas de fichiers illégaux, mais que les 4 piratins étaient coupables de complicité dans les téléchargements illégaux. L'accusation s'est basée sur une jurisprudence capillotractée: un homme avait été condamné pour avoir tenu le manteau d'un pote pendant que celui-ci tabassait quelqu'un: le porte-manteau a été condamné. L'affaire a été jugée similaire. 
Tout ca reste à confirmer, mais si cette complicité est bien le principal chef d'accusation retenu, je me dis que ca va as etre evident de décider où s'arrete la complicité (les FAI, complices aussi? les fabricants de lecteurs MP3? et pourquoi pas les artistes tant qu'on y est?)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Impulse, qui d'ailleurs vient de se prendre une grosse tarte dans sa gueule de la part des pirates, pour la sortie de Demigod... source
> Faite du bien au malin, il vous chiera dans la main


[légerHS]Surtout que le Jeu Vidéo souffre à mon avis bien plus que le cinéma ou l'audio, ces derniers n'étant pas tributaires d'un matériel informatique pour gagner de l'argent (concerts, cinéma etc...). [/légerHS]

----------


## CakeRage

De toute manière condamner un par un les réseaux pirates n'est pas une solution, et eux-mêmes le savent très bien : depuis la fin de napster, à chaque fois qu'ils font s'écrouler l'un d'entre-eux, il y a une recrudescence dans la création de nouveaux réseaux. 
Au fond ça leur sert bien de condamner toujours de la même manière : on ne touche jamais le fond du problème, à savoir que le processus de création est de moins en moins artistique mais de plus en plus mercantile, n'étant jamais au "service" du consommateur mais toujours à celui des compagnies, du capital en tout cas. En restant ainsi à la surface du problème ils peuvent FACILEMENT créer de "méchants vilains pas bô", leurs permettant donc de rester les "gentils", et ainsi de ne JAMAIS laisser la possibilité de révoquer cette logique de merde.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Pour ce que j'en ai lu, le tribunal a reconnu que le site n'héberge et ne distribue pas de fichiers illégaux, mais que les 4 piratins étaient coupables de complicité dans les téléchargements illégaux. L'accusation s'est basée sur une jurisprudence capillotractée: un homme avait été condamné pour avoir tenu le manteau d'un pote pendant que celui-ci tabassait quelqu'un: le porte-manteau a été condamné. L'affaire a été jugée similaire. 
> Tout ca reste à confirmer, mais si cette complicité est bien le principal chef d'accusation retenu, je me dis que ca va as etre evident de décider où s'arrete la complicité (les FAI, complices aussi? les fabricants de lecteurs MP3? et pourquoi pas les artistes tant qu'on y est?)


Hum....Pardonne ma prudence, mais attendons d'avoir une copie complète du jugement (traduite, même en anglais, ça suffirait), avant d'émettre un jugement (hu hu) ce le raisonnement du tribunal.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Tout ca reste à confirmer, mais si cette complicité est bien le principal chef d'accusation retenu, je me dis que ca va as etre evident de décider où s'arrete la complicité (les FAI, complices aussi? les fabricants de lecteurs MP3? et pourquoi pas les artistes tant qu'on y est?)


Ouais enfin là, c'est pas une complicité involontaire ou indirecte, elle est totalement revendiquée.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Deux fois "jugement" dans la même phrase  :tired: 
Serait temps de prendre des congés Mr B.

----------


## XWolverine

> Permettre un flicage en règle du net tout en le transformant en un espace de non droit ou les majors peuvent faire leur lois sans le moindre début de preuve ca vaut le coup ?


Pas du tout : Je dis que je suis contre ce que veulent faire ces lois mal gaulées. Mais ne serait-ce que pour la peur que cela peut engendrer (le -33% en Suède est édifiant), ça peut avoir au moins un effet bénéfique : Rendre la bande passante pour ce qu'elle devrait être, c'est-à-dire pas monopolisée en majorité par des téléchargements 24/24 de daubes en tout genre dont la plupart ne vont même pas servir aux téléchargeurs (entendu : "ah ben moi, comme souvent c'est des fakes, je lance 4 ou 5 fois le même fichier pour être sûr d'en avoir un de bon"  ::|: ).
Je suis bien d'accord que ce n'est pas comme ça qu'il faudrait y arriver.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Deux fois "jugement" dans la même phrase 
> Serait temps de prendre des congés Mr B.


A qui le dis-tu. Je suis crevé.

----------


## Poireau

Ouais, ils ont fait les malins, ils ont perdu. J'ai maté "Steal this film", où on retrouve plusieurs des personnes ayant été présentes au tribunal, et leur façon d'y admettre le fait d'être des "pirates" tout en se positionnant constamment en tant que victimes des grandes sociétés et gouvernements capitalistes, pour finir par se donner une image de "chevalier de la liberté culturelle", je trouve ça gerbant. Et ces personnes esquivent évidemment constamment les vraies questions, à savoir l'impact qu'a le piratage qu'ils alimentent sur le financement des films, des jeux vidéos et à moindre mesure de la musique.

Que ces mêmes personnes se prennent après une tôle lors d'un jugement sur le piratage est on ne peut plus logique. Le troll "The Pirate bay n'a pas de liens directs avec le piratage" était un peu trop gros pour passer devant un tribunal.

----------


## Graveen

> De toute manière condamner un par un les réseaux pirates n'est pas une solution, et eux-mêmes le savent très bien : depuis la fin de napster, à chaque fois qu'ils font s'écrouler l'un d'entre-eux, il y a une recrudescence dans la création de nouveaux réseaux. 
> Au fond ça leur sert bien de condamner toujours de la même manière : on ne touche jamais le fond du problème, à savoir que le processus de création est de moins en moins artistique mais de plus en plus mercantile, n'étant jamais au "service" du consommateur mais toujours à celui des compagnies, du capital en tout cas. En restant ainsi à la surface du problème ils peuvent FACILEMENT créer de "méchants vilains pas bô", leurs permettant donc de rester les "gentils", et ainsi de ne JAMAIS laisser la possibilité de révoquer cette logique de merde.


C'est bien dit et je suis assez d'accord.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Que ces mêmes personnes se prennent après une tôle lors d'un jugement sur le piratage est on ne peut plus logique. Le troll "The Pirate bay n'a pas de liens directs avec le piratage" était un peu trop gros pour passer devant un tribunal.


Si on risque la tôle en faisant des Trolls va falloir commencer à songer à une reconversion.  ::):

----------


## XWolverine

> Si on risque la tôle en faisant des Trolls va falloir commencer à songer à une reconversion.


N'ai crainte, t'es pas encore au niveau  ::P:

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> N'ai crainte, t'es pas encore au niveau


C'est surtout que certains ici ne sont pas juges  :;):

----------


## Artemis

Je comprend mal les personnes qui trouvent que mettre des gens en prisons pour téléchargement de fichiers illégaux qui nous sont vendus très cher PAR RAPPORT aux véritables bénéfices engandrés pas les créateurs ou musiciens, pascal nègre pleure et vous le soutenez!!! ce mec qui chie sur les artistes et sur nous en se faisant un max de blé sur les talents et nos heures de boulot quotidienne. lui a part etre con expliquez moi son taf.

La prison c'est pour les vrais criminels, pas pour TPB. Oui ils ont fait chié le monde capitaliste, et quand vous serez au chomage ou quand les flics vous arreterons de facon arbitraire vous changerez de bord.

C'est comme tout l'humain ne réfléchit plus, il absorbe le politiquement correct, on devrait tous etre dehors a hurler que la loi contre l'inceste soit repoussé pour la loi hadopi qui permettra au copain de sarkosy de se faire toujours plus d'argent. Car croyez moi ils se gavent mais énormément!!!

et surtout on devrait tous etre dehors pour foutre sarkosy dehors, moi je dis qu'il faut crée un site géant qui appel au boycotte chaque mois un produit!!!

LE BOYCOTT est notre seule arme il faut l'utiliser très vite!! sans notre argent ils ne sont rien.

et ce soit catch sur nt1....... simplement 22222222222222222222222222

----------


## Avérik

> Tant qu'un modèle economique n'existe pas de droit, il n'y a aucune raison de légitimer ce genre de choses: c'est illégal, on s'en passe, point, il ne s'agit pas d'actes de première nécessité.
> L'argument "c'est nul / c'est cher" est d'un subjectif autorisant toutes dérives ou autojustifications.


 Et quand c'est cher sans être légitimé ? On fait quoi ? On n'achète pas ? Sauf qu'il y aura toujours des gens pour acheter ces conneries (cf : DLC). Quand on voit que la Wii se vend à 250€ alors que Nintendo a baissé les coûts de production de plus de 40%, que les jeux Xbox 360 valent entre 65-70€ neufs alors qu'encore une fois les coûts de développements sur cette console ont sûrement dû baisser depuis (parce que c'était ça l'argument à la base), et qu'en plus les développeurs/éditeurs cherchent désormais à limiter voir faire disparaître le marché de l'occasion... Et pour le cinéma, 10-11€ la place... Marre de se faire plumer ?

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Je comprend mal les personnes qui trouvent que mettre des gens en prisons pour téléchargement de fichiers illégaux qui nous sont vendus très cher PAR RAPPORT aux véritables bénéfices engandrés pas les créateurs ou musiciens, pascal nègre pleure et vous le soutenez!!! ce mec qui chie sur les artistes et sur nous en se faisant un max de blé sur les talents et nos heures de boulot quotidienne. lui a part etre con expliquez moi son taf.
> 
> La prison c'est pour les vrais criminels, pas pour TPB. Oui ils ont fait chié le monde capitaliste, et quand vous serez au chomage ou quand les flics vous arreterons de facon arbitraire vous changerez de bord.
> 
> C'est comme tout l'humain ne réfléchit plus, il absorbe le politiquement correct, on devrait tous etre dehors a hurler que la loi contre l'inceste soit repoussé pour la loi hadopi qui permettra au copain de sarkosy de se faire toujours plus d'argent. Car croyez moi ils se gavent mais énormément!!!
> 
> et surtout on devrait tous etre dehors pour foutre sarkosy dehors, moi je dis qu'il faut crée un site géant qui appel au boycotte chaque mois un produit!!!
> 
> LE BOYCOTT est notre seule arme il faut l'utiliser très vite!! sans notre argent ils ne sont rien.
> ...


Tu as tout dit: boycot tout ce que tu veux mais ne tombe pas dans l'illégalité. C'est bien beau les discours pseudo révolutionnaires de rageux qui crachent à la gueule de tout ce qui peut rapporter du fric en s'en servant comme prétexte pour pirater (je parle pas de toi Artemis hein t'as pas dit ça). Je suis pas spécialement pour HADOPI, je suis d'accord pour dire que P.Nègre se fait du fric sur le dos des artistes (pas sur les acheteurs, un disque star ac ça coute aussi cher que de l'indé). Le piège dans cette lutte c'est de choisir les mauvaises armes. D'une: personne vous oblige à acheter, de deux: dès lors que vous tombez dans l'illégalité vos argument ne valent PLUS RIEN DU TOUT. Le boycott est une arme légale qui peut faire changer beaucoup de choses à mon avis. Mais bon c'est dur de se passer de ses mp3 téléchargés pour son I Pod.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Et pour le cinéma, 10-11€ la place... Marre de se faire plumer ?


Suaf qu'(un abonnement illimité c'est moins de 20€/mois pour une personne, et 35€/mois pour deux personnes.

Je vais au cinoche deux a quatre fois par semaine, je télécharge aucun film, je vais quand même voir les films que je veux, quand je veux, d'ailleurs je ne regarde même plus la télé.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et quid de la légalité d'obliger l'utilisateur à enregistrer un jeu qu'il ne pourra pas revendre suite à cela ?
Quid de la légalité de limiter le nombre d'installations ?
Quid de livrer des produits fonctionnels (GTA 4 par ex) au tarif fort ?

----------


## Jon207

> Ouais, ils ont fait les malins, ils ont perdu. J'ai maté "Steal this film", où on retrouve plusieurs des personnes ayant été présentes au tribunal, et leur façon d'y admettre le fait d'être des "pirates" tout en se positionnant constamment en tant que victimes des grandes sociétés et gouvernements capitalistes, pour finir par se donner une image de "chevalier de la liberté culturelle", je trouve ça gerbant. Et ces personnes esquivent évidemment constamment les vraies questions, à savoir l'impact qu'a le piratage qu'ils alimentent sur le financement des films, des jeux vidéos et à moindre mesure de la musique.


Ben voyons...

Moi ce que je trouve gerbant ce sont les majors de l'"industrie culturelle" (ça veut tout dire...) qui se font passer pour des défenseurs des artistes et de la culture tout en leur mangeant la laine sur le dos.

Prenons la cas de la musique : si les internautes se passent des majors, c'est qu'ils ne leur apportent rien. Ils sont devenus des intermédiaires inutiles, mais voudraient continuer à engranger la majeure partie des bénéfices et à maintenir en place un système qui étouffe les artistes les moins consensuels pour mieux mettre en valeur et exploiter de purs produits marketing. Qu'ils crèvent. Les vrais musiciens continueront à gagner de l'argent grâce aux concerts, aux dons etc, il s'agit juste de se passer d'intermédiaires inutiles, de parasites donc, dont l'utilité était justifiée avant la dématérialisation pour commercialiser les albums mais ne l'est plus aujourd'hui. S'ils veulent subsister, ils n'ont qu'à se rendre utile, pas à utiliser la loi pour qu'un marché artificiel leur soit dédié.

Quand aux éditeurs de jeu ou aux studios de cinéma, évidemment on en a besoin, mais la plupart des gens le savent et dépensent de l'argent pour les oeuvres qu'ils préfèrent (il est même admis que ceux qui téléchargent plus dépensent aussi plus). Personnellement je joue aux jeux auxquels j'ai envie de jouer, je regarde les films que j'ai envie de regarder et s'ils me plaisent alors je paye en fonction du budget loisir que je me fixe. Cela ne change donc en rien les revenus des entreprises qui sont derrière, mais me permet de jouer plus/regarder plus de films et de payer pour ceux qui sont vraiment bons (car j'ai pu les tester avant), donc d'encourager la production de qualité.

Le partage des œuvres est donc dans l'intérêt de toutes les entreprises adaptées à leur époque, se rendant utiles à quelque chose et se concentrant sur la qualité. Le simple fait de vouloir empêcher ce partage par des actions en justice est un aveux de médiocrité.

Pour en revenir au jugement de TPB, le fait que le verdict ait été apparemment connu avant la date officielle ne constitue-t-il pas une irrégularité ?

----------


## Poireau

> Quand aux éditeurs de jeu ou aux studios de cinéma, évidemment on en a besoin, mais la plupart des gens le savent et dépensent de l'argent pour les oeuvres qu'ils préfèrent (il est même admis que ceux qui téléchargent plus dépensent aussi plus).


Aha j'adore lire les arguments de certains, de voir des pseudos-vérités balancées, comme ça, parce que ça arrange  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme2016

C'est clair.

J'en connais un paquet qui téléchargent a mort, des films ou de la musique.
Bah ils mettent jamais les pieds au ciné, ni jamais dans un concert, ni jamais dépensent leur sous en CDs.

Suffit qu'une andouille dise "j'ai fait une étude qui" pour que tout les intéresses soient en adoration.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Suffit qu'une andouille dise "j'ai fait une étude qui" pour que tout les intéresses soient en adoration.


bah non, la preuve

----------


## DecapFour

> Le troll "The Pirate bay n'a pas de liens directs avec le piratage" était un peu trop gros pour passer devant un tribunal.


Surtout un tribunal suédois. Ils s'y connaissent, mine de rien, en trolls ces messieurs les scandinaves. On la leur fait pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## Poireau

> bah non, la preuve


L'es "interessés" dont il est question ici sont les pirates, or ni moi ni FAYFAY n'avons jamais eu ne serait-ce que l'idée de voler le travail d'autres personnes au travers du réseau Internet. 
Donc ta preuve n'existe pas.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> L'es "interessés" dont il est question ici sont les pirates, or ni moi ni FAYFAY n'avons jamais eu ne serait-ce que l'idée de voler le travail d'autres personnes au travers du réseau Internet. 
> Donc ta preuve n'existe pas.


Bah c'est exactement ce que je dis là. Je suis globalement d'accord avec vous deux au sujet de cette répression du piratage. Du coup quand FAYFAY dit qu'il suffit qu'un gars fasse sa pseudo étude pour qu'on soit adoration, je réponds: la preuve que non puisque moi et sûrement vous deux ne croient absolument pas à ce genre d'étude.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah tiens, encore un ignorant qui essaye de discuter avec Poireau.
C'est un troll, Shub  ::):

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Ah tiens, encore un ignorant qui essaye de discuter avec Poireau.
> C'est un troll, Shub


Oui j'ai bien compris qu'il avait un goût prononcé pour le troll mais bon ma phrase était peut-être pas super claire non plus.

----------


## DecapFour

A force, on ne dira bientôt plus un _Troll_ mais un _Poireau._
La consécration  :Cigare:

----------


## Poireau

> Bah c'est exactement ce que je dis là. Je suis globalement d'accord avec vous deux au sujet de cette répression du piratage. Du coup quand FAYFAY dit qu'il suffit qu'un gars fasse sa pseudo étude pour qu'on soit adoration, je réponds: la preuve que non puisque moi et sûrement vous deux ne croient absolument pas à ce genre d'étude.


Nous ne sommes pas en adoration, mais nous ne téléchargeons pas à mort, or :




> J'en connais un paquet qui téléchargent a mort, des films ou de la musique.
> 
> Suffit qu'une andouille dise "j'ai fait une étude qui" pour que tout les intéresses soient en adoration.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Nous ne sommes pas en adoration, mais nous ne téléchargeons pas à mort, or :


Bon on s'est pas compris tant pis.

----------


## [gik]

Bon je m'inscris juste pour poser ma patte sur ce topic.
Une idée à la con comme ça...une licence globale ce serait pas trop top quand meme ?
Imaginons un instant quelques portails agréés avec:
Des docus (parceque yanapu à la teloch) 
Des films (parceque bon des y'as pas 5 bon films par mois au cinochs) 
De la musique (on ne remplis plus nos hdd en ce disant p'tain ça se trouve ce titre je le retrouverais jamais) 
Des jeux (clé de cd spéciale franco-francaise avec un enregistrement sur un site ce serait pas pire qu'un drm qui ne laisse que 3 installations avant d'avoir à appeller un no surtaxé)
On se declare et on paye un genre de redevance
Y'en a qui sont contre ? Bah moi aussi j'suis contre la redevance télé mais j'ai eu le malheurs d'en acheter une quand j'etais minot et maintenant j'paye un truc que j'utilise plus. 
J'suis contre la taxe des cd/dvd/hdd qui ne me servent aucunement à y coller des mp3.
Dommage pour les majors ils nous deviendraient peu utiles. Dommage pour l'etat s'il ne pourrait plus pretexter le "pillage" pour surveiller le reseau.Tant pis pour les lobbys.
Puis ça couterais trop cher de faire quelques portails. Bien plus que des agents hadopi et des jugements.
j'ai vraiment des idées a la con...une licence globale, c est pas serieux...c'est presque communiste. boouuuh

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sujet mainst et maints fois abordés.
Et oui ça serait une solution sûrement viable. MAis va l'expliquer aux Majors/gouvernement

----------


## [gik]

:/ j'espere juste qu'ils vont pas nous virer lastfm et deezer. J'suis pauvre moa!
Puis je pense que ce serait moins malsain qu'un partenariat état/majors, ça fait peur...
Joey Starr qui repart la queue entre les jambe apres dadvsi (j'aime pas osef mais ça resume bien la situation):
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xwk...n-aparte_music

----------


## znokiss

> TPB vient de prendre une claque, j'en ai limite la larme à l'oeil pour eux... par contre, qu'on m'annonce que la Fnac coule... alors la je déboucherai presque* une bouteille d'un Gewurztraminer vendange tardive* (de chez Hugel)


Homme de bon goût ! Tu m'invite ?

Perso, j'avoue que dans ma jeunesse, je téléchargeais des jeux pour tester, puis j'ai commencer à acheter, et maintenant [troll inside ?] c'est total steam et dl-gamer et compagnie...

A propos d'Hadopi, je pense que le piratage vient d'un état d'esprit, mais que n'importe quelle loi n'aura pas des masses de conséquences sur ce genre de comportements, à part bien embêter les gens honnêtes.

Sinon, concernant TPB, comme disait l'autre, si ça tombe, y'en aura toujours un derrière pour reprendre le business ou occupé la cases fraîchement vidée.

----------


## [gik]

> A propos d'Hadopi, je pense que le piratage vient d'un état d'esprit, mais que n'importe quelle loi n'aura pas des masses de conséquences sur ce genre de comportements, à part bien embêter les gens honnêtes.


Moi au contraire je pense plutot que c est un probleme de tunes :/

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> :/ j'espere juste qu'ils vont pas nous virer lastfm et deezer. J'suis pauvre moa!
> Puis je pense que ce serait moins malsain qu'un partenariat état/majors, ça fait peur...
> Joey Starr qui repart la queue entre les jambe apres dadvsi (j'aime pas osef mais ça resume bien la situation):
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xwk...n-aparte_music


Deezer c'est LEGAL. Je sais pas comment il faut le dire pour que les gens comprennent que ce qui est illégal est punissable de manière justifiée par la loi, c'est pourtant pas compliqué. Deezer et TPB rien mais alors rien rien rien à voir quoi. Aucune raison qu'ils enlèvent deezer qui est juste la meilleure réponse au piratage de la musique.

----------


## [gik]

J'ai pas dit le contraire mais y'as qu'un pas pour conclure que deezeer creer un manque a gagner pour les majors...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah nan parce qu'ils payent leur dîme, comme les radios pour diffuser la musique.

----------


## [gik]

Anéfé

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Les sites de dl, c est comme les points noirs, pressez en 1, y en aura d autres qui se developperont.
Les topics sur le dl et les pirates se ressemblent donc tout doit etre dit ou alors personne n a plus d idee que cela pour avancer certaines idees qui attireraient l attention des interresses (non pas vous, "eux").

----------


## Enoi

Petit rappel, pour pas payer de taxes sur l'utilisation des caméras, des petits malins se sont enfoncés aussi loin qu'ils pouvaient dans le far-west...Ils ont crée HolLIWoOD!!
  Terre de pirates sans lois. On aurait du les éradiquer?
    On peut pas parler de piratage sans parler de société. A ce sujet, pourquoi y a des pirate en Somalie? voir un excellentissime article sur contre-info.
http://contreinfo.info/article.php3?id_article=2648
              Ceux qui ne respectent pas la loi ne le font pas par goût.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Putain le grand écart! A mon tour: l'hypocrisie de ceux qui piratent en pretextant lutter contre la société de consommation me fait énormément penser à l'esprit douteux des étudiants qui ont gueulé pour qu'on leur file leur semestre gratos sous pretexte qu'ils avaient fait grève pendant 3 mois.
Bref si tu veux lutter, n'achète pas mais ne joue pas non plus. On peut pas avoir les nichons et le cul de la crémière.

----------


## Enoi

> Putain le grand écart!


    Ben ouais faut savoir être souple pour réfléchir à des sujets complexes.
   Ca permet de voir au delà du bout de son petit appendice nasal et sans rhyno-plastie.

----------


## MrBumble

> Putain le grand écart! A mon tour: l'hypocrisie de ceux qui piratent en pretextant lutter contre la société de consommation me fait énormément penser à l'esprit douteux des étudiants qui ont gueulé pour qu'on leur file leur semestre gratos sous pretexte qu'ils avaient fait grève pendant 3 mois.
> Bref si tu veux lutter, n'achète pas mais ne joue pas non plus. On peut pas avoir les nichons et le cul de la crémière.


En quoi refuser de payer 50 euros pour 5 heures de jeu ( qui marchera peut être pas ) saupoudrées de DRM c'est faire le grand écart ?

Les jeux qui me plaisent à fond je les achète pour ma collection. Les autres, s'ils sont pas à un prix correct, qu'ils sont courts et qu'en plus l'install te pête les couilles pendant une heure bah...Je prétends pas lutter contre la societé de consommation en faisant ça ( c'est pas mon but primaire si tu veux ) mais reste que ça fait quand même chier les éditeurs que je procède de la sorte ( c'est un FAIT donc je vois pas où est le grand écart )...

----------


## Enoi

Nous, les artistes millionnaires de droite, on a besoin de plein de pognon pour créer, c'est comme ça. Alors bien évidemment on me reproche de payer des impôts en Suisse et de toucher la SACEM en France, mais sans ça, je n'aurais jamais pu composer mon dernier album, et il faut bien reconnaître que ça aurait été dommage pour la France, et pour la Suisse aussi."J Halliday


*Piraterie : les internautes vont restituer les mp3 volés*

----------


## zAo

:^_^:  :^_^:  :;):

----------


## Enoi

Et allez, la cause des pirates a son martyr!

Dans les cinq heures qui ont suivi la condamnation, notre parti a enregistré dix-huit cents nouveaux membres. Nous comptabilisons maintenant seize mille cinq cents membres, soit plus que les Verts (MP) et le parti de gauche (VP). Je suis convaincu que nous allons provoquer un tournant aux élections européennes de cette année. Nous serons representés au Parlement européen.

http://www.lemonde.fr/elections-euro...ens_id=1182228

----------


## ERISS

Nan, pas Capdevielle!! Lui aussi?   ::'(:  C'est pas beau la sénilité.

----------


## Enoi

> Nan, pas Capdevielle!! Lui aussi?   C'est pas beau la sénilité.


 il a marché trop longtemps dans le désert je crois

----------


## Lennyroquai

Nous sommes d'accord sur un point :
- Celui qui fait que pirater sous quels pretextes que ce soit est un abruti inconscient (encore plus si il prétexte que c'est pour la rébellion...)
- Celui qui ne fait qu'acheter ce qu'on lui donne a bouffer a la télé ou autre, est un ersatz d'humain qu'on devrait abattre au nom de la culture

Ce constat, aussi simpliste que ultra froid, est simple, et nous sommes tous d'accord dessus

De même, bien que je verse une larme pour TPB, je suis entièrement d'accord qu'il allait a l'encontre de la loi... et aussi aveugle soit-elle, nulle n'est censé l'ignorer.
C'est comparable au mec qui pleure après la perte de 6 points de permis en ayant rouler a 170 sur une départementale. (Sauf que, lui, je verserai pas un chouia de larme, mais c'est un autre débat)

Maintenant, parmis les "pirates" (du père de famille telechargeant un vieux MP3 de blues, jusqu'au Kevin qui télecharge des téra-octets en les stockant sans même les regarder)
J'ai l'intime conviction que les 3/4, ont un certain sens de la jugeotte, et sera pret à mettre la main au portefeuille pour se proteger sous le parapluie aveugle de la justice. (la license Globale, mais je ne sais pas si ce serait une solution entièrement viable).

Ce vent, pro-piratage est en grande partie motivé par une crise "d'anti-foutage de gueule"...
A tout les niveaux : Musique, Cinema, TV etc... un exemple est le marché du téléphone portable...

Ce vent est aussi mené par notre cher gouvernement (encore un débat trollesque a souhait)... mais quand je vois qu'une "cruche" aussi calé en informatique que je ne le suis en Egyptologie se permet de jouer avec le numérique Francais... ca a de quoi rendre fou. (Deja que le numérique Francais... c'est comme les étudiants, faut pas m'en parler j'deviens agressif après)

Si l'offre légale existait bien, était sponso par le gouvernement ("qui gouverne et qui ment a son peuple" Francois Pérusse, je te vénèrerait jusqu'au bout), avec des prix moins foutage de tronche... (Connaissez-vous le prix d'un CD de musique a Montreal ??? vous risquez d'avoird mal aux fesses)
je pense qu'une loi telle que l'Hadopi serait passé comme une lettre à la poste, et que Pirate Bay n'aurait pas eu raison d'exister...

Bon, je m'excuse de cette fin très new age...
Evidemment que les sociétés doivent faire du profit, mais le vent souffle, n'est-il pas important de ne pas trop pressuriser la plebe ??? ::rolleyes::

----------


## exarkun

C'est bien de défendre les ayant droits avec ce petit article pro anti piratage, et puis de toute façon on ne peut pas attendre autre chose d'un magazine de jeux video surtout qu'il y a les éditeurs dérriere. Le probléme dans cette histoire c'est que finalement c'est pas les petits employés qui vont recevoir l'argent ni les artistes, non c'est les gros patrons déja plein de fric et leur cadres. Alors oui la justice s'est prononcé, et au fond c'est toujours les même qui dominent et les autres reçoivent, car piratage ou pas un artiste se fera toujours prendre par le patron de la maison de disque et idem pour les jeux video (sauf qu'ils sont plus nombreux). Sans piratage il y aurait sans doute plus de drm? Non (car il faut lutter contre l'occasion) mais d'un autre côté aurions nous des jeux de meilleurs qualité? Non, et est ce que les patrons se feraient plus de fric? Non (parce qu un jeu 'est minimum 50€ quand même). De toutes façons The pirate bay ont réussi leur pari, ils sont devenu plus populaire et le parti pirate à de plus en plus de membre.

----------


## Morgoth

> C'est bien de défendre les ayant droits avec ce petit article pro anti piratage, et puis de toute façon on ne peut pas attendre autre chose d'un magazine de jeux video surtout qu'il y a les éditeurs dérriere. Le probléme dans cette histoire c'est que finalement c'est pas les petits employés qui vont recevoir l'argent ni les artistes, non c'est les gros patrons déja plein de fric et leur cadres. Alors oui la justice s'est prononcé, et au fond c'est toujours les même qui dominent et les autres reçoivent, car piratage ou pas un artiste se fera toujours prendre par le patron de la maison de disque et idem pour les jeux video (sauf qu'ils sont plus nombreux). Sans piratage il y aurait sans doute plus de drm? Non (car il faut lutter contre l'occasion) mais d'un autre côté aurions nous des jeux de meilleurs qualité? Non, et est ce que les patrons se feraient plus de fric? Non (parce qu un jeu 'est minimum 50€ quand même). De toutes façons The pirate bay ont réussi leur pari, ils sont devenu plus populaire et le parti pirate à de plus en plus de membre.


 Dommage que la première affirmation discrédite tout le reste...

----------


## Enoi

En attendant:
MegaUpload se moque de la FOX
http://www.zataz.com/news/18888/X-Me...olverine-.html

----------


## Artemis

> Tu as tout dit: boycot tout ce que tu veux mais ne tombe pas dans l'illégalité. C'est bien beau les discours pseudo révolutionnaires de rageux qui crachent à la gueule de tout ce qui peut rapporter du fric en s'en servant comme prétexte pour pirater (je parle pas de toi Artemis hein t'as pas dit ça). Je suis pas spécialement pour HADOPI, je suis d'accord pour dire que P.Nègre se fait du fric sur le dos des artistes (pas sur les acheteurs, un disque star ac ça coute aussi cher que de l'indé). Le piège dans cette lutte c'est de choisir les mauvaises armes. D'une: personne vous oblige à acheter, de deux: dès lors que vous tombez dans l'illégalité vos argument ne valent PLUS RIEN DU TOUT. Le boycott est une arme légale qui peut faire changer beaucoup de choses à mon avis. Mais bon c'est dur de se passer de ses mp3 téléchargés pour son I Pod.


Le bic c'est qu'on est complètement dépendant de la société, vous pourrez le tournez dans tous les sens on ne peut pas ignorer la société, alors oui les mp3  ::):  ca manque comme tout, mais faut juste lutter contre le tout tout de suite, les achats compulsifs les achats habituels... etc..

Je suis d'accord avec toi l'illégalité c'est mal pas dans le sens bouh vous etes vilain mais ca rend innofensif, si demain chacun d 'entre nous arretions d'aller a la BP et qu'on enlevait tous nos comptes de la bas, ca fait pas de grand sacrifice, juste de la paperasse mais imaginer comment ils auraient la flippe tout ces connards qui nous volent tous les jours.

1 mois de boycott des banques 1 après l autre et vous verrez les changements et ca c'est valable pour tout!!! ils nous offriraient plein de chose pour qu'on reviennent.

----------


## XWolverine

Quand tu reçois un salaire, je ne vois pas comment tu peux boycotter une banque. Ou alors, il faut que tu m'explique.

----------


## Kudjat

Un pote avait téléchargé et m'avait filé STALKER peu après sa sortie. Mon pote n'aime pas trop ce jeu, il l'a désinstallé, effacé de son dd, et voilà, ni lui ni THQ n'ont perdu de fric.

Moi, par contre, j'y ai joué quelques heures, ça m'a plu. Et je l'ai acheté aussi sec, paske j'adore et que tchernobyl, ça me fait tripper. Du coup, j'ai demandé à ma tite femme de m'acheter Clear Sky, bien que je n'ai plus le temps de jouer depuis 9 mois (euh, depuis que j'ai rejoint le clan des papas canards en gros  ::):  ). Le jeu est toujours dans sa boiboite depuis janvier, qui elle est toujours dans son plastique, mais je suis trop content de cet achat, un jour j'aurais le temps d'y jouer (si si, j'y crois là  ::P: ). Ah, en fait je me rends compte que j'ai FEAR aussi à déballer  ::O: 

Je pense vraiment pas être un cas unique, et je pense qu'un jeu/film/zik qui te plait vraiment, ben tu finis par l'acheter. Donc faut arrêter de dire que les mecs qui "piratent" n'achètent jamais rien. Je précise, je télécharge pas de jeu, de toute façon je n'ai pas le temps de jouer. Un collègue m'a filé une version de crysis "empruntée sur le ternet", ma bécane a failli vomir ses poumons, et de toute façon j'ai trouvé ça bof, donc hop désinstallé/viré/oublié.

Pour le ciné, j'y vais de temps en temps, mais depuis quelques années, je ne me rappelle pas avoir vu un seul film (au ciné ou en divx) qui valait ne serait-ce que les 9.5€ de la place, ni d'ailleurs même le déplacement... Pourtant, mes bons vieux films que j'apprécie, j'achète les DVDs...


un truc que j'ajouterais en faveur du piratage: c'est très souvent le seul moyen de trouver des vieux titres que tu ne trouves plus ailleurs. J'aime la bonne vieille électro des 90's, et certains titres ne sont plus trouvables que sur ebay, en vinyls, à des prix pas possibles. J'ai payé 90$ un vinyl des US qui datait de 97 (c'est du niam celui là  ::P: ), normalement ça les vaut pas, et tu ne peux même pas demander au gentil monsieur FNAC de te le vendre légalement. en gros, le p2p permet aussi de faire survivre certains titres qui tomberaient dans les oubliettes, et ça c'est con. ça ne vous arrive jamais d'avoir une musique en tête, un vieux truc qui n'existe plus nulle part, et que vous voulez absolument réécouter ? Deezer c'est bien beau, mais ce sera seulement valable quand on trouvera du Samuel l Session, Oliver Ho et Cristian Varela...


désolé pour le post long et chiant (bouclier anti CM :B):

----------


## Yoryze

> Moi, ce qui m'intéresse, c'est d'analyser le raisonnement du Tribunal. Mais pour ça, va falloir attendre qu'une traduction existe. Dés que je l'ai, on en reparle.


Vivement, ça va vraiment être instructif.

----------


## [gik]

mouarf, 
Pas mal de gens raconte leurs vie et toussa. Pour rejoindre Kudjat
Moi j'ai connu une rélevation, une experience mystique... le genre de trucs qui te fait passer du coté obscure de la force.
J'achete des jeux parfois, genre les jeux qui sont portés sous linux.
Puis un jour j'ai acheté GTA IV...
Je souffre, chacun sa croix. J'suis devenu tout aigrie du porte monnaie depuis.

----------


## Kudjat

::): 

oui, il est clair que ça doit faire mal.

Je comprends pas que la loi ne s'interesse pas aussi aux éditeurs qui vendent un truc pas fini qui marche manifestement très mal. Je suis dev logiciel, on a forcemment des bugs (plus de 5 millions de lignes de code...), mais quand ça ne marche clairement pas, le soft ne sort pas, point. Idem pour les patchs. Si une correction casse une autre partie du code, le patch est repoussé tant que tout n'est pas réglé (sauf bien sur autre bug déjà existant découvert au dernier moment, sinon les patches ne sortiraient jamais  ::P: )

----------


## Shub Lasouris

GTA c'est clairement un problème qui en relève ni du piratage ou d'une quelconque loi, c'est juste de l'incompétence. Mais ton raisonnement Kudjat je suis désolé il tient pas la route. En gros tu trouves normal de ne s'acheter que ce qu'on est sûr d'aimer vraiment. Du coup le mec qui trouve un jeu moyen ou qui est pas sûr de lui, bah il le télécharge et si ça lui plait pas il désinstalle tant pis. Enfin c'est juste n'importe quoi ça, un jeu piraté c'est pas une démo et se cacher devant la mauvaise qualité de ce qu'on file pour le voler c'est assez hypocrite quand même.
Le gars lambda qui a piraté son jeu, il l'avance bien pour se faire une idée, tu crois vraiment qu'il va aller l'acheter ensuite? A mon avis ya peu de chance. Et puis s'il finit le jeu et qu'il a trouvé ça sympa sans plus il se donnera bonne conscience en se disant que ça valait pas un achat... un peu facile à mon goût.

Après tout ce qui est dit sur le mec qui télécharge son petit mp3 par semaine c'est du vent. Si c'en était là ça aurait autant d'impact que l'époque où on faisait tourner les k7 et il n'y aurait ni HADOPI ni TPB en prison. 

Et enfin le discours sur les banques c'est un truc qui me fait dresser le poil comme pas deux dans la mesure où la plupart des gens ne savent absolument pas de quoi ils parlent et ne font que balancer les nouvelles alarmistes du 20h. Il faut savoir que dans la plupart des banques d'entreprise, 90% des crédits sont acceptés. Je veux pas faire de politique ou quoi ici mais les discours rageux au sujet des banquiers j'en peux plus. Et je suis pas dans du tout dans la banque hein.

----------


## Sapro

Pour info y'a une video d'interview d'un des 4 sur le site

----------


## [gik]

Shub Lasouris
Je vais au marché je goute un fruit, je veux voir un film, je matte la bande annonce.
Pour la musique c'est plus subtile, pas facile de toujours apprécier ce qui passe à la radio.
Pour un jeux sans démo...
Moi je trouve normal de ne pas avoir envie de se faire enfler.
Et sans faire l'apologie du téléchargement illégale, on parle d'une expérience personnelle.
Bien sur que ça n'as pas de liens direct avec la "flibuste". Par contre t'as l'air super remonté :/

----------


## XWolverine

> Je vais au marché je goute un fruit,...


Et il y a ceux qui mangent des fruits (au supermarché, pas au marché), sans aucune intention d'en acheter. Voilà, t'as les 2 types de "consommateur" de téléchargement, ceux qui s'en serve et ceux qui se servent.

----------


## [gik]

Sinon pour revenir au téléchargement. Ce n'est pas les "pirates" qui ont inventés hadopi, c'est notre gouvernement qui par désespoir, ne sachant pas vraiment quel attitude adopter face à une nouvelle manière de consommer, se met a donner des coups de pouces aux industriels, au détriment de tous.

---------- Post added at 00h44 ---------- Previous post was at 00h42 ----------




> Et il y a ceux qui mangent des fruits (au supermarché, pas au marché), sans aucune intention d'en acheter. Voilà, t'as les 2 types de "consommateur" de téléchargement, ceux qui s'en serve et ceux qui se servent.


hahaha j'crois qu'on appelle ça des pauvres. J'en ai vue une fois. -_-
Enfin ça va y'a les resto du coeur...
En fait ta metaphore est un peu bancale je trouve

----------


## [gik]

Puis c'est pas du vol à l'étalage, c'est de la contrefaçon!

----------


## gwenladar

Je dois dire que j attends avec impatiente les retours de GMB, parce que j ai lu un resume en anglais des attendu et conclusions et je doit dire que ca me chiffone:
Ils sont apprement condamner pour complicite, en ayant fourni les moyens... Sauf que pour qu il y ai complicite d un delit, faut d abord prouver ledit delit...

----------


## [gik]

J'imagine un pauv' gus... ah désolé, "un sale pirate" dont ils ont saisie l'ordinateur, prit en flag sur le tracker, apres avoir vu son ip. Je suppute, je subodore.

----------


## Kudjat

[QUOTE=Shub Lasouris;2012572]Mais ton raisonnement Kudjat je suis désolé il tient pas la route. En gros tu trouves normal de ne s'acheter que ce qu'on est sûr d'aimer vraiment. Du coup le mec qui trouve un jeu moyen ou qui est pas sûr de lui, bah il le télécharge et si ça lui plait pas il désinstalle tant pis. Enfin c'est juste n'importe quoi ça, un jeu piraté c'est pas une démo et se cacher devant la mauvaise qualité de ce qu'on file pour le voler c'est assez hypocrite quand même.
Le gars lambda qui a piraté son jeu, il l'avance bien pour se faire une idée, tu crois vraiment qu'il va aller l'acheter ensuite? A mon avis ya peu de chance. Et puis s'il finit le jeu et qu'il a trouvé ça sympa sans plus il se donnera bonne conscience en se disant que ça valait pas un achat... un peu facile à mon goût.
[QUOTE]

ben pour mon cas et STALKER, j'avais quand même fait une petite moitié du jeu. D'ailleurs en l'achetant, j'ai perdu mes sauvegardes car "patch qui fout tout en l'air". mais pas grave, j'aime et je regrette pas.

après, pour ce qui est de la "réutilisation" de l'oeuvre, c'est un autre problème, très vaste. 

perso, un film que je vois à la tv ou autre, et qui est bof (genre t'oublies une semaine après que tu l'as vu tellement il est insignifiant, ou une bouse sans nom), ben je n'achèterais clairement pas le DVD. C'est d'ailleurs le sentiment que m'ont laissé les 3/4 des films que j'ai été mater au cinoche depuis quelques années.

Par contre, si l'envie me prend de revoir un film, j'achète. Les DVDs que je possède sont tous des films que je peux regarder plusieurs fois sans me lasser (genre star wars, indiana jones, ligne verte, sky captain, etc...). 
Certains films ne sont clairement pas destinés à être re-regardables mais sont pourtant vendus le même prix (c'est peut etre là le vrai problème). 

Et l'ennui, c'est que certains trailers t'aguichent comme des p*tes en rut, genre les 3 seules minutes potables du film noyées dans une heure de bouillie moisie, bien sur tu payes ta place de cinoche pour voir la bouse, et tout ce qu'il te reste, c'est une sensation désagréable au poum.

Et les démos, c'est pareil (un peu moins quand même, quoique je pense pas que la demo de GTA 4 etait aussi buggée que le jeu lui meme, sinon je sais pas comment ils ont réussi à le vendre).

tout ça dépend bien sur des gouts du consommateur, donc c'est un problème à la con qui n'a pas de solution  ::rolleyes::  payer autant un album de star academy qu'un album de... disons au pif depeche mode (choisir un autre groupe pour ceux qu'aiment pas), c'est pas normal, mais qui peut décider de vendre tel album moins cher, et sur quels critères ? 

sans exageration du genre star academy, on peut plutot comparer des ziks que tu ecouteras encore dans plusieurs années, et d'autres qui sont "périmées" au bout d'un ou deux mois (les 99% des ziks variété/club).

m'enfin, tout ça pour ne rien dire, ce sont des discussions sans fin, et je suis trop crevé. Juste un truc, je ne cherche pas à justifier le piratage (sauf pour ce qui est de conserver certaines oeuvres en passe de disparaitre quasi définitivement), juste réfléchir au pourquoi. Certains disent qu'ils téléchargent ce qu'ils n'auraient de toute façon jamais acheté, les oeuvres "non-réutilisables" en font partie.

je pense pas que taper sur la gueule des pirates réglera le problème, les "occasionels" continueront de ne pas acheter des produits qui les laissent tiédasses parce le budget est limité et ils le dépenseront toujours de la même manière.

Et oui je trouve normal de n'acheter que ce que j'aime vraiment, et pour le savoir il faut pouvoir le tester correctement. Tu t'imagines commander un pull sur la redoute en ne te fiant qu'à la photo du bout de la manche et sans connaitre la taille ? Ou acheter une voiture en ne voyant que son volant ?

----------


## Artemis

> Quand tu reçois un salaire, je ne vois pas comment tu peux boycotter une banque. Ou alors, il faut que tu m'explique.


ben tu vas dans une autre!!!!!! quand tu vois le credit agricole qui porte plainte contre la CE car ils refusent de fermer les comptes des clients qui partent tu te rend compte que ces derniers ont tres peur de les voir fermer leur livret a pour allez ailleurs tu te rend bien compte que les décisionnaire c'est nous finalement, faudrait juste s'entendre pour une fois tous et arreter d'etre divisé. 

Personnellement c'est ce que j'ai fais et franchement ils ont bien eu la haine. C'est très facile d'aler d'une banque a une autre surtout que ce sont ces derniers qui font le nécéssaire.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Ouais [gik] je suis assez remonté par le discours sur les banques, gros cliché répété depuis des lustres et tellement loin de la vérité. Certes il y a des connards mais ils ne font pas la majorité. Enfin bref on va pas épiloguer sur les banques, on s'en tape.

Moi je comprends pas le discours sur les oeuvres non ré-utilisables qu'il est plus légitime de pirater. Si une oeuvre vous convient pas, ne l'utilisez pas! Je vois pas l'intérêt de goûter pour vérifier que ça a bien un goût de merde. 
Et puis c'est complètement subjectif, l'airgi de base, sous pretexte qu'il n'aime rien va tout pirater parce que la valeur de l'oeuvre n'est pas assez haute pour lui? Où on va quoi?
Un CD de la Star Ac a autant de valeur qu'un disque de Depeche mode en tant qu'objet. C'est le même prix, c'est normal. Après en terme de qualité on tombe je pense tous d'accord là-dessus, la Star Ac ne nous intéresse pas. Et donc on ne la télécharge pas, on boycott et ça marche aussi bien. Kudjat tu dis que tous les films récents t'emmerde et que t'as pas envie de foutre 20€ dans un DVD, chose que je comprends parfaitement.
Et bah t'attends le passage TV comme tu dis, ou ya toujours la solution de le louer en vidéoclub ou en VOD pour 4, 5€.

Le problème du discours du pirate parce que la qualité de ce qu'on nous offre est de plus en plus mauvaise c'est qu'il n'a absolument aucun crédibilité. Qu'on pirate ou qu'on boycott, niveau fric le résultat est le même: pas de vente, pas de sous. Mais le mec qui pirate il ne représente rien dès lors qu'il est tombé dans l'illégalité. Ok ça emmerde les dirigeants de major parce qu'il y a un manque à gagner mais hé coco! tu commets un délit, rentre chez toi, attends les flics et paie ton amande, j'ai rien à te dire. 
En revanche le mec qui boycot parce que c'est nul lui il fout la merde, son geste veut vraiment dire quelque chose et il est d'égal à égal avec les majors puisqu'il reste dans ce joli cercle qu'est la loi.

----------


## ERISS

> En revanche le mec qui boycot il est d'égal à égal avec les majors puisqu'il reste dans la loi.


Hoho  ::happy2::  Le petit boycotteur qui dicte les lois lui aussi? Hadopi, les potes à Sarko, tout ça...

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Hoho  Le petit boycotteur qui dicte les lois lui aussi? Hadopi, les potes à Sarko, tout ça...


Transforme tous les pirates en boycotteurs, le discours en face sera bien différent. Enfin c'est mon avis hein..

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

POur être d'égal à égal, faudrait un  gouvernement "juste" et "aveugle au porte-feuille du voisin".

C'est mal barré pour 2/3 des français.

SInon, comme j'en ai marre de l'exemple du vol à l'étalage:
-Vol: perte quantifiable par le propriétaire, il a crée lui-même (ou payé, ou fait pousser...) quelque chose qui à un coût et une perte réelle
-COntrefaçon: perte non quantifiable, le propriétaire de la marque n'a rien perdu physiquement de son "stock". Si j'achète un faux Levi's à 30€, Levi's n'a rien perdu, seulement une hypothèse peu probable d'une vente en moins. Sachant qu'a tarif plein l'acheteur serait sûrement plus réticent (ou alors c'est un putain de pingre). Bon dans le cas du Levi's, y'a un trouduc' derrière qui profite de la marque pour se faire du pognon, au même titre que certains revendent des DVD piratés.

----------


## Jolaventur

Le site est toujours en ligne que je sache.

Raaah regrettons ensemble le temps de Napster 
C'était le bon temps ça baizait encore dans la piscine du loft tout ça tout ça.

----------


## Enoi

> Et enfin le discours sur les banques c'est un truc qui me fait dresser le poil comme pas deux dans la mesure où la plupart des gens ne savent absolument pas de quoi ils parlent et ne font que balancer les nouvelles alarmistes du 20h. Il faut savoir que dans la plupart des banques d'entreprise, 90% des crédits sont acceptés. Je veux pas faire de politique ou quoi ici mais les discours rageux au sujet des banquiers j'en peux plus. Et je suis pas dans du tout dans la banque hein.


     Oui c'est le monde de la finance c'est un monde enchanté, et les gens qui téléchargent ne sont que des méchants. C'est bien de ne rien comprendre au monde et de rester accroché à son petit rocher de ses illusions d'enfance en toute sécurité, comme une huitre qui protégerait en son sein sa petite perle d'innocence. Mais tu peux aussi commencer à te poser des questions.



Les pirates sont innovants, ils mettent en évidence les problème du marché et montrent la voie à de nouveaux business models. Malgré tout, ils restent souvent taxés de voleurs. 
http://www.ecrans.fr/Le-dilemme-du-p...leme,2993.html

Pirater plus pour acheter plus

Une étude du gouvernement canadien indique que les téléchargeurs achètent plus de disques. http://www.ecrans.fr/Pirater-plus-po...plus,2499.html

Le piratage et ses effets positifs sur l’économie http://www.ecrans.fr/Le-piratage-et-...tifs,6189.html


Et  dernière minute:La police va enquêter sur le jugement de The Pirate Bay            http://www.numerama.com/magazine/126...irate-Bay.html
 "Avant c'était juste les films, maintenant c'est même les jugements qu'on a avant leur sortie officielle"

pour les poètes: Le serveur de The Pirate Bay acheté par un musée suédois     http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/50...eter-musee.htm

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Alors, j'ai téléchargé sur Piratebay le jugement en suédois et je l'ai soumis à Google translate et le résultat est franchement....pas très convaincant. J'obtiens par exemple ce genre de phrase "Je saisis avec une cuillère de résidus d'amphétamine déclarée perdue." 

Déjà que le droit, c'est compliqué...Tout ça pour dire que si l'un d'entre vous a trouvé une version du jugement même en anglais, ça serait formidable de me l'indiquer.  Mais une vraie traduction hein, que je puisse y réfléchir comme il faut et vous concocter une pilule rouge qui expliquera le pourquoi du comment de cette condamnation.

----------


## CakeRage

> Moi j'ai connu une rélevation, une experience mystique... le genre de trucs qui te fait passer du coté obscure de la force.


 C'est pour ça que t'encules la logique main'nan? ::ninja::

----------


## Shub Lasouris

@ enoi: Mais attens t'es qui pour me juger là et dire que je reste accroché à mon petit rocher? Le monde de la finance est un monde de requin, c'est une évidence. De là à dire que les banquiers ne sont qu'une bande de voleurs qui n'en veulent qu'au pognon des pauvres gens il y a un gouffre que je ne franchis pas, en connaissance de cause.

Le reste je m'en fous, ce débat tourne en rond, ya les pro-piratage qui ne pensent qu'à leur gueule et téléchargent des gigaoctets par jour, les pro-piratage qui jouent au robin des bois en pensant que le vol c'est le contre-pouvoir et enfin ceux qui sont contre. Chacun agit en son âme et conscience, et c'est de toutes façons pas ce procès qui changera les mentalités.

Enfin tes remarques sur mes illusions d'enfance t'es gentil tu les remballes, tu ne me connais absolument pas. Quand on aura enfin décidé de se sortir les doigts du cul pour changer quelque chose au lieu de passer par des chemins détournés dans le seul but d'avoir le cul de la crémière en plus de son lait, il se passera peut-être enfin quelque chose de positif. La seule chose que je retiens de ce débat c'est le canard qui a parlé de boycot des produits de merde et ça je trouve que c'est une idée lumineuse. Mais bon les doigts, le cul, la crémière toussa...

----------


## Poireau

> Pirater plus pour acheter plus
> 
> Une étude du gouvernement canadien indique que les téléchargeurs achètent plus de disques. http://www.ecrans.fr/Pirater-plus-pour-acheter-plus,2499.html


 
Bon, ce serait cool que les mecs qui n'arrêtent pas de citer ce genre d'études utilisent leur cerveau et apprennent à lire au passage. Toutes les études qui prétendent que les personnes qui téléchargent le plus sont également celles qui achètent le plus se basent sur des sondages spontanés, basés sur l'honneteté des personnes interrogées. 

En clair, le pirate reçoit un coup de téléphone, et une personne lui demande si depuis qu'il télécharge il achète plus ou moins de CD, ceci dans le cadre d'une étude visant à évaluer l'impact du piratage sur le marché du disque. Le pirate, malin, répond évidemment qu'il achète plus depuis qu'il télécharge, en utilisant le même type d'arguments qu'on peut lire sur ce topic. On se retrouve donc avec des études qui prétendent que tout le monde achète trois fois plus, youpi la vie est belle, alors que le marché s'effondre continuellement depuis dix ans.


Ah oui, j'oubliais : si vous citez des sources, essayez d'en choisir qui soient un minimum objectives. Citer ecrans.fr, site affilié à Libération, dans une discussion sur le piratage, c'est à peu près aussi cohérent que citer jaimelesartistes.fr pour justifier l'Hadopi.

----------


## CakeRage

> Et enfin le discours sur les banques c'est un truc qui me fait dresser le poil comme pas deux dans la mesure où la plupart des gens ne savent absolument pas de quoi ils parlent et ne font que balancer les nouvelles alarmistes du 20h. Il faut savoir que dans la plupart des banques d'entreprise, 90% des crédits sont acceptés. Je veux pas faire de politique ou quoi ici mais les discours rageux au sujet des banquiers j'en peux plus. Et je suis pas dans du tout dans la banque hein.


Moi c'est CE genre de discours que je combat, tu défends les banques et tu ne sais même pas pourquoi et, crois moi, cela te rapproche plus que tu ne l'imagine de ce qu'y s'dit au 20h (où, certes les nouvelles sont alarmistes, mais où l'on ne va jamais remettre en question l'utilité de celles-ci). Les banques maintiennent tout bêtement le capital en place, les banques mondiales le créant et, ce faisant, assouvissent ceux qui détiennent la force de travail (nous). 
L'argent n'est qu'une suite de nombres encore plus fictifs que leurs rapports hiérarchiques... Pour vulgariser/résumer : quand je(/tu/il/nous/vous/ils) travaille, l'on va me distribuer un bout de papier n'ayant AUCUNE valeur réelle (il suffit de le voir en temps de crise, ou de guerre, lorsque les prix se pètent la gueule), m'incitant juste à continuer à produire plus, sans jamais trop me rebeller par PEUR d'être à la rue (la carotte qui fait avancer l'âne, avec toujours, la peur du coup de fouet : ce fonctionnement par attente de récompense et peur de la sanction qui s'étend, et pas seulement au "monde du travail", m'insupporte) ce bout de papier, produit par les banques mondiales donc, puisque ne reposant sur rien de concret, contient un pourcentage de dettes (oui, pour chaque billet que tu détiens dans ton larfeuille tu leur DOIS de l'argent), et que vont-elles faire pour combler ce manque? Réinjecter de l'argent au capital (produire d'autres billets quoi) !!! "MAIS !! Mais, c'est absurde mon bon môssieur!" - J'vous l'fait pas dire...
Alors même si cela risque de t'ennerver au plus haut point, aux vues de ton post ::P: , j'affirme que mon souhait est l'écroulement TOTAL (les companies pétrolières suivront) des BANQUES de toutes sortes !!!

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Moi c'est CE genre de discours que je combat, tu défends les banques et tu ne sais même pas pourquoi et, crois moi, cela te rapproche plus que tu ne l'imagine de ce qu'y s'dit au 20h (où, certes les nouvelles sont alarmistes, mais où l'on ne va jamais remettre en question l'utilité de celles-ci). Les banques maintiennent tout bêtement le capital en place, les banques mondiales le créant et, ce faisant, assouvissant ceux qui détiennent la force de travail (nous). 
> L'argent n'est qu'une suite de nombres encore plus fictifs que leurs rapports hiérarchiques... Pour vulgariser/résumer : quand je(/tu/il/nous/vous/ils) travaille, l'on va me distribuer un bout de papier n'ayant AUCUNE valeur réelle (il suffit de le voir en temps de crise, ou de guerre, lorsque les prix se pètent la gueule), m'incitant juste à continuer à produire plus, sans jamais trop me rebeller par PEUR d'être à la rue (la carotte qui fait avancer l'âne, avec toujours, la peur du coup de fouet : ce fonctionnement par attente de récompense et peur de la sanction qui s'étend, et pas seulement au "monde du travail", m'insupporte) ce bout de papier, produit par les banques mondiales donc, puisque ne reposant sur rien de concret, contient un pourcentage de dettes (oui, pour chaque billet que tu détiens dans ton larfeuille tu leur DOIS de l'argent), et que vont-elles faire pour combler ce manque? Réinjecter de l'argent au capital (produire d'autres billets quoi) !!! "MAIS !! Mais, c'est absurde mon bon môssieur!" - J'vous l'fait pas dire...
> Alors même si cela risque de t'ennerver au plus haut point, aux vues de ton post, j'affirme que mon souhait est l'écroulement TOTAL (les companies pétrolières suivront) des BANQUES de toutes sortes !!!


Dites, si on restait un peu sur Pirate Bay ? Surtout que, si vous vous énervez trop, vous allez subir la Boulon Rage. Et ça, personne ne le souhaite.

----------


## XWolverine

Tiens, on n'en était pas revenu, du mouvement pour l'anarchie  ::rolleyes::  ?

----------


## Poireau

> Alors même si cela risque de t'ennerver au plus haut point, aux vues de ton post, j'affirme que mon souhait est l'écroulement TOTAL (les companies pétrolières suivront) des BANQUES de toutes sortes !!!


Je suis d'accord avec toi. C'est pour ça que je vote Besancenot et que je fais des bras d'honneur aux flics avant de partir en courant.
I'm a true rebelz.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Quand je lis des mecs qui disent qu'ils ne vont pas au cinéma parce qu'il n'y a que des bouses, ça me hérisse un peu le poil tout de même.

Récemment par exemple, Entre gran torino, the chaser, la vague, dans la brume electrique, l'enquete, et j'en passe, y'a largement de quoi y aller au grand minimum deux fois par mois, mêem pour les gens pour qui le cinema c'est "une fois de temps en temps".

Enfin, il en faut bien qui aient des gouts de chiottes.





> C'est pour ça que je vote Besancenot


Trop gros, ça passera pas !  ::P:

----------


## CakeRage

Wokaye les gars ce n'était que réaction spontanée, rien de plus, et je ne veux, bien-entendu, ni déclencher cette obscure "boulon rage", ni casser cette ambiance où l'on ne prend jamais rien au sérieux que j'affectionne tout particulièrement sur ce site (et chez canard pc en général)  :;): .

(To Poireau : hihihi et as-tu déjà essayé de faire pipi dans un de leur képi? (inutile de te dire que besancenot je le con-chie ::happy2:: )).

----------


## Kudjat

[Shub], t'as l'air bien remonté quand même  ::): 





> Moi je comprends pas le discours sur les oeuvres non ré-utilisables qu'il est plus légitime de pirater. Si une oeuvre vous convient pas, ne l'utilisez pas!


tu prends mes pensées dans l'autre sens (n'y vois pas d'allusion sessuelle  ::P: ). Le problème, c'est qu'il faut voir l'oeuvre pour te rendre compte qu'elle ne te convient pas (et si c'est le cas, dans le système actuel, c'est à tes frais, comme si tu devais acheter une voiture pour l'essayer, ou même payer quoique ce soit). 

Je sais que tout le monde ne pense comme moi, mais un film que je vois et que j'apprécie, au point de vouloir le revoir, ben je l'achète, paske un DVD c'est plus beau qu'un divx (quoique certains DVDs sont un foutage de gueule niveau qualité...). Ca me permet de concentrer mon budget sur les choses que j'estime méritantes. J'ai 20€ à claquer dans un film et pas plus. j'achète au pif Taxi (paske la jaquette elle est bien, paske à la télé on a dit que c'est trop moumouth, paske le trailer il poutre), et tout ce que j'ai gagné, ben c'est que je foutu en l'air mon fric et que je ne peux pas acheter un autre film que j'apprécierai plus. C'est la même chose pour le jeu video, tu ne t'y connais pas, et t'achètes hulk plutot que bioshock parce que la jaquette est plus zoulie, et du coup tu pénalises les devs de Bioshock. Quoique le jeu c'est différent dans 99% des cas, car tu peux quand même te faire une meilleure idée grace aux démos.





> Je vois pas l'intérêt de goûter pour vérifier que ça a bien un goût de merde.


non, tu goutes pour voir si ça a un gout de merde ou non, et tu achètes en conséquence (ou pas). Le seul moyen de savoir si un film te convient, c'est de le voir entièrement (ou presque), pas seulement quelques passage de 3 secondes bien choisis qui ne sont pas représentatifs du reste du film. 




> Et puis c'est complètement subjectif, l'airgi de base, sous pretexte qu'il n'aime rien va tout pirater parce que la valeur de l'oeuvre n'est pas assez haute pour lui? Où on va quoi?


l'aigri de base qui ne "pirate" pas, quand il en aura marre de s'être fait entuber une paire de fois en achetant 20€ des bouses sans nom, il cessera completement d'acheter, que ce soit bien ou pas vu qu'il ne saura pas si justement c'est bien ou pas. De toute façon, je dis pas que c'est bien ou pas, je sais que, quelque soit le sujet, on trouvera toujours des cons malhonnetes qui profitent d'un système ou d'un autre.




> Un CD de la Star Ac a autant de valeur qu'un disque de Depeche mode en tant qu'objet. C'est le même prix, c'est normal.


Sauf qu'il faut se mettre d'accord si on achète un objet CD (le truc bete en plastoc quoi) ou le droit d'écouter chez soi une oeuvre qui te plait. Et je ne suis pas forcemment d'accord sur ta phrase en fait. Les 20€, c'est pas le cout de la galette en plastique, c'est le prix du contenu, du transport, marketing et autre. Il y a des contenus qui coutent plus cher que d'autres, titanic coute quand même plus cher à produire que plus belle la vie, mais bizarrement c'est pas toujours visible sur le prix en bout de chaine.





> Kudjat tu dis que tous les films récents t'emmerde et que t'as pas envie de foutre 20€ dans un DVD, chose que je comprends parfaitement.
> Et bah t'attends le passage TV comme tu dis


j'ai po la télé... et la télé ne diffuse pas tout non plus. et c'est trop long (cmb etc...)





> ou ya toujours la solution de le louer en vidéoclub ou en VOD pour 4, 5€.


hum, là on revient au "faut payer pour essayer", ce qui est intolérable, même pour toi, dans certains cas. Pourquoi ce ne serait pas intolérable dans le cas des film ou de la musique ? Est-ce que tu es pret à payer 5€ les démos de jeu ? ou à payer pour tester une caisse ou visiter une maison que tu veux acheter ? Perso, si j'avais loué 4€ pour mater moulin rouge (alors que c'était supposé être le top du must de la mort qui tue), je pense que je serais en train de croupir en taule pour avoir fracassé la tronche du videoclubiste avec une hache rouillée.



et pour en finir avec l'utopie du boycotte, pourquoi tu ne lances pas le mouvement, si pour toi c'est une bonne solution ? Parce ce que tu sais l'impossibilité de faire une chose pareille.

Tu es dans un monde ou un connard de supporter de PSG va lancer des vaches explosives à la gueule d'un connard de supporter de l'om pour une question de jeu de baballe, alors faut m'expliquer comment tu canalises 6 milliards de beaufs pour leur dire de ne plus acheter des crottes ?

----------


## XWolverine

En fait, c'est nul The Pirate Bay, y'a même pas une vidéo pirate du procès, ni même une version sous-titrée en anglais du compte-rendu  ::ninja::

----------


## Truhl

> Alors, j'ai téléchargé sur Piratebay le jugement en suédois et je l'ai soumis à Google translate et le résultat est franchement....pas très convaincant. J'obtiens par exemple ce genre de phrase "Je saisis avec une cuillère de résidus d'amphétamine déclarée perdue." 
> 
> Déjà que le droit, c'est compliqué...Tout ça pour dire que si l'un d'entre vous a trouvé une version du jugement même en anglais, ça serait formidable de me l'indiquer.  Mais une vraie traduction hein, que je puisse y réfléchir comme il faut et vous concocter une pilule rouge qui expliquera le pourquoi du comment de cette condamnation.


Fais péter le lien, si c'est pas trop long je peux m'y atteler. Je l'ai pas trouvé sur le site.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Tu es dans un monde ou un connard de supporter de PSG va lancer des vaches explosives à la gueule d'un connard de supporter de l'om pour une question de jeu de baballe, alors faut m'expliquer comment tu canalises 6 milliards de beaufs pour leur dire de ne plus acheter des crottes ?


J'aime cette phrase  ::wub:: 

Pour en revenir vite fait aux banque oui faisons tout péter, vive le projet KO, revenons à la préhistoire! Ca y est on est d'accord! J'ai plus rien à dire. C'est tellement facile de vomir sur des banques qui sauvent les entreprises qui peuvent l'être (encore une fois 90% des crédits sont accéptés en temps de crise) ce qui évite de foutre dans la merde pas mal de travailleurs. Enfin bon moi j'aime bien les anarchistes... dans les bouquins ou les films, ça défoule.

Kudjat le soucis c'est que pour une oeuvre en général, on est tous les deux d'accord pour dire qu'il faut l'utiliser pour s'en faire un avis. Mais je considère pas que la voler pour l'aimer ou pas est quelque chose d'utile pour cette oeuvre.
Pour la VOD t'exagères, tu me dis 5€ la démo, pas du tout t'as le film en entier, et libre à toi de l'acheter en DVD s'il t'a plu. C'est vraiment paradoxale parce que t'as pas du tout l'air d'être le gars qui lance 50 liens depuis pirate bay par jour, et je comprends ta démarche et ton raisonnement, t'as l'air de respecter les oeuvres. Or voler une oeuvre c'est pas respecter son auteur. Je te dis pas d'acheter 10 DVD par semaine juste pour essayer, mais ya d'autres moyens que le piratage. 

L'utopie du boycott c'est pas moi qui en ai parlé hein. Je souligne juste le fait que ça représenterait un bon moyen de lutter et que le symbole serait fort. Perso ça me concerne pas, je suis conscient de la merde qu'on nous sert mais également des petits bijoux qu'on trouve ça et là pour lesquels je sors la CB sans problème. Je boycott à ma manière, ce qui ne m'intéresse pas je l'achète/pirate pas.

EDIT: sinon je suis pas remonté hein. Les appel à l'écroulement du système je les prends avec une légèreté que vous ne soupçonnez pas, pour le reste je trouve le débat intéressant dans la mesure où personne n'a sorti de connerie du style: j'achète tout pour que le capitalisme règne/je pirate tout parce que je m'appelle Kevin et que je veux tout posséder sans rien utiliser.

----------


## schnak

En farfouillant sur le net, j'ai juste trouvé quelques explication (très/trop sommaire) sur l'arrêt "ici oui cliquez ici bordel"

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> En farfouillant sur le net, j'ai juste trouvé quelques explication (très/trop sommaire) sur l'arrêt "ici oui cliquez ici bordel"


Ouep ça éclairci pas trop, c'est plutôt un résumé de ce qu'on sait. J'espère que d'ici peu on aura quelque chose de plus consistant. Enfin la peine est lourde hein ça c'est indéniable. Ils ont tué personnes les mecs.

----------


## [gik]

Shub Lasouris

J'veux matter la joconde j'vais au Louvre je paye.
J'veux avoir un .jpg de la joconde sur mon desktop j'suis un vilain pirate en vrais, pourtant j'ai pas été voler la joconde mais bon...

Un divx c'est pas un foutu dvd avec thx-pwet-pwet.
Et c'est pas non plus le master, puis bon même chez les mélomanes y'en a plein qui trouve qu'un cd c'est de la merde qualitativement parlant face a un master.

Quand au boycotte c'est mignon, c'est un peu comme la greve de la faim, ça n'a jamais fait reagir qui que ce soit. Deja que les manifs ça fait pas bouger grand chose.

Par contre je prend pas le partie de ceux qui se donne une conscience politico-nanar grace à l'usage du téléchargement illégale.
Faut pas se foutre de la gueule du monde non plus.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Shub Lasouris
> 
> J'veux matter la joconde j'vais au Louvre je paye.
> J'veux avoir un .jpg de la joconde sur mon desktop j'suis un vilain pirate en vrais, pourtant j'ai pas été voler la joconde mais bon...
> 
> Un divx c'est pas un foutu dvd avec thx-pwet-pwet.
> Et c'est pas non plus le master, puis bon même chez les mélomanes y'en a plein qui trouve qu'un cd c'est de la merde qualitativement parlant face a un master.


un peu de mauvaise foi quand même pour la joconde là, ça a rien à voir




> Quand au boycotte c'est mignon, c'est un peu comme la greve de la faim, ça n'a jamais fait reagir qui que ce soit. Deja que les manifs ça fait pas bouger grand chose.


le piratage leur fait perdre du fric, ils réagissent => procés TPB, HADOPI
Le boycot aurait exactement le même effet sur leur fric, seulement ils auraient aucune arme contre ça




> Par contre je prend pas le partie de ceux qui se donne une conscience politico-nanar grace à l'usage du téléchargement illégale.
> Faut pas se foutre de la gueule du monde non plus.


Ah merci.

----------


## CakeRage

> Pour en revenir vite fait aux banque oui faisons tout péter, vive le projet KO, revenons à la préhistoire! Ca y est on est d'accord! J'ai plus rien à dire. C'est tellement facile de vomir sur des banques qui sauvent les entreprises qui peuvent l'être (encore une fois 90% des crédits sont accéptés en temps de crise) ce qui évite de foutre dans la merde pas mal de travailleurs. Enfin bon moi j'aime bien les anarchistes... dans les bouquins ou les films, ça défoule.
> 
> EDIT: sinon je suis pas remonté hein. Les appel à l'écroulement du système je les prends avec une légèreté que vous ne soupçonnez pas


 ("Promis : après j'arrête !"  ::P: ) Et je vais répondre de manière très succincte : ta légèreté face à cela je n'en doute à aucun moment car tu enferme ce genre de discours dans le cliché de l'anarchisme des bouquins, des films, de mon cul, et que tu ne peux l'appréhender autrement. Pour toi, ce n'est définitivement qu'une élucubration, rien qui ne puisse être pris au sérieux, car cela te vaudrait de remettre totalement en cause "ton" mode de pensée... Je met le mot "ton" entre guillemet pour signifier le fait que je ne pense pas que ce mode de pensée soit réellement issu d'un choix mais plutôt d'une éducation, oui : ce que tu me sort là ce sont les paroles de mes parents, des tiens (quasi-certainement) à quelques petites différences près, des braves gens en général... :Gerbe:

----------


## [gik]

> le piratage leur fait perdre du fric, ils réagissent => procés TPB, HADOPI


C'est juste démesuré...
J'vais me faire un point godwin si je continue sur ce sujet.

----------


## Enoi

Au nom de la France, je demande pardon à l'Espagne, à l'Allemagne et aux Etats-Unis pour les propos déplacés qu'un petit tribunal a tenu sur Pirate Bay. La croix que nous portons est lourde et le chemin est encore long.Segoléne Royal

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> C'est juste démesuré...
> J'vais me faire un point godwin si je continue sur ce sujet.


Oui je suis complètement d'accord avec toi c'est démesuré, HADOPI c'est juste aberrant, le résultat du procès TPB aussi, comme je l'ai dit ya pas mort d'homme.

@CakeRage: ah mais totalement cela vient sûrement en partie de mon éducation. Mon mode de pensée est pas aussi simple que tu veux bien le croire hein. Disons que je crois en certaines valeurs du capitalisme qui mène à la société de consommation. Oui je suis un consommateur, je l'accepte et je travaille pour pouvoir continuer à consommer.
Maintenant la tension sociale dûe en très grosse partie à ce capitalisme outrancier me fait rager souvent. Et je suis persuadé qu'on a connu des époques beaucoup plus agréables pendant lesquelles les gens n'essayaient pas de se bouffer les uns les autres de manière aussi cynique. Et c'est pas notre gouvernement actuel qui va changer ça malheureusement. Mais assurément mon mode de vie actuel et celui auquel je me prédestine me vont bien sinon je débattrais pas avec toi.

----------


## Enoi

Un boycott géant pour aider The Pirate Bay?
http://www.lepost.fr/article/2009/04...irate-bay.html

----------


## CakeRage

> sinon je débattrais pas avec toi.


Et c'est pour ça que je t'aime. :happy: 
Mais le mot est un peu fort... ce que j'aime... c'est l'action.
Non! C'est le fait de pouvoir se placer d'un point de vue qui viendra écrouler ses propres-anciennes certitudes... sans-arrêt... Quoi? vous n'écoutez jamais Tina Arena ?! "Aller plus hauuuut !! Aller plus hauuuuwohooooo!!!" :^_^:

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Et c'est pour ça que je t'aime. :happy: 
> Mais le mot est un peu fort... ce que j'aime... c'est l'action.
> Non! C'est le fait de pouvoir se placer d'un point de vue qui viendra écrouler ses propres-anciennes certitudes... sans-arrêt... Quoi? vous n'écoutez jamais Tina Arena ?! "Aller plus hauuuut !! Aller plus hauuuuwohooooo!!!"


Cet homme est fou mes amis. ::o:

----------


## Storm

'tin, ya moyen de recentrer les débats sur TPB ?
Marre de lire des avis basés sur la longueur du poil de la demi soeur de Che Guevara...
Ca va boulonner, je vous le dit !

Ce que je pige pas, c'est que la défense de TPB a balayé les arguments de l'accusation.
Donc, en ce sens, c'est comme si le tribunal jugeait sans considérer les preuves et arguments de chaque partie. Et ça, ça s'appellerait peut être un procès d'intention... non?

----------


## Poireau

Non.

----------


## exarkun

> Dommage que la première affirmation discrédite tout le reste...


Je ne vois pas pourquoi? Cites moi un seul magazine de jeux vidéo qui défend le piratage! Il n'y en a pas, et je ne pense pas que Canard PC aussi rebelles soient ils, ne fassent exception. C'est bien pour cela que faire un article, encore une fois qui se veut neutre mais qui ne l'est pas si on lit a travers les lignes, sur le la condamnation de the pirate bay en "acclamant" la decision de justice ça fait un peu foutage de gueule.

Je suis contre le piratage mais avec modération, et je tiens a vous rappeler que tous sur ce forum, et tout ceux qui utilisent internet ou pas sont des pirates. Pourquoi? Si on va plus loin dans les textes de loi, chaque image que vous téléchargez, chaque jeux que vous modifiez (genre no-cd ou hack), chaque musique même reproduite par un autre que vous ecoutez, chaque dvd, jeux, cd que l'on vous prête et même les vidéo pro de youtube et consors etc etc... font de vous des pirates qui se "servent" comme dirait l'autre dans l'étalage. La culture n'est pas une marchandise, du moins c'est ce que je crois, c'est pour ça que je suis pour l'alternative "license global", car je n'ai pas envie de voir internet transformé en minitel et revenir au temps où l'on doit se trouver un ami riche pour avoir se faire prêter des médias.

---------- Post added at 20h51 ---------- Previous post was at 20h48 ----------




> 'tin, ya moyen de recentrer les débats sur TPB ?
> Marre de lire des avis basés sur la longueur du poil de la demi soeur de Che Guevara...
> Ca va boulonner, je vous le dit !
> 
> Ce que je pige pas, c'est que la défense de TPB a balayé les arguments de l'accusation.
> Donc, en ce sens, c'est comme si le tribunal jugeait sans considérer les preuves et arguments de chaque partie. Et ça, ça s'appellerait peut être un procès d'intention... non?


La Suède a voter une loi contre le piratage y a pas longtemps il me semble, et le gouvernement a besoin de faire un exemple. De plus j'ai lu dans la presse que l'on avait retrouvé des médias piratés dans des serveurs appartenant au groupe (vrai ou faux je ne sais pas si ça a été démenti), et tout ça n'a pas joué en leur faveur, c'est pour ça je pense qu'ils ne gagneront pas en appel. Comme l'a dit le porte parole de Numerama sur france info hier soir, ils en ont rien a faire de la taule et attendant le parti pirate suédois a de plus en plus de membres.

----------


## ElGato

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi? Cites moi un seul magazine de jeux vidéo qui défend le piratage! Il n'y en a pas, et je ne pense pas que Canard PC aussi rebelles soient ils, ne fassent exception. C'est bien pour cela que faire un article, encore une fois qui se veut neutre mais qui ne l'est pas si on lit a travers les lignes, sur le la condamnation de the pirate bay en "acclamant" la decision de justice ça fait un peu foutage de gueule.


Je pense que tu te drogues. 
Ou alors je ne vois pas de quel "article" tu parles.

----------


## Clad

On peut penser ce qu'on veut de Pirate Bay, mais on ne peut pas leur retirer une chose : le Panache.

Prendre un an ferme en rigolant, et partir derechef risquer d'avantage encore en appel, chapeau.

Par contre, et pourtant dieu sait que je ne suis pas un anar, je préfère être categorisé comme un vieux con qu'un idéaliste rebelle aux cheveux long, arretez de parler de "vol" d'une oeuvre.

Je vais chez toi, j'ouvre ton frigo et je mange ta bouffe, c'est du vol. Je télécharge (= crée une copie) de ton livre ou ton film, c'est de la spoliation.

Ca veut pas dire que c'est mieux, ou pire, mais personne n'est volé quand quelqu'un télécharge. Ca va pas supprimer des euros sur le compte en banque ou des yahourts dans le frigo de l'artiste: ça l'empêche d'en avoir d'avantage, c'est différent. Je ne suis pas un pirate, je reconnais la legitimité (à défaut de l'interêt) des lois votées par des pays démocratique, mais bon sang, qu'on n'assimile pas le pirate à un voleur.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> En farfouillant sur le net, j'ai juste trouvé quelques explication (très/trop sommaire) sur l'arrêt "ici oui cliquez ici bordel"


Oui je refuse même de les lire car je me méfie des analystes qui ne sont pas forcement des juristes. Je ne me ferais mon avis qu'en lisant le jugement.




> Fais péter le lien, si c'est pas trop long je peux m'y atteler. Je l'ai pas trouvé sur le site.


Voila. Mon secret pour l'avoir trouvé ? J'ai tapé "jugement" dans google translate, ce qui m'a donné rättegång que j'ai tapé dans TPB et je suis tombé sur ça.  :;): 

Si tu arrives à le traduire, ça serait génial car je crains qu'aucune traduction n'ait lieu avant longtemps, le net se suffit apparemment de "commentaires" de la décision.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Je pense que tu te drogues. 
> Ou alors je ne vois pas de quel "article" tu parles.


La même qu'El Gato. Et je vois pas pourquoi un magazine qui se veut un chouia rebel devrait être pour le piratage hein. Il vont pas dire pirater c'est bien juste pour faire cool. Je me considère pas comme un gros mouton de notre société et je trouve pas que le piratage apporte grand chose.

Comme tu dis on utilise chaque jours des oeuvres de manière un peu ambigue (non je parle pas des p0rn ::P: ). Mais le problème du piratage c'est son ampleur. Que des millions d'internautes se regardent le dernier clip de Lorie sur youtube ou pirate le disque ça revient pas au même. Le poison c'est la dose comme dirait l'autre et si le piratage se résumait à l'échange et copie de cd/jeux/DVD entre potes comme à l'époque pré-internet, ça génerait personne.
 Pour les mods/no-cd des jeux, je considère qu'une fois que t'as acheté ton exemplaire t'es libre d'en faire ce que t'en veux, il t'appartient

----------


## SAYA

De Grand_Maître_B;




> Si tu arrives à le traduire, ça serait génial car je crains qu'aucune traduction n'ait lieu avant longtemps, le net se suffit apparemment de "commentaires" de la décision


D'autant qu'apparemment le jugement est loin d'être définitif.... 
à lire : 

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/126...irate-Bay.htlm

qu'en pense G_M_B ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pour les mods/no-cd des jeux, je considère qu'une fois que t'as acheté ton exemplaire t'es libre d'en faire ce que t'en veux, il t'appartient


Faux.
T'as gagné le droit de l'utiliser tel qu'il est fourni. Point barre. C'est grotesque mais c'est comme ça.

----------


## exarkun

> La même qu'El Gato. Et je vois pas pourquoi un magazine qui se veut un chouia rebel devrait être pour le piratage hein. Il vont pas dire pirater c'est bien juste pour faire cool. Je me considère pas comme un gros mouton de notre société et je trouve pas que le piratage apporte grand chose.
> 
> Comme tu dis on utilise chaque jours des oeuvres de manière un peu ambigue (non je parle pas des p0rn). Mais le problème du piratage c'est son ampleur. Que des millions d'internautes se regardent le dernier clip de Lorie sur youtube ou pirate le disque ça revient pas au même. Le poison c'est la dose comme dirait l'autre et si le piratage se résumait à l'échange et copie de cd/jeux/DVD entre potes comme à l'époque pré-internet, ça génerait personne.
>  Pour les mods/no-cd des jeux, je considère qu'une fois que t'as acheté ton exemplaire t'es libre d'en faire ce que t'en veux, il t'appartient


C'est pour ça que quand je vois un article qui parle de piratage et qui provient d'un membre d'un magazine sur "papier" il ne peux pas y avoir de neutralité, c'est forcement dans le sens du poil des politiques (ce qui n'était pas le cas il y a un temps avec le magazine pirates par exemple)

De plus je ne vois pas en quoi c'est moins grave de télécharger une image non libre qu'un jeu vidéo!! Une photo peut valoir 0.01€ a plusieurs millions d'€ selon l'artiste ce qui n'est pas comparable avec l'industrie du disque et des jeux qui eux font dans la quantité et pas dans l'œuvre d'art unique. 

Ensuite concernant l'échange de mano à mano ça gênait à l'époque et ça gêne toujours de manière plus officiel (par exemple le marché de l'occasion) c'est juste que c'est plus facile de contrôler les échanges via le net que dans la rue.

Enfin pour les jeux suite à la loie DAVSI il est interdit de contourner un systéme de protection, et selon les licences il est interdit de modifier un logiciel.

Alors ok contre le piratage, mais alors allons jusqu'au bout dans ce cas, quitte à mettre un flic virtuel dans chaque pc de France pour vérifier tout ce que vous faites sur le net, puisque vous aimez ça... Ha ben oui ça va arriver et ca s'appel Hadopi, et oui c'est aussi ça cette loi.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Je pense que là où se comprend pas, c'est que ce n'est pas le piratage au sens "contre la loi" que je désapprouve mais les proportions que ce dernier a pris grâce/à cause d'internet et la manière dont certains l'utilisent.
Les échanges mano à mano c'est peut-être à peine toléré mais ça ne représente rien par rapport à 1 millions de gens qui téléchargent en même temps sur le net. Je pense que la tentative de tuer le marché de l'occaz est encore différente de ça et suis absolument CONTRE. C'est débile, ça ne sert qu'à faire du fric et ça va détruire le peu de magasins de jeux qu'il reste.
Enfin les système de protection là encore, une fois que j'ai acheté mon produit, j'en fais ce que je veux. Le modding est, je pense, bien plus toléré que le piratage.
Je suis pas aveuglément un texte de loi, j'essaie de raisonner un minimum pour savoir ce qui est bon ou pas pour les médias que j'aime. Alors je m'arrange sûrement un peu avec mes convictions mais être contre le piratage c'est pas forcément être pour hadopi, pour les drm, pour la disparition du marché de l'occaz, pour la fnac... j'ai l'impression qu'on a du mal à comprendre ça ici alors que ça me paraît évident.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tain tu me fileras les sources où tu choppes un million de seeders pour un torrent  ::ninja:: 

Sinon oui, tuer à petit feu le marché de l'occasion n'arrange pas les affaires des éditeurs de JV à mon avis: ça crée une "raison" de plus pour certains de se mettre au piratage. Parce que savoir que tu ne pourras pas revendre la moitié de tes jeux pour en racheter d'autres, ça calme un peu quand même. Et ce sont rarement les jeux de merde qui sont invendable, hélas.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Tain tu me fileras les sources où tu choppes un million de seeders pour un torrent


C'était un exemple au pif ::P: 



> Sinon oui, tuer à petit feu le marché de l'occasion n'arrange pas les affaires des éditeurs de JV à mon avis: ça crée une "raison" de plus pour certains de se mettre au piratage. Parce que savoir que tu ne pourras pas revendre la moitié de tes jeux pour en racheter d'autres, ça calme un peu quand même. Et ce sont rarement les jeux de merde qui sont invendable, hélas.


un gros +1 avec tout ça. Acheter ses jeux 50€ et l'avoir dans le cul pour la revente parce qu'ils sont associés à un compte en ligne ça joue clairement pas en la faveur du gars qui va pas pirater. Ou alors faut jouer sur console  ::O:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> De Grand_Maître_B;
> 
> 
> 
> D'autant qu'apparemment le jugement est loin d'être définitif.... 
> à lire : 
> 
> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/126...irate-Bay.htlm
> 
> qu'en pense G_M_B ?


Oui bien vu, Saya la Tagueuse, le jugement pourrait être annulé mais ça ne change pas grand chose. Le raisonnement du Tribunal restera le même, que le jugement soit annulé parce qu'il y a eu des fuites ou pas. Même s'il était annulé, j'en ferais une pilule rouge, car c'est intéressant, me semble-t-il. 




> C'est pour ça que quand je vois un article qui parle de piratage et qui provient d'un membre d'un magazine sur "papier" il ne peux pas y avoir de neutralité, c'est forcement dans le sens du poil des politiques (ce qui n'était pas le cas il y a un temps avec le magazine pirates par exemple)


Bon, écoute, c'est ton avis mais il est faux. Aucun journal digne de ce nom (c'est à dire qui ne fait pas dans le racollage stupide) ne sera en faveur du piratage, et ça n'a aucun rapport avec les politiques, les éditeurs, le complot franc-maçon ou Dieu sait quoi d'autre. C'est tout simplement que le piratage c'est illégal en l'état, point barre (la DADVSI). Alors, appeler à frauder la loi, c'est juste inutile. Que je sois pour le piratage, contre le piratage, tout contre même, ou carrément que je m'en tamponne le coquillard, ça me regarde. Mais on peut être contre l'actuelle DADVSI et la probable future HADOPI et tenter de faire changer les choses sans encourager les gens à violer la loi. 

Je peux être contre le meurtre et me révolter contre un mauvais jugement qui condamne pour meurtre pour de mauvaises raisons juridiques quelqu'un. Je peux être pour les droits d'auteurs et me révolter contre le jugement TPB (ce que je ne fais pas en l'état puisque je ne l'ai pas lu) s'il m'apparaît mal fondé juridiquement. Et vice-versa.

----------


## exarkun

> Je pense que la tentative de tuer le marché de l'occaz est encore différente de ça et suis absolument CONTRE. *C'est débile, ça ne sert qu'à faire du fric et ça va détruire le peu de magasins de jeux qu'il reste.*


En une seule phrase tu viens de résumer tout le problème,  en effet ça ne sert qu'a faire du fric, si beaucoup de jeux sont bâclés, si des artistes n'arrivent pas à vendre etc.. et si d'un autre côté il y a du piratage tout ça c'est à cause du fric. C'est pour ça que je suis pour la licence globale et pour qu'on arrête de crier haut et fort le piratage c'est mal quand on est soit même un hors la loi stop à l'hypocrisie. Alors dire que TPB c'est bien fait pour leur gueule ça me fout les boules dans ce contexte.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Mais il y a d'autres moyens de lutter que le piratage à relative grande échelle (pour pas froisser cacao^^). Comme l'a dit GMB on peut être contre HADOPI, contre le meurtre à petit feu du marché de l'occaz sans appeller au piratage. Il n'y a rien d'hypocrite là-dedans.
Je dis pas que TPB c'est bien fait pour leur gueule. Ils se sont bien foutu de la gueule de la loi tout le long donc oui, juste retour de bâton. Maintenant la peine récoltée est aberrante.
La licence globale comme tu dis ça peut être un option, pourquoi pas? Ca sera toujours une réponse plus intelligente que le piratage.

----------


## exarkun

> Je peux être contre le meurtre et me révolter contre un mauvais jugement qui condamne pour meurtre pour de mauvaises raisons juridiques quelqu'un. Je peux être pour les droits d'auteurs et me révolter contre le jugement TPB (ce que je ne fais pas en l'état puisque je ne l'ai pas lu) s'il m'apparaît mal fondé juridiquement. Et vice-versa.


Ton paragraphe sur la justice ne laisse pas la place au doute, tu te félicites de la justice qui a bien tranché, tu fais la conclusion de l'histoire dans l'intro et ne laisse pas la place au doute, moi je pense qu'un journaliste doit rester neutre et ne pas prendre parti aprés de toutes façons que ce soit sur papier ou à la télé ce n'est pas vraiment le cas helas.

----------


## Anonyme871

Exarkun, j'ai rarement vu plus borné que toi. 
On peu très bien critiquer le piratage tout en étant soit même un pirate. On peut très bien télécharger sur la mule 24/24 "car c'est si facile" et se dire en même temps que c'est pas la meilleure solution et qu'une alternative à ces pratiques illégales seraient bienvenue.
Ensuite, dire qu'on est hypocrite de critiquer les pirates parce que nous aussi on pirate en copiant/collant une image, c'est ridicule et stupide. 
Bien sûr qu'il y a une hierarchie ! En utilisant google image sans me poser de question je ne pense pas être au même niveau qu'un de mes proches qui télécharge non stop sur le réseau peer to peer les derniers sorties dvd, les jeux comme world of goo ou les albums électros qu'il écoute. Faut quand même pas déconner. 
Si tu penses que je suis hypocrite parce que je chie sur des comportements tels que le sien (il a un niveau de vie 10 ou 15 fois plus élevé que le miens et j'achète 10 à 15 fois plus de produit "culturel" que lui) et qu'en même temps je regarde un épisode de South Park en streaming, c'est tout simplement ridicule.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bof on en revient à la même source: problemes de pognon.
Je reste convaincu que les gens ne volent pas par "goût", mais bien parce que le niveau de vie moyen laisse peu de marges pour investir dans du "futile".
MAis comme c'est plus facile de taper sur le peuple que sur les dirigeants.chefs d'entreprise & Co....

[/HS]

----------


## Anonyme871

> Bof on en revient à la même source: problemes de pognon.
> Je reste convaincu que les gens ne volent pas par "goût", mais bien parce que le niveau de vie moyen laisse peu de marges pour investir dans du "futile".
> MAis comme c'est plus facile de taper sur le peuple que sur les dirigeants.chefs d'entreprise & Co....
> [/HS]


Heu, mon exemple donne exactement le contraire. 
J'ai d'ailleurs un autre "proche" qui à installer un linker sur sa ds pour "avoir tout les jeux gratuit". Ce mec à un boulot, une maison, etc. J'ai acheté une ds à ma nana, elle achète ses jeux. On est étudiant, pas de ressources fixes. Alors oui, on peu pas jouer à tout ce qu'on voudrait, mais ça fait partie de la vie ça. 
'fin bref, l'argument du "j'ai pas les moyen" j'y ai jamais cru.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ton paragraphe sur la justice ne laisse pas la place au doute, tu te félicites de la justice qui a bien tranché, tu fais la conclusion de l'histoire dans l'intro et ne laisse pas la place au doute, moi je pense qu'un journaliste doit rester neutre et ne pas prendre parti aprés de toutes façons que ce soit sur papier ou à la télé ce n'est pas vraiment le cas helas.


eh ben....tu crois que je me félicite de la justice qui a bien tranché ? Non parce que toi, dans la phrase, "et quand elle tranche, elle tranche", tu penses que c'est pour glorifier la justice ? Bon ok, alors à nouveau, c'est ton avis mais il est faux.

Ensuite, si pour toi un journaliste doit rester neutre, alors, tu ne dois rien lire, à part les dépêches AFP (qui ne sont en réalité pas neutres tant que ça d'ailleurs). Sinon, au cas où tu n'aurais pas tout compris, moi je suis ici pour donner mon avis d'avocat, pas pour rester neutre. Donc, si je trouve que le jugement de TPB est truffé d'hérésie juridique, je le clamerais haut et fort. Si je le trouve fort bien construit, je le clamerais haut et fort aussi. Et puis toi, ben pendant ce temps, tu as le droit de regarder ailleurs et de ne plus poster ici.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Heu, mon exemple donne exactement le contraire. 
> J'ai d'ailleurs un autre "proche" qui à installer un linker sur sa ds pour "avoir tout les jeux gratuit". Ce mec à un boulot, une maison, etc. J'ai acheté une ds à ma nana, elle achète ses jeux. On est étudiant, pas de ressources fixes. Alors oui, on peu pas jouer à tout ce qu'on voudrait, mais ça fait partie de la vie ça. 
> 'fin bref, l'argument du "j'ai pas les moyen" j'y ai jamais cru.



Je vise la globalité, pas  un exemple unique.
Maintenant ça reste à prouver on est d'accord: mais je pense qu'une personne sans soucis financiers sera plus encline à dépenser et acheter qu'a pirater comme un porc.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Juste pour rebondir sur ce qu'a dit cacao au sujet du manque d'argent qui fait qu'on télécharge. On entend souvent dire que les gens piratent parce qu'ils ont pas de fric. C'est sûrement en partie vrai mais honnêtement j'y crois pas trop.
On est plus dans le registre de l'accès facile et immédiat aux choses. Un mec peut être pété de thunes ça le fera quand même chier de dépenser 30€ dans un jeu alors qu'il peut le pirater en deux clics. 
C'est plus facile de taper sur le peuple que sur les entreprises? Non carrément pas. La majorité des gens font partie de ce que tu appelles le peuple, je pense que la logique veut qu'on se range du côté des "siens". Et même au-delà de ça c'est plus compliqué. Les entreprises/marjors/éditeurs/députés (pas le peuple quoi) votent des lois de merde, donnent le feu vert à des projets moisis mais rentables, foutent des protections aberrantes sur les oeuvres, tuent à petit feu un marché légal qui fait vivre pas mal de gens etc...

Là on peut dire que le piratage ils se le cherchent. De l'autre côté on a le pirate du peuple qui télécharge parce que c'est facile et gratuit et je reste persuadé que même si la qualité était au RDV et que les protections sautaient il téléchargerait autant (voir récemment World of Goo, les chiffres étaient peut-être abusés mais reflétaient quand même un phénomème pas joli joli). Alors se cacher derrière les erreurs des dirigeants pour justifier le piratage c'est peut-être sincère pour certain mais je pense que c'est hypocrite pour la majorité.
Des cons de chaque côté, c'est insoluble.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Je vise la globalité, pas  un exemple unique.
> Maintenant ça reste à prouver on est d'accord: mais je pense qu'une personne sans soucis financiers sera plus encline à dépenser et acheter qu'a pirater comme un porc.


Non mais j'ai deux exemples  ::P: 
Plus sérieusement, les faiseaux de raisons qui poussent les gens à télécharger est évidemment très large. Cela-dit, c'est avant tout une question de mentalité et de comportement. Le "consommer à tout prix" sans verser dans la caricature, est très présent aujourd'hui. Etrangement, mon premier exemple veut faire croire aux gens qu'il est dans un système alternatif (genre prone la décroissance, mange bio, installe linux  :^_^: ). Est-ce un acte politique de télécharger illégalement ? Je ne crois pas. On est purement dans le consomurisme à outrance. 
Je ne suis pas un saint, loin de là, mais je ne partage pas cette mentalité. La semaine dernière je n'ai pas pu acheter un album (voir lose de y'a quelque jour) à cause de son prix prohibitif, ça aurait été si simple de le télécharger. Je ne l'ai pas fait. Pourquoi ? Parce que ça m'est même pas venu à l'esprit. 
C'est une question de comportement, qui relève à mon avis de la sociologie. Je me demande si y'a des études la-dessus tiens.

----------


## exarkun

> eh ben....tu crois que je me félicite de la justice qui a bien tranché ? Non parce que toi, dans la phrase, "et quand elle tranche, elle tranche", tu penses que c'est pour glorifier la justice ? Bon ok, alors à nouveau, c'est ton avis mais il est faux.
> 
> Ensuite, si pour toi un journaliste doit rester neutre, alors, tu ne dois rien lire, à part les dépêches AFP (qui ne sont en réalité pas neutres tant que ça d'ailleurs). Sinon, au cas où tu n'aurais pas tout compris, moi je suis ici pour donner mon avis d'avocat, pas pour rester neutre. Donc, si je trouve que le jugement de TPB est truffé d'hérésie juridique, je le clamerais haut et fort. Si je le trouve fort bien construit, je le clamerais haut et fort aussi. Et puis toi, ben pendant ce temps, tu as le droit de regarder ailleurs et de ne plus poster ici.


Fort bien si tu es avocat, mais n'étant pas au courant de qui fait quoi sur ce forum et avec un sous titre de "Transformeur de réalité sociale" désolé mais difficile de deviner. Bref aprés si des personnes se donnent les droits de commenter rien ne m'interdit de commenter le commentaire avocat ou pas.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> 'fin bref, l'argument du "j'ai pas les moyen" j'y ai jamais cru.


Tu n'y a jamais cru car tu ne t'es surement jamais retrouvé sans rien, privé de tout accès à la culture, voir même à la nourriture avec la peur de voir la facture d'eau arrivée alors que pourtant tu en utilise déjà quatre fois moins qu'un bourgeois.




> mais je pense qu'une personne sans soucis financiers sera plus encline à dépenser et acheter qu'a pirater comme un porc.


Et je pense que tu as raison, ce mois si j'ai touché la prime de 200 euros de l'état pour la "population sinistrée", j'ai pu m'acheter deux albums dont j'ai envi depuis plus d'un an, et j'ai mangé de la viande de chez le boucher (un pack de plusieurs viandes à 30 euros) pour la première fois de ma vie. Je vais pouvoir aller voir The chaser au cinéma plutôt que de le télécharger .Je peux aussi aller me balader avec ma copine sans avoir le stress des contrôleurs dans le train car j'ai pu payer des billets (violons).  J'ai remarqué que sur ce forum beaucoup ne savent pas ce que signifie, avoir 150 euros pour deux une fois tout payé pour finir le mois et de la frustration qui en résulte.

Edit: Attention je ne dis pas qu'on peut se permettre de tout voler sous prétexte qu'on manque de moyens. Mais la frustration, les pressions exercées par la société capitaliste, l'asphyxie de la vie de tous les jours, le chômage... Parfois c'est vital de se divertir pour ne pas sombrer. 
Et à n'importe quel prix.

----------


## exarkun

> Là on peut dire que le piratage ils se le cherchent. De l'autre côté on a le pirate du peuple qui télécharge parce que c'est facile et gratuit et je reste persuadé que même si la qualité était au RDV et que les protections sautaient il téléchargerait autant (voir récemment World of Goo, les chiffres étaient peut-être abusés mais reflétaient quand même un phénomème pas joli joli). Alors se cacher derrière les erreurs des dirigeants pour justifier le piratage c'est peut-être sincère pour certain mais je pense que c'est hypocrite pour la majorité.
> Des cons de chaque côté, c'est insoluble.


Donc ok on condamne le piratage à l'échelle national et on verrouille tout ainsi le moindre téléchargement d'image ou la moindre modif d'un jeu bim tribunal, voila et comme la justice est la même pour tous fini les inégalité non?

Allons il ne s'agit de dire qui a tord qui a raison, tout le monde le sait que le piratage c'est mal, mais je pense que seul une tres petite minorité télécharge façon leecher sans arrêt. Encore une fois les jeux sont chers que ça n'en déplaise à certains c'est la vérité, que ce soit sur console ou pc même combat (les jeux sur pc moins cher oui mais un pc pour jouer c'est pas le prix d'une console de jeux), les artistes se font bouffer par les maisons de disque, et les indépendants se font télécharger car ils n'arrivent pas à se distribuer dans le commerce (je fais parti de ceux qui n'ont aucune confiance à l'achat via internet) TPB va marquer un tournant dans le p2p en créant des reseaux plus silencieux, plus sournois avec toutes les derives qui vont avec et au final l'utilisateur lambda se fera avoir (drm, contrôle du pc, vole d'ip) pas les pirates.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> T
> 
> Edit: Attention je ne dis pas qu'on peut se permettre de tout voler sous prétexte qu'on manque de moyens. Mais la frustration, l'asphyxie de la vie de tous les jours, le chômage... Parfois c'est vital de se divertir pour ne pas sombrer. Et à n'importe quel prix.



+1
En plus, si le gouvernement était vraiment malin, il comprendrait que laisser du lest sur cette histoire d'HADOPI, lui assurerait une certaine "docilité" du troupeau  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> Et je pense que tu as raison, ce mois si j'ai touché la prime de 200 euros de l'état pour la "population sinistrée", j'ai pu m'acheter deux albums dont j'ai envi depuis plus d'un an, et j'ai mangé de la viande de chez le boucher (un pack de plusieurs viandes à 30 euros) pour la première fois de ma vie. Je vais pouvoir aller voir The chaser au cinéma plutôt que de le télécharger .Je peux aussi aller me balader avec ma copine sans avoir le stress des contrôleurs dans le train car j'ai pu payer des billets (violons).  J'ai remarqué que sur ce forum beaucoup ne savent pas ce que signifie, avoir 150 euros pour deux une fois tout payé pour finir le mois et de la frustration qui en résulte.


Pinaise, c'est quand je lis des trucs comme ça que j'ai très très peur de l'après vie-étudiante où tout (ou presque) est facile et pas (trop) cher.
Gasp, il ne fait pas bon grandir, en ce moment...

----------


## Anonyme871

> Tu n'y a jamais cru car tu ne t'es surement jamais retrouvé sans rien, privé de tout accès à la culture, voir même à la nourriture avec la peur de voir la facture d'eau arrivée alors que pourtant tu en utilise déjà quatre fois moins qu'un bourgeois.
> .


Rassures-toi j'expérimente ça dès septembre  :;): 
D'ailleurs j'aurais sans doute même pas les moyens de me payer une connection internet pour pirater quoique ce soit.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Fort bien si tu es avocat, mais n'étant pas au courant de qui fait quoi sur ce forum et avec un sous titre de "Transformeur de réalité sociale" désolé mais difficile de deviner. Bref aprés si des personnes se donnent les droits de commenter rien ne m'interdit de commenter le commentaire avocat ou pas.


Non mais ça tu peux le faire, ça ne me gêne pas. Tu peux demander aux "fidèles" du forum, je ne suis pas du genre à vouloir sanctionner qui que ce soit pour son avis. Après, c'est le ton employé qui m'agace. Tu émets un avis péremptoire sans même savoir quel est l'objet de cette rubrique (qui s'appelle jurigeek cependant, ça donne un indice) ni la profession du chroniqueur (qui s'appelle Grand_Maître_B, ça donne un indice aussi....ou pas). 

Alors, avant de "juger" si ma pomme, ou le canard, est pro ou anti piratage, pose la question, ou même ouvre toi de ton étonnement, mais l'avis "dans la presse, c'est tous des vendus anti piratage, y sont pas neutres, c'est tous des vilains", ça m'amène à réagir vivement. 

Maintenant, et à nouveau, tout le monde a son opinion et c'est très bien.

EDIT: j'ajoute que, puisque apparemment, tu es nouveau ici que tu es cependant, en dépit de ce démarrage crispouille, le bienvenu ;-) et qui si tu évites d'être trop péremptoire ou agressif, on sera bon potes !

----------


## SAYA

[QUOTE=Grand_Maître_B;2015644]Oui bien vu, 


> Saya la Tagueuse


Je réclame l'indulgence votre Honneur ::P: 

l


> Le jugement pourrait être annulé mais ça ne change pas grand chose. Le raisonnement du Tribunal restera le même


 c'est vrai mais entre temps l'eau aura coulé et d'autres arguments seront probablement présentés de part et d'autre. Reste qu'il faut qu'un juge reste impartial et qu'il soit hors "pressions" quelles qu'elles soient. C'est, me semble-t-il, le B.A.B.A de la justice.  








> Je peux être contre le meurtre et me révolter contre un mauvais jugement qui condamne pour meurtre pour de mauvaises raisons juridiques quelqu'un


. 
Ou grâce à de mauvais moyens :

Je suis d'accord, et à ce propos, j'ai entendu aux infos qu'un (e) gendarme (tte) "peut se faire passer pour un (une) adolescent (e) pour arrêter un pédophile". Bien sûr ces "malades" doivent être éloignés de la circulation.... Bien sûr qu'ils doivent être punis et soignés ;  mais les arrêter grâce à cette tricherie quelque part me gêne : n'est-ce pas la porte ouverte à une certaine forme d'intrusion dans la vie des internautes ? ca commence comme ça, puis hadopi et autres lois du même acabit prolongent, et en fin de compte c'est direction la censure... je suis contre ces procédés et je m'insurge contre cette main-mise car à partir de là tout est permis, les impôts peuvent aller sur tes comptes, la police lire les mails que tu écris contre s... ou autres ! Je dis non et je dis qu'il faut être très vigilant. C'est tellement facile d'évoquer les téléchargements illictes pour justifier leurs lois (y'a qu'à voir les réactions des uns contre les autres) qui en fait ne visent qu'à protéger l'intérêt de ceux qui  croûlent sous les benef !!! Non et non. :B):

----------


## SAYA

> la justice qui a bien tranché,


 ...
oui elle aura bien tranché (puisque tel est son rôle) si elle a tenu compte impartialement des faits et du Droit, de la demande et de la défense, sans succomber à aucune contrainte.. et dans notre monde c'est louable !!! La plupart des Magistrats sont impartiaux, beaucoup de journalistes aussi. Perso, j'apprécie ces news et les"pilules rouges" (souvent savoureuses) toujours instructives. Parfois on croit de bonne foi avoir raison.. mais certaines explications font réfléchir et infléchir et ce que l'on croyait juste n'a plus tout à fait raison d'être. ::P:

----------


## exarkun

> mais les arrêter grâce à cette tricherie quelque part me gêne : n'est-ce pas la porte ouverte à une certaine forme d'intrusion dans la vie des internautes ? ca commence comme ça, puis hadopi et autres lois du même acabit prolongent, et en fin de compte c'est direction la censure...


C'est exactement comme ça, et grâce à ce pouvoir, qu'un gendarme est intervenu chez un ado pour y chercher des images pédo pornographique car un malade avait ursuper son identité, et ce bon policier n' pas juger utile de vérifier les ip.

De même c'est aussi comme ça qu'un administrateur d'un serveur torrent de fichier légaux a vu débarquer la police chez lui pour une soi disant détention de contenu pédopornographique.

Ca fait réfléchir...

----------


## SAYA

> N
> EDIT: j'ajoute que, puisque apparemment, tu es nouveau ici que tu es cependant, en dépit de ce démarrage crispouille, le bienvenu ;-) et qui si tu évites d'être trop péremptoire ou agressif, on sera bon potes !


 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  j'adore cette phrase !

----------


## exarkun

> oui elle aura bien tranché (puisque tel est son rôle) si elle a tenu compte impartialement des faits et du Droit, de la demande et de la défense, sans succomber à aucune contrainte.. et dans notre monde c'est louable !!! La plupart des Magistrats sont impartiaux, beaucoup de journalistes aussi. Perso, j'apprécie ces news et les"pilules rouges" (souvent savoureuses) toujours instructives. Parfois on croit de bonne foi avoir raison.. mais certaines explications font réfléchir et infléchir et ce que l'on croyais juste n'a plus tout à fait raison d'être.


On verra en appel en attendant ont ne sait pas si ils ont été condamné sur la base de la mise en ligne de liens pirate ou sur le fait qu'on aurait découvert des fichiers pirates sur leur serveur (je ne sais pas si ça avait été confirmé). Une décision comme cela pourrait faire jurisprudence en Suéde mais pas à l'étranger. Ensuite cela pourrait avoir des conséquences inattendues du genre si je mets une photo sur mon site dont j'ai pas les droits je suis donc condamnable. 

Enfin en France on a eu une décision de justice pire que celle là puisque cela a permit de classer les ip comme données publics et non privés. Avec Hadopi il sera "légal" d'ursuper l'identité d'un autre internaute mais ça c'est une autre histoire.

----------


## Storm

> Oui bien vu, Je réclame l'indulgence votre Honneur


-> ça, ça mérite la prison au fin fond du Texas !

----------


## CakeRage

> Tu n'y a jamais cru car tu ne t'es surement jamais retrouvé sans rien, privé de tout accès à la culture, voir même à la nourriture avec la peur de voir la facture d'eau arrivée alors que pourtant tu en utilise déjà quatre fois moins qu'un bourgeois.
> 
> 
> 
> Et je pense que tu as raison, ce mois si j'ai touché la prime de 200 euros de l'état pour la "population sinistrée", j'ai pu m'acheter deux albums dont j'ai envi depuis plus d'un an, et j'ai mangé de la viande de chez le boucher (un pack de plusieurs viandes à 30 euros) pour la première fois de ma vie. Je vais pouvoir aller voir The chaser au cinéma plutôt que de le télécharger .Je peux aussi aller me balader avec ma copine sans avoir le stress des contrôleurs dans le train car j'ai pu payer des billets (violons).  J'ai remarqué que sur ce forum beaucoup ne savent pas ce que signifie, avoir 150 euros pour deux une fois tout payé pour finir le mois et de la frustration qui en résulte.
> 
> Edit: Attention je ne dis pas qu'on peut se permettre de tout voler sous prétexte qu'on manque de moyens. Mais la frustration, les pressions exercées par la société capitaliste, l'asphyxie de la vie de tous les jours, le chômage... Parfois c'est vital de se divertir pour ne pas sombrer. 
> Et à n'importe quel prix.


Alors Shub Labourgeoise ne trouves-tu pas que cela rend tes propos bien fades?

----------


## SAYA

[QUOTE=Storm;2016206]-> 


> ça, ça mérite la prison au fin fond du Texas !


 _snif snif c'est trop dur !_

 ::P:  ::P: Guantanamo C EST FINI !!!!!!!! ::P:  ::P:  ::P: 

Je parle de cette prison dans la baie de Cuba...... parce que je sais qui tu vises en parlant du texas

----------


## Jon207

> Bon, ce serait cool que les mecs qui n'arrêtent pas de citer ce genre d'études utilisent leur cerveau et apprennent à lire au passage. Toutes les études qui prétendent que les personnes qui téléchargent le plus sont également celles qui achètent le plus se basent sur des sondages spontanés, basés sur l'honneteté des personnes interrogées. 
> 
> En clair, le pirate reçoit un coup de téléphone, et une personne lui demande si depuis qu'il télécharge il achète plus ou moins de CD, ceci dans le cadre d'une étude visant à évaluer l'impact du piratage sur le marché du disque. Le pirate, malin, répond évidemment qu'il achète plus depuis qu'il télécharge, en utilisant le même type d'arguments qu'on peut lire sur ce topic. On se retrouve donc avec des études qui prétendent que tout le monde achète trois fois plus, youpi la vie est belle, alors que le marché s'effondre continuellement depuis dix ans.
> 
> 
> Ah oui, j'oubliais : si vous citez des sources, essayez d'en choisir qui soient un minimum objectives. Citer ecrans.fr, site affilié à Libération, dans une discussion sur le piratage, c'est à peu près aussi cohérent que citer jaimelesartistes.fr pour justifier l'Hadopi.


Tu pourrais appliquer ta critique à ta propre affirmation : tu as une source crédible pour affirmer que "le marché s'effondre continuellement depuis dix ans" ? Ou ça vient juste d'études basées sur l'honnêteté des majors ?

----------


## Vander

Sinon moi j'aime bien les gars de The pirate Bay, et j'espere franchement qu'ils vont s'en sortir avec rien du tout.

Juste parce qu'ils font bien c***** les majors et que ça c'est priceless.

Et qu'en plus, a ce que j'ai lu dans cette même rubrique, entre les enqueteurs qui se font embaucher par les majors et le proc' qui decide que non, c'est pas de la corruption, on peut se poser des questions sur l'equité du procés.

----------


## Storm

[QUOTE=SAYA;2016771]


> ->  _snif snif c'est trop dur !_
> 
> Guantanamo C EST FINI !!!!!!!!
> 
> Je parle de cette prison dans la baie de Cuba...... parce que je sais qui tu vises en parlant du texas


Pour être clair, l'appellation "votre honneur", c'est au moins nord-américain, aucunement français/suisse/belge.




> Juste parce qu'ils font bien c***** les majors et que ça c'est priceless.


Ouais, ouais, à bas la société de consommation et le capitalisme !
Un peu trop "kikoolol", ton chose, là !

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Alors Shub Labourgeoise ne trouves-tu pas que cela rend tes propos bien fades?


Ce genre de phrase même pas j'y réponds. A te lire je te croyais plus intelligent que ça, je me suis trompé. 

tyler ce que tu dis est sûrement très vrai, mais j'ai malheureusement autour de moi plus de gens qui téléchargent en masse pour tout avoir que de gens disons mesurés. Et pourtant des gars qui galèrent j'en connais un petit paquet.

----------


## exarkun au boulot

> Ce genre de phrase même pas j'y réponds. A te lire je te croyais plus intelligent que ça, je me suis trompé. 
> 
> tyler ce que tu dis est sûrement très vrai, mais j'ai malheureusement autour de moi plus de gens qui téléchargent en masse pour tout avoir que de gens disons mesurés. Et pourtant des gars qui galèrent j'en connais un petit paquet.


En même temps "télécharger" ne veut pas dire "aurait acheté", ce que ne tiens pas compte les chiffres sur le piratage. Cela dit ceux qui télécharge en masse ne regarde même pas ce qu'ils prennent je trouve ça un peu gâché et sans intêret. De toutes façons TPB compte toujours mettre en place son projet VPN, je le dis et je le répéte je pense que l'on va arriver à une guerrilla numérique entre pro/amateur du cryptage contre le gouvernement avec à la clef plus de lois liberticide.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> En même temps "télécharger" ne veut pas dire "aurait acheté", ce que ne tiens pas compte les chiffres sur le piratage. Cela dit ceux qui télécharge en masse ne regarde même pas ce qu'ils prennent je trouve ça un peu gâché et sans intêret. De toutes façons TPB compte toujours mettre en place son projet VPN, je le dis et je le répéte je pense que l'on va arriver à une guerrilla numérique entre pro/amateur du cryptage contre le gouvernement avec à la clef plus de lois liberticide.


Ca sert à rien de me quoter, je posterai plus sur ce fil. On commence à violemment dévier vers l'éternel cliché de la France d'en bas face à la bourgeoisie sarkoziste, signe qu'on a fait le tour du sujet. Je ne me sens donc plus concerné. C'est marrant de voir à quel point l'intérêt du débat était perdu d'avance dans la mesure où certains restent campés sur leurs positions sans même prendre la peine de lire entièrement ce qui est écrit et de comprendre que dans un sujet aussi vaste, il y a forcément des petites touches variées, du pour et contre... Et là encore je me sens pas concerné.

EDIT: tyler m'a quand même fait un peu repenser la chose même si je ne suis globalement pas d'accord avec lui.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> En même temps "télécharger" ne veut pas dire "aurait acheté", ce que ne tiens pas compte les chiffres sur le piratage.


Ca ne veut pas dire obligatoirement "aurait acheté" mais il me semble qu'il est illusoire de croire que les gens téléchargent uniquement ce qu'ils n'auraient pas acheté.

Les chiffres sur le piratage ne peuvent pas être exacts, puisqu'il est impossible de quantifier une perte sur des intentions probables d'achats, c'est du domaine du fictif. Après on peut se servir de différentes données, mais il me semble impossible d'affirmer quoi que soit avec certitude.

Pour autant, ce n'est pas parceque ce n'est pas quantifiable qu'il n'y a pas de pertes réelles pour certains acteurs de l'industrie.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pour l'industrie peut être.
Pour les artistes ?  :tired:  J'en doute un peu.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Pour l'industrie peut être.
> Pour les artistes ?  J'en doute un peu.


Ben si l'artiste est payé au prorata des ventes, qu'il perçoit donc un pourcentage, ça a inévitablement un effet sur l'argent qu'il obtient.

En plus, je ne vois pas au nom de quoi, on devrait se fouttre des pertes d'un producteur, je pense que tout le monde a le droit de travailler avec les même règles du jeu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tout travail mérite salaire, on est d'accord.
Reste à quantifier le salaire "mérité" et l'abus d'enfournage de pognon dans la poche sur le dos des autres.
Bon ok ça touche toutes entreprises, pas seulement les maisons de productions.

----------


## ERISS

> , je pense que tout le monde a le droit de travailler avec les même règles du jeu.


C'est là où ça déconne grave. Pour qu'on ait les mêmes rêgles du jeu, il faut fonctionner en coopératives.

----------


## CakeRage

> A te lire je te croyais plus intelligent que ça, je me suis trompé.


"intelligent" ? Oui, j'espère sincèrement que l'on ne peut me ranger dans une case aussi étriquée. Je préférais à la rigueur celle de "fou" dans laquelle tu m'avais rangé précédemment : c'est faire preuve de plus de lucidité face à sa condition humaine. Et puis, si tu ne me qualifie pas d'intelligent, c'est simplement parce que nos deux logiques divergent.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> "intelligent" ? Oui, j'espère sincèrement que l'on ne peut me ranger dans une case aussi étriquée. Je préférais à la rigueur celle de "fou" dans laquelle tu m'avais rangé précédemment : c'est faire preuve de plus de lucidité face à sa condition humaine. Et puis, si tu ne me qualifie pas d'intelligent, c'est simplement parce que nos deux logiques divergent.


Non mais attends tu déconnes là? Ta réponse à mes arguments c'est un jeu de mot idiot sur mon pseudo avec une bonne dose de mépris. J'ai bien lu ce qu'a dit tyler et je n'ai jamais nié que certains étaient véritablement obligé de passer par des moyens détournés. C'est toi qui me range dans la case des bourgeois vivant dans leur bulle incapable de savoir ce que nous, le peuple, on endure. Qu'est ce que tu veux que je réponde face à ça sérieux?

----------


## Enoi

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/n...ay-verdict.ars
 une news en Anglais qui analyse le verdict sur la question des "influences"

"Lundi matin, le Parti Pirate compte plus de 30000 membres. C'est la quatrième force politique du pays." via fluctuat

https://pirateweb.net pour s'inscrire sur le site du parti pirate, le site est sécurisé!

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/50...oui-hadopi.htm Premier argumentaire sérieux à mon sens POUR Hadopi, enterre toute l'argumentation des PRO à deux pieds sous terre. Article DEFINITIF, à voir pour clore le débat.

----------


## Wobak

Haha ! je suis un noob !

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

T'enflammes pas, c'est une blague cet argumentaire :




> Il s'agit bien évidemment d'une plaisanterie de la part de l'auteur. Le second degré est donc de mise.

----------


## Septa

Heu Wobak...

C'est un article humoristique hein...

L'ironie passe mal sur le net on dirait.

----------


## Wobak

:Emo:  :retourne apprendre à lire:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

:haha: 



...heureusement que tu l'as lu avant moi. Ca m'évitera une humiliation publique.

----------


## Wobak

> ...heureusement que tu l'as lu avant moi. Ca m'évitera une humiliation publique.


Ouais mais j'ai quand même envie de partager  :^_^:   ::(:   :B):

----------


## kaldanm

> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/50...oui-hadopi.htm Premier argumentaire sérieux à mon sens POUR Hadopi, enterre toute l'argumentation des PRO à deux pieds sous terre. Article DEFINITIF, à voir pour clore le débat.


*



			
				HADOPI évite la ruine des maisons de disque.


*


> Le poumon de la production musicale Française, c'est la maison de disque ! Une maison de disque a un cout de fonctionnement irréductible et irremplaçable. Encore une ou deux années comme cela de pertes sèches, et toutes les habitudes de travail, et la structure même d'une maison de disque devront être repensées, au détriment de l'artiste !
> 
> *Les postes en danger* 
> *L'attachée de presse :* son rôle est de créer le “buzz” autour de l'artiste en envoyant des mails aux blogueurs et au Grand Journal de Canal +. Ce poste n'est pas substituable.
> *Le Directeur Artistique :* son rôle est de manger des sushis et de décider de la pochette de l'album.
> *Le Chef Produit :* son rôle est de dialoguer sur Facebook avec d'autres chefs produits, ainsi que de concevoir (PAO).
> 
> Chaque année, une dizaine de jeunes artistes ne sont pas signés, à cause des pertes sèches causées par le téléchargement.
> Si cela ne vous dit pas grand chose, appliquez cette situation aux cinq dernières années : vous n'auriez surement pas découvert Vincent Delerm, Cali, les BB Brunes ou Julien Doré. Voulez-vous d'une telle situation ? Moi NON !


 ::wub::

----------


## CakeRage

> Non mais attends tu déconnes là? Ta réponse à mes arguments c'est un jeu de mot idiot sur mon pseudo avec une bonne dose de mépris. J'ai bien lu ce qu'a dit tyler et je n'ai jamais nié que certains étaient véritablement obligé de passer par des moyens détournés. C'est toi qui me range dans la case des bourgeois vivant dans leur bulle incapable de savoir ce que nous, le peuple, on endure. Qu'est ce que tu veux que je réponde face à ça sérieux?


Oui, effectivement je déconne! Et alors?! Quand au "mépris" que tu crois avoir déceler, je peux t'assurer n'avoir jamais émis un tel jugement. Nos messages ne sont que de la palabre! Ce n'est vraiment rien de plus (à mes yeux en tout cas). Nan mais sincèrement, t'es veské?

----------


## Storm

> Voici quelques petits “trucs” que j'ai pu comprendre concernant le piratage :
> 
> Si les données sont sur un CD (700 Mo) : c'est un DVDRip (un film) ou un Divx (film porno ou “hot”), là vous giflez car c'est illégal : les films ont été transférées et encodés sur un CD.
> 
> Si les données sont sur un DVD (4,5 Go) ou DVD-R : c'est un DVD, la copie est donc authentique.
> Vous voyez, ce n'est pas si compliqué que ça !


Ahahahah... j'ai ri !
 ::):

----------


## Praehotec

Moi ce que je me demande c'est pourquoi aucune étude n'a été menée sur le lien entre :

- Hausse de la répression du téléchargement (pirate comme on dit)
- Baisse du pouvoir d'achat / Recentralisation des dépenses des ménages
- Hausse des tarifs de la culture
- Baisse du CA des grosses boites qui vendent de la culture.

Y'a vraiment aucun lien entre tout ça ? Genre quand les gens ont plus de sous, la première chose qu'ils sabrent c'est les loisirs ? Comme ils ont plus les sous pour leurs loisirs mais qu'ils veulent quand même en profiter, il se dirigent vers le truc "facile" le téléchargement illégal ?

Enfin je sais pas moi, mais étant ado, j'allais au ciné et je payais 33 francs, c'était cher pour mes moyens. J'suis allé au ciné pour la première fois depuis 2 ans samedi, j'ai payé 7.50 euros en tarif réduit au lieu de 9.90. Y'a pas comme un foutage de gueule là ? C'est ça l'inflation de 3% ?

On parle du prix des cd 2 titres pour rire ? Quand ils sont sortis à l'époque, c'était entre 25 et 30 francs pour un cd, mais bon les cd c'était neuf toussa, ça coutait cher et tout. Quelqu'un peut me dire combien on raque actuellement pour un cd 2 titres ?

Franchement, après on s'étonne que les gens piratent. Quand j'vois le prix des "offres légales", que ce soit en VOD, comme en téléchargement, ça frise le ridicule. 5 euros pour une version dématérialisée d'un film ? On se moque de qui la ? Pareil pour la musique en ligne, c'est tout simplement une honte.

En imageant le problème, si il y a 20 ans les gens étaient prets à dépenser 100 balles pour 1 unité de culture (un bouquin, un cd, peu importe), c'était normal, puisque l'accès à la culture était rare et que les entreprises nous permettaient la diffusion de cette culture. Maitnenant que la diffusion n'est plus un problème en soi, qu'elle est devenu dématérialisée, quasi instantanée, faut il vraiment s'étonner que le client ne soit plus pret a dépenser 100 balles pour 1 unité de culture mais seulement pret à dépenser 10 balles pour 1 unité ? Je ne crois pas non.

La réalité est que le marché a changé, mais que beaucoup refusent de s'adapter. Au dela de la prise de position ou de la condamnation, le piratage des oeuvres culturelles sur internet n'est que la résultante technique d'un profond changement social. Un changement qui s'apelle la "mondialisation". Lutter contre le piratage par la répression, c'est lutter contre notre modèle technologique et économique. Ca va trainer trainer, jusqu'a ce que quelqu'un trouve une alternative qui s'imposera d'elle même. En attendant, il va falloir passer par quelques années où les refractaires au changement essayeront en vain de tirer dans la masse. Ca ne fera que ralentir le changement, mais il arrivera quand même. 
Pirate Bay est un des premier exemple de cette mutation, comme l'a été Napster en son temps. D'autres alternatives vont se proposer et un jour une alternative s'imposera (license globale ? cryptage massif des réseau "pirate" ?). Preuve en est que ce changement est réellement sociologique et dépasse la simple problèmatique du piratage informatique ? L'explosion des partis politiques dits "pirates". 


Après libre à chacun d'adopter la position qui lui convient, me concernant, plus on interdira et punira le piratege, moins j'acheterais. D'ailleurs depuis la loi Dadvsi, c'est 0 piratage, mais aussi 0 cds, 0 dvds.
Mes sous partent dans d'autres loisirs, j'aime pas la sensation de me faire presser comme un citron, et condamné si je crache pas assez de jus.

----------


## exarkun

> Chaque année, une dizaine de jeunes artistes ne sont pas signés, à cause des pertes sèches causées par le téléchargement.
> Si cela ne vous dit pas grand chose, appliquez cette situation aux cinq dernières années : vous n'auriez surement pas découvert Vincent Delerm, Cali, les BB Brunes ou Julien Doré. Voulez-vous d'une telle situation ? Moi NON !


Moi OUI!!!  :;): 

Non sans rire c'est bidon ces argumentaires, ils compare le piratage à une machine commercial, et si on parlait des jeunes artistes qui sont refusé par les maisons de disque et qui n'ont qu'internet pour se produire eux même?

Pour moi d'un côté il y a les riches (les bourgeois, les dirigeants de maisons de disques etc...) et de l'autre les gens modestes et les pauvres, et entre les deux un mur : la loi, c'est comme ça c'est ce qu'on appel la démocratie à ce qu'il parait, moi je crache sur les premiers et leurs malheurs je me torche avec, parce que TPB c'est ça , la lutte entre les corporations et les consommateurs.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Pour moi d'un côté il y a les riches (les bourgeois, les dirigeants de maisons de disques etc...) et de l'autre les gens modestes et les pauvres


7 pages pour arriver à ça... quel beau pays mes amis.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'aurais pu le faire en moins d'une page, mais je ne suis pas en forme  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme871

> 7 pages pour arriver à ça... quel beau pays mes amis.


Rien à voir avec le pays, c'est exarkun qui déconne sec  ::(:

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> J'aurais pu le faire en moins d'une page, mais je ne suis pas en forme


n00b ::P:

----------


## exarkun

Je pense que ceux qui n'ont pas vécu au rmi a cause d'un "accident de la vie" ne peuvent pas comprendre ce que c'est que de vivre en regardant les autres détenir ce qu'ils n'auront jamais au nom de valeurs morales que l'on appel egalité, fraternité et liberté, c'est ce qu'aurait dû etre le p2p un lieu de partage de la culture. Dommage au final, et peut être a cause de l'abus de certains, les murs de la discorde sont peu à peu bâtit pour séparer les uns des autres jusqu'a la prochaine révolution...

----------


## znokiss

> J'aurais pu le faire en moins d'une page, mais je ne suis pas en forme


En forme de quoi ?
 ::XD::  ::XD::  ::XD::  ::XD::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Je pense que ceux qui n'ont pas vécu au rmi a cause d'un "accident de la vie" ne peuvent pas comprendre ce que c'est que de vivre en regardant les autres détenir ce qu'ils n'auront jamais au nom de valeurs morales que l'on appel egalité, fraternité et liberté, c'est ce qu'aurait dû etre le p2p un lieu de partage de la culture. Dommage au final, et peut être a cause de l'abus de certains, les murs de la discorde sont peu à peu bâtit pour séparer les uns des autres jusqu'a la prochaine révolution...


Tiens, tu fais du Sarkozisme maintenant ?

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Je pense que ceux qui n'ont pas vécu au rmi a cause d'un "accident de la vie" ne peuvent pas comprendre ce que c'est que de vivre en regardant les autres détenir ce qu'ils n'auront jamais au nom de valeurs morales que l'on appel egalité, fraternité et liberté, c'est ce qu'aurait dû etre le p2p un lieu de partage de la culture. Dommage au final, et peut être a cause de l'abus de certains, les murs de la discorde sont peu à peu bâtit pour séparer les uns des autres jusqu'a la prochaine révolution...


Tu ne penses pas que c'est toi qui bâtit justement les murs dont tu parles? Vouloir à tout prix se désolidarisé de ceux qui ont une vie, disons, plus facile que la tienne sur certains plans. Le genre de phrase que tu nous sors depuis le début de topic ne sont vraiment pas des appels à l'égalité et la fraternité puisqu'on en vient à parler de choses un peu plus profondes qu'un simple procès. Des opinions aussi arrêtées que les tiennes qui ne laissent même pas la place à un petit doute comme quoi celui d'en face ne dit pas que de la merde à chaque phrase sont à l'opposé des notions de partage qui t'ont l'air si chères.

----------


## Enoi

> ..... qui ne laissent même pas la place à un petit doute comme quoi celui d'en face ne dit pas que de la merde à chaque phrase sont à l'opposé des notions de partage qui t'ont l'air si chères.


 Y a un coté donneur de leçon la dedans.
    Le malaise c'est que l'on nous demande de plus en plus de respecter des lois qui ne vont pas vers l'intérêt collectif mais l'intérêt de certains. On peut distribuer un truc essentiel pour tous à des coûts extrêmement faible...

     Bon dieu mais quel rêve de disposer de tous ça, la plus grande bibliothèque du monde dans ta chambre. C'est un rêve qui donne le vertige tellement c'est bien.
     A réserver aux riches? Il y a d'autres moyens de faire, d'autres façon de financer.
   Pirate Bay c'est pour moi plus une solution qu'un problème.
     Marre de voir toujours les mêmes se draper de principes vertueux, tout à leur suffisance, chanter les louanges du respect des lois. Y a des lois injustes ils faut les dénoncer.

----------


## CakeRage

> Pour moi d'un côté il y a les riches (les bourgeois, les dirigeants de maisons de disques etc...) et de l'autre les gens modestes et les pauvres, et entre les deux un mur : la loi


Hmm... Tu penses sincèrement que le monde est aussi manichéen?

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Y a un coté donneur de leçon la dedans.
>     Le malaise c'est que l'on nous demande de plus en plus de respecter des lois qui ne vont pas vers l'intérêt collectif mais l'intérêt de certains. On peut distribuer un truc essentiel pour tous à des coûts extrêmement faible...


Je parlais plus de respect de l'autre, pas vraiment des lois.




> Bon dieu mais quel rêve de disposer de tous ça, la plus grande bibliothèque du monde dans ta chambre. C'est un rêve qui donne le vertige tellement c'est bien.
>      A réserver aux riches? Il y a d'autres moyens de faire, d'autres façon de financer.


Evidemment quel rêve! C'est enivrant et je ressens un peu ça en me balladant sur Deezer, je me dis: toute la musique à porter de clic. Le problème est que cette magnifique bibliothèque que tu décris ne sera jamais gratuite. Pour l'instant on la remplie avec des oeuvres déjà payées mais imagine aucun fric n'est injecté pour la culture (mets de côté l'opposition major/indé/riches/pauvres...), ta bibliothèque elle stagnera, y aura rien de nouveau et tout le monde sera perdant. En cela Pirate Bay ne présente pas une solution. La licence globale c'est déjà beaucoup mieux. Tu l'as dit toi-même: il y a d'autres moyens de FINANCER. On l'aime pas ce mot hein, je sais bien. Pourtant il est indissociable de notre culture.




> Marre de voir toujours les mêmes se draper de principes vertueux, tout à leur suffisance, chanter les louanges du respect des lois. Y a des lois injustes ils faut les dénoncer.


En ce qui me concerne je n'ai que très peu mis en avant le côté purement juridique de mes opinions. J'obéis surtout à mes principes et à mon raisonnement. Comme tu dis il y a des lois injustes et je crois qu'on est beaucoup ici à s'accorder sur les problèmes que posent un projet comme HADOPI, magniquement mis en avant (les problèmes) par un des textes très drôle postés plus haut.

----------


## Storm

Parlez de droit, et ça dévie sur la lutte des classes sociales anéanties par le capitalisme, la complexitude de l'existentialisatude et le prix du kilo de moule...

Dernier post ici, aucun intérêt de poursuivre.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Dernier post ici, aucun intérêt de poursuivre.


En même temps tu n'as posté strictement aucun message qui ait participé au débat, fusse t'il sur le droit, le prix du kilo de moule ou sur le taux de bobos prétentieux qui se sont noyés dans le lac léman.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Parlez de droit, et ça dévie sur la lutte des classes sociales anéanties par le capitalisme, la complexitude de l'existentialisatude et le prix du kilo de moule...
> 
> Dernier post ici, aucun intérêt de poursuivre.


Oui, c'est vrai que ça dévie, mais c'est pas tant ça qui me gêne que le fait que, lorsque ça dévie, on en revient toujours aux 2 pauvres idées qui tournent en rond: les lois injustes faut les dénoncer, la révolution blablabla. Pourtant, ce sont des thèmes extrêmement complexes. Je dis ça pour la plupart de ceux qui postent avec vigueur, pour des gars passionnés par le sujet, vous ne m'avez pas l'air très documenté. 

Alors, pour une fois, laissez-moi vous conseiller qq lectures pour ceux que ça passionne et qui voudraient _vraiment_ se documenter et réfléchir sur ces sujets.

Tout d'abord, je vous conseillerais la lecture de deux auteurs placés à des endroits opposés de l'échiquier politique. 

L'oeuvre de Friedrich von Hayek et plus particulièrement "droit, législation et liberté" qui offre une vision du droit et de la justice sociale passionnante. Cet homme, un ancien juif autrichien exilé en Angleterre et aux USA pendant la guerre pour des raisons qui vous paraîtront évidentes, est classifié comme "libéral" au sens français du terme (parce que bon, libéral aux US, c'est être à gauche en fait). Mais attention, il n'a rien à voir avec la droite, comme on l'entend en France non plus. C'est un libertarien à la limite...Bref, lisez-le pour vous faire une certaine idée de la conception du droit, du juste et de l'injuste. 

De l'autre côté de l'échiquier, je vous conseille également la littérature de John Rawls, qui est lui un liberal au sens américain, donc de gauche, même si c'est très différent de la gauche française. Sa "Théorie de la justice" (titre de son livre le plus fameux) est tout aussi passionnante, et très différente de Hayek évidemment. 

Enfin, pourquoi pas jeter un oeil à Flexible Droit de Jean Carbonnier. C'est plus de la sociologie du droit, c'est beaucoup plus neutre politiquement, mais ça vaut vraiment l'étude. 

Ces livres sont lisibles par des non juristes (je les ai étudiés intensément pour ma thèse, donc, je me trompe peut être sur leur facilité de lecture, mais je ne le pense pas). C'est écrit simplement (surtout Hayek et Carbonnier) et ça vous éclairera sur ces questions de lois justes, injustes, de révolution etc...

Et si vous voulez en parler après, je suis même chaud pour créer un topic spécifique à ce sujet, car j'aurais bien d'autres livres à conseiller, plus pointus, à ceux qui ont franchi ce premier cap. Ou à discuter avec vous simplement de vos réactions à leur lecture.

Pour les autres, ceux qui ne feront pas l'effort, peut être serait-il plus sage de ne pas trop émettre d'avis. Vous n'accorderiez guère de valeur à l'avis d'un médecin sur la solidité d'un pont, car il n'a pas vraiment de connaissance sur ce sujet. Demandez-vous pourquoi votre avis sur la solidité de notre société et de ses lois serait plus intéressant alors que vous n'avez aucune réelle connaissance sur ces sujets.

----------


## SAYA

> Et si vous voulez en parler après, je suis même chaud pour créer un topic spécifique à ce sujet, car j'aurais bien d'autres livres à conseiller, plus pointus, à ceux qui ont franchi ce premier cap. Ou à discuter avec vous simplement de vos réactions à leur lecture.


Perso ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii je suis partante : ce sera génial ce topic : bravo pour l'idée ::wub::  mais faut nous laisser le temps de lire ces trois premiers livres ::rolleyes::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

On n'est pas pressé  ::):

----------


## znokiss

> Dernier post ici, aucun intérêt de poursuivre.


Tant mieux ou tant pis. Moi, je me régale depuis le début.



> Evidemment quel rêve! C'est enivrant et je ressens un peu ça en me balladant sur Deezer...
> mais imagine aucun fric n'est injecté pour la culture (mets de côté l'opposition major/indé/riches/pauvres...), ta bibliothèque elle stagnera, y aura rien de nouveau et tout le monde sera perdant. 
> 
> En cela Pirate Bay ne présente pas une solution. La licence globale c'est déjà beaucoup mieux. Tu l'as dit toi-même: il y a d'autres moyens de FINANCER. On l'aime pas ce mot hein, je sais bien. Pourtant il est indissociable de notre culture.


Je suis bien d'accord, pour le coup, et même si ça ferait râler un paquet de gens, j'imagine très bien une genre de participation à la culture dans tout abonnement internet (un peu comme la taxe sur les supports vierges et disques durs...)
Ca permettrait un revenu régulier et péréen. Le problème évident se pose alors lors de la redistribution de cet argent : est-ce que mon voisin avec son groupe indépendant doit gagner pareil que Johnny ?
Bon, après, si on imagine reverser un truc aux artistes en fonction de combien ils sont "utilisés" (= lus, écoutés ou regardés) sur la toile, ça pourrait fonctionner. Mais cela implique, à nouveau, de fliquer tout le monde...  ::|:

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

La licence globale, c'est très compliqué à mettre en place.

D'une part, on ne peut pas demander à tout le monde de la payer, car tout le monde n'utilise pas internet ou n'a pas envie de télécharger du contenu sur celui ci, préférant au dématerialisé le classique CD/DVD.

Il y aussi les gens qui ne peuvent pas se permettre d'ajouter 30 ou 40 € / mois à leur facture internet et qui préférent (et j'en suis) ne pas télécharger et pouvoir se payer internet.

Et si tout le monde ne paye pas, alors le risque de piratage illégal n'est pas résolut... sauf si bien entendu vous acceptez d'avoir un mouchard sur votre PC ce dont je doutes.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pour la 257ème fois, le but n'est pas d'éradiquer le piratage, c'est impossible: t'auras toujours des hors-la-loi. C'est comme espérer un monde sans voleurs/criminels...
Par contre on peut le réduire en proposant des idées alternatives au schéma de vente traditionnelle qui serait viables pour un public plus large sans léser les artistes. La licence globale est une idée qui mérite d'être étudiée.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Pour la 257ème fois, le but n'est pas d'éradiquer le piratage, c'est impossible: t'auras toujours des hors-la-loi.
> C'est comme espérer un monde sans voleurs/criminels...
> Par contre on peut le réduire en proposant des idées alternatives au schéma de vente traditionnelle qui serait viables pour un public plus large sans léser les artistes. La licence globale est une idée qui mérite d'être étudiée.


Mais je pense qu'elle est étudiée, et je ne dis pas qu'elle ne doit pas l'être, je dis que pour moi, c'est très compliqué à mettre en place. 

Trouvez moi une solution *applicable* de licence globale qui ne pénalise pas injustement les internautes préférant le support matériel, respectant les droits de chaque acteurs du marché et je serais d'accord avec vous.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> La licence globale, c'est très compliqué à mettre en place.
> 
> D'une part, on ne peut pas demander à tout le monde de la payer, car tout le monde n'utilise pas internet ou n'a pas envie de télécharger du contenu sur celui ci, préférant au dématerialisé le classique CD/DVD.
> 
> Il y aussi les gens qui ne peuvent pas se permettre d'ajouter 30 ou 40 € / mois à leur facture internet et qui préférent (et j'en suis) ne pas télécharger et pouvoir se payer internet.
> 
> Et si tout le monde ne paye pas, alors le risque de piratage illégal n'est pas résolut... sauf si bien entendu vous acceptez d'avoir un mouchard sur votre PC ce dont je doutes.


Depuis des années tu payes une taxe sur tous les supports de stockage vierge que tu achètes pour indemniser les ayant-droits des copies privées d'œuvres de l'esprit, qu'en réalité tu les copies ou pas.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Depuis des années tu payes une taxe sur tous les supports de stockage vierge que tu achètes pour indemniser les ayant-droits des copies privées d'œuvres de l'esprit, qu'en réalité tu les copies ou pas.


Ben je n'achète pas de supports vierges (sauf si les DD sont compris dedans), mais dans tous les cas, je suis d'accord ce n'est pas juste car ça pénalise ceux qui en font un usage légale.

Raison de plus de ne pas pénaliser d'avantage ceux qui ne bénéficient pas de ces téléchargements (par volonté ou non) au profit des pirates.

----------


## Praehotec

> Mais je pense qu'elle est étudiée, et je ne dis pas qu'elle ne doit pas l'être, je dis que pour moi, c'est très compliqué à mettre en place. 
> 
> Trouvez moi une solution *applicable* de licence globale qui ne pénalise pas injustement les internautes préférant le support matériel, respectant les droits de chaque acteurs du marché et je serais d'accord avec vous.


C'est sur que c'est plus compliqué que de vendre une chanson à 3 euro, blindé de Drm, sur plate-formes informatiques qui donnent des boutons à n'importe quel développeur digne de ce nom. 

La licence globale, qu'on le veuille ou non, est déjà en place. Internet globalise la culture dans son ensemble et tant qu'internet sera ce qu'il est, l'accès à la culture restera instantané, dématérialisé et ... facile d'accès. The Pirate Bay la propose d'ailleurs, moyennant 5 euros/mois...

M'est avis qu'avant que les échanges culturels ne deviennent intégralement cryptés et que les internautes un tant soit peu éclairés (et y'en aura de plus en plus, il suffit de voir le nombre de "gens qui y connaissent que dalle" qui savent utiliser Kazza/Emule/Bittorrent...) se bardent d'outils grâce auxquels ils passeront à travers les mailles des filets répressifs qu'on mettra en place, il faudrait réfléchir sérieusement à un moyen de gagner des sous quand même.

C'est la solution proposée par la "licence globale". Alors oui, ce ne sera pas trop facile à mettre en place, oui le prix pour l'utilisateur final sera vraiment peu élevé. Mais le nombre de gens qui la paieront sera important. 
Et entre "gagner moins" et "gagner rien (en dépensant un max dans des solutions anti-piratages qui ne marchent pas)", je pense que certains feront le choix très vite.

----------


## Septa

> Ben je n'achète pas de supports vierges (sauf si les DD sont compris dedans), mais dans tous les cas, je suis d'accord ce n'est pas juste car ça pénalise ceux qui en font un usage légale.


Ce qui est aussi intéressant à noter c'est que les sous de la taxe sur la copie privé la sacem et son équivalent en ce qui concerne le cinéma n'ont pas de problème pour les redistribuer.

Donc bon ils pourraient en faire autant pour la licence globale qui ne serait pas si compliqué à mettre en place du coup.

Personnellement je reste persuadé que la meilleur idée pour considérer les besoins des artistes et le respect des libertés individuelles des internautes est celle de Richard Stallman .

Son système de mécénat global est quand même assez bien pensé.

Ouais ce serait injuste pour qui ne pirate pas... Mais parti comme c'est Hadopi va couter des sous qui sortiront de manière direct ou indirecte de la poche du contribuable ou de l'internaute de toute manière. Qu'il soit pirate ou pas. Donc bon... Là au moins on aurait un vrai contrôle de où vont nos sous...

Mais ça reste utopique... Ça ne passerait jamais comme idée malheureusement.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Mais ça reste utopique... Ça ne passerait jamais comme idée malheureusement.


Ben franchement, heureusement.




> Chaque internaute doit payer une contribution fixe périodique à son fournisseur d'accès internet, pour financer les œuvres


Déjà c'est injuste vis à vis du consomateur ne souhaitant pas télécharger de contenu dématérialisé. 

Ensuite c'est injuste vis à vis des acteurs du marché matérialisé puisque ça encourage la consommation de dématérialisé (je paye donc je dois en profiter).

Enfin, je crois que le contenu matérialisé permet d'avoir plus d'emplois que le dématérialisé, puisqu'il fait appel à toute une chaine allant de la production du support, l'imprimerie, la livraison dans les chaines de distribution, la mise en rayon et la vente par un personnel humain, voir la livraison à domicile.

On peut admettre que c'est plus écologique, mais je crois que ce serait socialement inintéressant voir catastrophique pour tout le monde.

Donc vraiment, non, je ne vois pas ça comme une bonne idée.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Enfin, je crois que le contenu matérialisé permet d'avoir plus d'emplois que le dématérialisé, puisqu'il fait appel à toute une chaine allant de la production du suppot, l'imprimerie, la livraison dans les chaines de distribution, la mise en rayon et la vente par un personnel humain, voir la livraison à domicile.
> .


Ouai, d'ailleurs on devrait réouvrir les mines de charbon, ça fait de l'emploi cay le bien.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Ouai, d'ailleurs on devrait réouvrir les mines de charbon, ça fait de l'emploi cay le bien.


Y a une réalité sociale, je n'y peux rien.

----------


## Praehotec

> Donc vraiment, non, je ne vois pas ça comme une bonne idée.


Non mais la question c'est pas la "bonne idée" ou la "mauvaise idée".

Propose une seule solution qui va permettre, à l'échelle mondiale, de lutter efficacement contre la libre diffusion de la culture sur le web.

Excepté un système de licence globale, il n'y en a pas.

Parce que tant que la différence entre "télécharger illégalement" et "télécharger légalement" te coute autant que de remplir ton frigo, faut pas rêver, ou alors être complètement déconnecté de la réalité du monde pour croire que les gens vont télécharger légalement.

----------


## Septa

Bof...
Les études canadienne ou la holandaise montraitque le piratage crée plus d'emplois qu'il n'en détruit.
Oui c'est juste des études ont en trouve d'autres qui diront le contraire mais du coup l'impact sur le marché de l'emploi me semble beaucoup plus complexe à évaluer que dire la numérisation tue l'emploi.
De nos jours vaux mieux bosser dans l'info que dans l'imprimerie ce qui semble assez logique. Oui il va y avoir moins d'emploi dans certains domaines... C'est triste individuellement si on ne propose pas de reconversion, mais bon c'est normal. Le problème me semble surtout être dans le manque de reconversion et d'encadrement des gars bossant dans des secteurs n'ayant plus la cote. 
Il y a eu vachement moins besoin des moines copistes quand on est passer à l'imprimerie. ::P: 

Aller dans l'autre sens ça revient à aller dans le sens de ce parti politique indien qui demande la suppression des ordinateurs parce qu'ils bouffent des emplois. ( je caricature à peine )

Le numérique ça permet aussi à des petites structures de s'en sortir plus facilement. Ouais il y aurait de la casse le temps que les choses se restructurent mais je ne suis pas sur qu'a terme on aboutisse à une situation pire que l'actuelle.

Sans compter que permettrait aux artistes de se passer plus facilement des majors ce qui pour moi est un point très intéressant... Ça favoriserait surement le développement d'une offre culturelle plus variés.  


Et crotte quoi. Tu crois vraiment que les coûts d'Hadopi ne vont pas nous retomber dessus de toute manière ?
Que ce soit via une augmentation du prix des abonnements, ou via des taxes supplémentaire on va se faire entuber... 
Je préfère avoir un contrôle sur qui me pénètre moi.

----------


## Anonyme871

Il suffit de relire Sauvy pour savoir que l'argument ne tiens pas de toute façon  ::(:

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Non mais la question c'est pas la "bonne idée" ou la "mauvaise idée".
> 
> Propose une seule solution qui va permettre, à l'échelle mondiale, de lutter efficacement contre la libre diffusion de la culture sur le web.
> 
> Excepté un système de licence globale, il n'y en a pas.


Je pense que tu voulais dire promouvoir  ::): 

J'ai donné mon opinion sur la licence globale tel qu'on nous la présente actuellement, je ne vais pas redire que je suis contre pour blablabla, mes raisons sont déjà marquées au dessus.




> Parce que tant que la différence entre "télécharger illégalement" et "télécharger légalement" te coute autant que de remplir ton frigo, faut pas rêver, ou alors être complètement déconnecté de la réalité du monde pour croire que les gens vont télécharger légalement.


Je vais être cynique, mais pour faire respecter les lois, faut *aussi* menacer et punir ceux qui ne les respectent pas. 

Le problème à l'heure actuelle c'est qu'on peut télécharger sans être inquiété, donc il faut résoudre ce problème et les gens rentreront d'eux même dans les rangs.

----------


## Praehotec

> Je pense que tu voulais dire promouvoir 
>  Je vais être cynique, mais pour faire respecter les lois, faut *aussi* menacer et punir ceux qui ne les respectent pas. 
> 
> Le problème à l'heure actuelle c'est qu'on peut télécharger sans être inquiété, donc il faut résoudre ce problème et les gens rentreront d'eux même dans les rangs.


Moi j'aime bien ceux qui croient que tout se résout grâce à la répression.
Pourtant... il suffit de lire quelques livres d'histoire pour comprendre que le "tout répressif" ça n'a jamais marché sur la durée.
Parce que le marché t'échappe, tu tapes dessus ? C'est exactement ce qu'essayent de faire certains dinosaures, et ce depuis Napster.

La situation s'est améliorée depuis Napster ? Y'a moins de "pirates" ? Non.


Plus longtemps l'industrie culturelle attendra avant de revoir en profondeur sa manière de vendre, plus dure sera la chute. Plus les internautes s'habitueront à télécharger illégalement et à mettre en place des parades informatiques pour éviter de se choper par des dispositifs stupides, moins ils seront enclins à retourner dans la légalité.

Faut arrêter de croire que ce débat ne concerne que la "répression du piratage informatique". La société est devant un changement social majeur de la manière de consommer la culture, qui est du à l'arrivée d'internet et de l'informatique en général. Le piratage et la libre diffusion des oeuvres culturelles n'est qu'une conséquence de se changement. Alors on fait quoi ? On supprime tout les supports informatiques, on retourne aux disquettes ? Techniquement, on a strictement aucun moyen de lutter contre un phénomène comme celui là. C'est simplement impossible, ça revient à essayer de vider la mer avec un gobelet.

Ce qui moi m'emmerde, c'est de savoir que mes impôts vont servir à financer ce genre de procédé liberticide et vain, alors que ce fric là, il pourrait aller directement dans la poche des artistes...

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Bof...
> Et crotte quoi. Tu crois vraiment que les coûts d'Hadopi ne vont pas nous retomber dessus de toute manière ?
> Que ce soit via une augmentation du prix des abonnements, ou via des taxes supplémentaire on va se faire entuber... 
> Je préfère avoir un contrôle sur qui me pénètre moi.


Hadopi aura un coût, mais rien de comparable avec une licence globale et si il faut ça pour faire respecter la loi sur le téléchargement, ben il faut le faire.

----------


## Anonyme871

Après les mines de Charbon, on va réinstituer la gabelle  ::O:

----------


## Wobak

> Je pense que tu voulais dire promouvoir 
> 
> J'ai donné mon opinion sur la licence globale tel qu'on nous la présente actuellement, je ne vais pas redire que je suis contre pour blablabla, mes raisons sont déjà marquées au dessus.
> 
> 
> 
> Je vais être cynique, mais pour faire respecter les lois, faut *aussi* menacer et punir ceux qui ne les respectent pas. 
> 
> Le problème à l'heure actuelle c'est qu'on peut télécharger sans être inquiété, donc il faut résoudre ce problème et les gens rentreront d'eux même dans les rangs.


Pour rejoindre un peu tout le monde, il faut coupler les deux.

Tu peux pas te contenter de dire "fais pas ça c'est pas bien" sans proposerr d'offre légale de qualité équivalente ou presque, en espérant que les gens vont devenir des gens bien à partir du moment où tu le leur as dit.

Comme dans tous les systèmes y'a des injustices, sauf qu'HADOPI en présente plus que la license globale. Enfin faut bien comprendre que ces 2 systèmes ne sont pas en opposition, mais en complément à mes yeux, et qu'il est révoltant de présenter HADOPI en l'état sans proposer autre chose.

"Ah vous volez les majors bande de vilains on va vous punir parce que si vous pouvez plus télécharger vous serez obligés d'acheter"
"Hey mais attends, ça existe pas en offre légale ça ? ah mais ça non plus ... bon bah je retourne DL, tant pis pour HADOPI"

Tu veux parier que ça se passera comme ça si HADOPI passe ?

----------


## Septa

> Hadopi aura un coût, mais rien de comparable avec une licence globale et si il faut ça pour faire respecter la loi sur le téléchargement, ben il faut le faire.


Ça te semble plus juste de payer pour un système répressif, potentiellement liberticide, qui s'annonce déjà inefficace et qui contient une grosse dose de floue et des trucs qui n'ont rien à voir avec le piratage (genre toute les amendements sur les journalistes qui vont bien faire chier les gars qui bosse dans la presse ), que de payer pour soutenir les créateurs directement ? ::O: 

Sans compter que vu la lourdeur d'Hadopi elle est bien parti pour couter beaucoup plus qu'une licence globale bien pensée.

----------


## Praehotec

> Hadopi aura un coût, mais rien de comparable avec une licence globale et si il faut ça pour faire respecter la loi sur le téléchargement, ben il faut le faire.


Mais comment tu peux dire ça ?

Pour t'avoir vu suivre le débat (et d'ailleurs être un de ceux qui l'animait le plus) sur le topic d'Hadopi, je pense que tu a du comprendre, par les multiples démonstrations que l'application sur le terrain d'Hadopi est strictement impossible. Ce texte a 10 ans de retard sur les technologies informatiques.

Ce que t'es en train de m'expliquer, c'est que pour lutter contre la diffusion de fichiers sur internet il faut filtrer massivement internet ?
Parce que c'est bien de ça dont on parle, pour contrôler les flux "pirates sur internet", on a 2 solutions :
- soit on se débrouille pour limiter l'intérêt du piratage, en offrant des offres légales peu couteuses et pratiques d'usage, en gros, on conccurence le piratage
- soit on filtre massivement toutes les informations qui passent sur les réseaux.

C'est strictement impossible de tout filtrer, je comprends même pas comment certains peuvent avoir l'illusion que cela puisse être une solution.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Moi j'aime bien ceux qui croient que tout se résout grâce à la répression.
> Pourtant... il suffit de lire quelques livres d'histoire pour comprendre que le "tout répressif" ça n'a jamais marché sur la durée...


Je lis presque que ça en ce moment des livres d'Histoire  ::): 

Jsuis désolé mais c'est comme ça, faut des lois et des gens pour les faire respecter. C'est pas quelquechose de nouveau et c'est comme ça depuis des millénaires.




> "Ah vous volez les majors bande de vilains on va vous punir parce que si vous pouvez plus télécharger vous serez obligés d'acheter"
> "Hey mais attends, ça existe pas en offre légale ça ? ah mais ça non plus ... bon bah je retourne DL, tant pis pour HADOPI"
> 
> Tu veux parier que ça se passera comme ça si HADOPI passe ?


Si Hadopi passe et que tu télécharges illégalement t'auras le droit à un courrier, suivi d'un autre pour enfin aboutir à la fermeture de ton accès au web.

Peut être que certains trouveront une parade, mais le temps qu'ils trouvent, la loi sera rétablie, et si cette parade se généralise de nouveau, il faudra refaire une loi, avec une autre solution etc...

----------


## Praehotec

> Peut être que certains trouveront une parade, mais le temps qu'ils trouvent, la loi sera rétablie, et si cette parade se généralise de nouveau, il faudra refaire une loi, avec une autre solution etc...


Attends, dis moi avant que je continue à m'échiner à t'expliquer un truc...
Ton niveau en informatique, il dépasse celui d'Albanel hein ? Tu sais faire plus que cliclic sur google et cliclic sur le dernier jeu à la mode ?

Parce que la d'un coup, tu me fais douter. ::o: 

Nan parce que Hadopi, c'est un coup d'épée dans l'eau, de la poudre aux yeux made in Frenchies. D'ailleurs, c'est un poil nombriliste de croire que le piratage en france, c'est THE gros manque à gagner pour les majors hein... Au niveau mondial, sauf à proposer des offres légales qui sont réellement abordables, je vois même pas comment on peut espérer ralentir le piratage de la culture sur le net.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> C'est strictement impossible de tout filtrer, je comprends même pas comment certains peuvent avoir l'illusion que cela puisse être une solution.


Ben si c'est impossible, la loi ne doit pas vous déranger puisqu'elle ne sera pas applicable.

La licence Globale, je n'y crois pas. Vous vous ne croyez pas en Hadopi, bien.

Je pense qu'on peut en parler pendant des heures, je n'adhère pas à vos arguments et vous n'adhérez pas aux miens, c'est tout.

----------


## BoZo

> Si Hadopi passe et que tu télécharges illégalement t'auras le droit à un courrier, suivi d'un autre pour enfin aboutir à la fermeture de ton accès au web.
> 
> Peut être que certains trouveront une parade, mais le temps qu'ils trouvent, la loi sera rétablie, et si cette parade se généralise de nouveau, il faudra refaire une loi, avec une autre solution etc...


Je suis en résidence universitaire la semaine pour mon stage. On doit être une cinquantaine sur la connexion internet. 
La loi elle s'applique comment dans ce cas? Ca m'intéresse. 
Enfin c'est pas grave un simple proxy suffira à contourner une loi à 70miyons.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Attends, dis moi avant que je continue à m'échiner à t'expliquer un truc...
> Ton niveau en informatique, il dépasse celui d'Albanel hein ? Tu sais faire plus que cliclic sur google et cliclic sur le dernier jeu à la mode ?
> 
> Parce que la d'un coup, tu me fais douter.


Ouah vises la frime du mec, excuses moi, je ne savais pas que tous ceux qui donnent leur avis sont des spécialistes de l'informatique.

----------


## BoZo

> Ouah vises la frime du mec, excuses moi, je ne savais pas que tous ceux qui donnent leur avis sont des spécialistes de l'informatique.


Un peu comme ceux qui font la loi.
Merde attends parler d'un sujet en le connaissant un minimum, ça craint !

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Je suis en résidence universitaire la semaine pour mon stage. On doit être une cinquantaine sur la connexion internet. 
> La loi elle s'applique comment dans ce cas? Ca m'intéresse. 
> Enfin c'est pas grave un simple proxy suffira à contourner une loi à 70miyons.


Soit ils ont une dérogative avec par exemple la suppression des accès aux plateforme de stockage (USB, lecteurs etc...).

Soit ils suppriment l'accès à Internet.

Maintenant je ne connais pas tout le texte et toutes ses modalités, tu peux aussi te renseigner, jsuis pas porte parole du gouvernement.

---------- Post added at 11h04 ---------- Previous post was at 11h03 ----------




> Un peu comme ceux qui font la loi.
> Merde attends parler d'un sujet en le connaissant un minimum, ça craint !


Ben écoutes, prouves que ceux qui ont écrit la loi n'étaient pas qualifié et après on en reparle.

----------


## Praehotec

> Ben si c'est impossible, la loi ne doit pas vous déranger puisqu'elle ne sera pas applicable.
> 
> La licence Globale, je n'y crois pas. Vous vous ne croyez pas en Hadopi, bien.
> 
> Je pense qu'on peut en parler pendant des heures, je n'adhère pas à vos arguments et vous n'adhérez pas aux miens, c'est tout.


De 1 : j'en ai rien a cogner de Hadopi, puisque je ne suis pas concerné par le téléchargement illégal. Tout comme je ne suis pas concerné par les ventes de disques et dvds, vu que ça doit faire 5 ans que je n'achète plus rien, justement à cause des tarifs prohibitifs et de l'ambiance de répression qui règne (d'ailleurs, c'est dommage, étant jeune et pirate, j'achetais plein d'albums, 'fin bon c'est un autre débat).

De 2 : Je ne parle pas de Hadopi ici. Hadopi c'est notre truc franco/Frenchies, notre super mesure Made in Sarko pour faire croire que on va faire, mais en fait on fait quand même pas. 


J'essaye simplement d'expliquer qu'au niveau mondial, internet et l'informatique à entrainé une grande révolution culturelle et qu'il va absolument falloir revoir notre modèle de vente de la culture. 
Et parce que il est strictement impossible filtrer et fliquer intégralement internet il va falloir trouver une autre solution. Alors oui, il faut des lois pour sanctionner le téléchargement d'œuvres illégales, mais il faut aussi revoir sérieusement un modèle économique, parce que plus on tarde, plus la chute va être dure.

The Pirate Bay est le premier exemple de cette révolution en marche. En proposant l'accès libre, ils se font dezingués, normal. Le problème est que en l'absence de solution légale comparable, la sanction n'aura apporté qu'une chose : la même chose, cryptée, pour un prix dérisoire qui n'arrivera jamais dans la poche des artistes.

Alors on attends quoi ? Que des solutions de transferts cryptés anonymes ET gratuites voient le jour partout ? Ça risque d'être vraiment trop tard ce jour là...




> Ouah vises la frime du mec, excuses moi, je ne savais pas que tous ceux qui donnent leur avis sont des spécialistes de l'informatique.


Ahem, savoir à quel public on s'adresse c'est de la frime ? 

Une chose est sure, dans notre gouvernement, c'est des tocards, ça s'est certain. D'ailleurs, j'ai même de la peine pour la pauvre Albanel qu'on envoie au casse-pipe avec un bagage informatique si maigre. Ils auraient au moins pu avoir la décence de lui fournir des conseillers qui la brief un minimum.

Avant de soutenir mordicus qu'un texte est supra utile bidule machin, faudrait se documenter un peu sur le sujet, pour se rendre compte de la réalité de ce que sont les réseaux informatiques. Relever une Ip comme preuve indubitable d'un téléchargement illégal... c'est... comme si je te disais : J'ai vu une clio rouge griller un feu, tu as une clio rouge, tu as grillé un feu.

----------


## BoZo

> Ben écoutes, prouves que ceux qui ont écrit la loi n'étaient pas qualifié et après on en reparle.


Ceux qui l'ont défendu, Albanel et Riester, je peux te dire sans m'avancer qu'ils y connaissent rien du tout. Mais bon tu vas me trouver une excuse.

---------- Post added at 11h07 ---------- Previous post was at 11h07 ----------




> Soit ils ont une dérogative avec par exemple la suppression des accès aux plateforme de stockage (USB, lecteurs etc...).
> 
> Soit ils suppriment l'accès à Internet.
> 
> Maintenant je ne connais pas tout le texte et toutes ses modalités, tu peux aussi te renseigner, jsuis pas porte parole du gouvernement.


Pas con ça. Supprimons internet. Belle solution.

----------


## mescalin

> lutter efficacement contre la libre diffusion de la culture sur le web


Bah je pense que le fond du problème est là : L'accession à la culture est-il un privilège réservé à ceux qui ont de quoi se la payer ?

Perso, je pense que la solidarité culturelle doit également être mise en avant. Regardons les choses au niveau mondial, cette large diffusion de contenus gratuit a quand même permis l'émergence d'une culture cinématographique et musicale dans des pays qui  n'avaient auparavant absolument pas accès à ce type de média. Doit-on les pénaliser pour s'être cultivé ?

Je pense que le modèle d'échange et de diffusion d'oeuvre est déjà en place, qu'il serait très difficile de l'abolir de la toile et très couteux d'en restreindre le fonctionnement, alors pourquoi ne cherche-t-on pas tout simplement à s'adapter plutôt que de jouer les réacs effarouchés ?

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Ceux qui l'ont défendu, Albanel et Riester, je peux te dire sans m'avancer qu'ils y connaissent rien du tout. Mais bon tu vas me trouver une excuse.


Oh ouais bravo l'argument, tu sais qu'au parlement les gens qui votent les lois sont pas nécessairement des experts dans chaque domaines ?

Ca veut pas dire pour autant qu'Albanel a pondu la loi toute seule sur un coin de table entre le fromage et le dessert.

----------


## BoZo

> Oh ouais bravo l'argument, tu sais qu'au parlement les gens qui votent les lois sont pas nécessairement des experts dans chaque domaines ?


On est d'accord. Mais ça veut aussi qu'elle a travaillé sur le texte (normalement) et qu'elle n'a strictement rien compris. Et c'est encore plus grave. Elle ne se rend pas compte des conséquences et ne voit que le point de vue des majors.
Se renseigner un minimum sur ce que l'on vend, c'est quand même primordiale. Elle est encore plus mauvaise que la plus mauvaise des commerciales.



> Ca veut pas dire pour autant qu'Albanel a pondu la loi toute seule sur un coin de table entre le fromage et le dessert.


Il paraît que c'était un désir de Nicolas 1er. Tu sais le petit nerveux sur talonnettes.

----------


## Praehotec

> Bah je pense que le fond du problème est là : L'accession à la culture est-il un privilège réservé à ceux qui ont de quoi se la payer ?
> 
> Je pense que le modèle d'échange et de diffusion d'oeuvre est déjà en place, qu'il serait très difficile de l'abolir de la toile et très couteux d'en restreindre le fonctionnement, alors pourquoi ne cherche-t-on pas tout simplement à s'adapter plutôt que de jouer les réacs effarouchés ?


Tout à fait, la réalité est là justement. 
La culture audio-visuelle se consomme différemment maintenant qu'il y a 10 ans. Pour avoir 50000 titres dans sa bibliothèque, il fallait une pièce à part entière. Actuellement, ça tient dans la poche...

Ce "modèle" de libre diffusion de la culture sur le net est en train de s'imposer, socialement. Les exemples se succèdent, Napster, Kazaa, Emule, Bittorrent, MegaVideo et dans un autre contexte : Deezer, Jiwa etc...

Edit : C'est pas tellement de la "libre diffusion" mais plutôt de la diffusion massive et virtualisée.

Le modèle est la, il est en place, parce que la société l'a voulu ainsi (la société au sens mondial, l'humanité hein...). Franchement, je vois pas comment on pourrait faire pour endiguer ça. La seule solution serait d'arriver à un filtrage massif et total du réseau, et c'est impossible techniquement.

Il faut donc trouver un moyen de rémunérer les artistes, sur la base de ce modèle. Et ce moyen, donnez lui le nom que vous voulez, c'est quelque chose qui ressemble dans les grandes lignes, à un système "global". Que ce soit prélevé chez le particulier, chez le Fai, que ce soit un système comme exposé de mécénat, ca n'en restera pas moins un système global.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Il paraît que c'était un désir de Nicolas 1er. Tu sais le petit nerveux sur talonnettes.


Mais c'est pas lui qui fixe les modalités d'une loi, y a des commissions d'experts qu'ils payent pour leur dire ce qui est faisable sur le plan technique et juridique.

C'est pas une réunion de famille le gouvernement, entre le moment ou Sarko dit "il nous faut un projet de loi anti piratage" et le moment ou la loi arrive devant le parlement, il se passe plein de choses.

----------


## BoZo

La pression des lobbies?

----------


## Aghora

> La pression des lobbies?


Denis Olivennes ?

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> La pression des lobbies?


T'as toujours pas de preuve je suppose ?

----------


## mescalin

> Tout à fait, la réalité est là justement.
> 
> Ce "modèle" de libre diffusion de la culture sur le net est en train de s'imposer, socialement. Les exemples se succèdent, Napster, Kazaa, Emule, Bittorrent, MegaVideo et dans un autre contexte : Deezer, Jiwa etc...
> 
> Le modèle est la, il est en place, parce que la société l'a voulu ainsi (la société au sens mondial, l'humanité hein...). Franchement, je vois pas comment on pourrait faire pour endiguer ça. La seule solution serait d'arriver à un filtrage massif et total du réseau, et c'est impossible techniquement.
> 
> Il faut donc trouver un moyen de rémunérer les artistes, sur la base de ce modèle. Et ce moyen, donnez lui le nom que vous voulez, c'est quelque chose qui ressemble dans les grandes lignes, à un système "global". Que ce soit prélevé chez le particulier, chez le Fai, que ce soit un système comme exposé de mécénat, ca n'en restera pas moins un système global.


Voila, et si je puis me permettre une petite extrapolation,  Jean Piaget (dont je vous conseille la lecture, très abordable) avait démontré que "l'intelligence, c'est l'adaptation", c-a-d que les espèces qui s'adaptaient le mieux à leur environnement étaient celles qui s'imposaient par la suite. Bah pour moi c'est pareil ici : on reste rigide face au torrent (aha) piratin au rique de rompre et d'amener encore plus d'antagonisme et de violence dans ce qui s'est transformé en "lutte", au  lieu de ployer tel le roseau dans la tempête et d'accompagner les gens dans leur démarche et de leur inculquer une utilisation on va dire "citoyenne" à travers une éducation aux usages.

----------


## BoZo

> T'as toujours pas de preuve je suppose ?


cf Aghora.

----------


## mescalin

> T'as toujours pas de preuve je suppose ?


On a vu de nombreux députés (de droite, je précise), lors du vote sur la licence globale il y a quelques années, s'offusquer d'être obligés de voter contre la loi alors qu'ils l'approuvaient car les grandes maisons de disque menaçaient de ne pas faire venir leurs artistes lors des grands festivals  dans le département dudit député.

Et, excuses-moi, mais nier l'influence des lobbys dans un tel débat, c'est faire preuve d'une mauvaise foi sans limite, d'un aveuglement béotien ou d'une naïveté crasse.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> cf Aghora.


Tu peux développer ?

---------- Post added at 11h40 ---------- Previous post was at 11h39 ----------




> Et, excuses-moi, mais nier l'influence des lobbys dans un tel débat, c'est faire preuve d'une mauvaise foi sans limite, d'un aveuglement béotien ou d'une naïveté crasse.


Et accuser sans preuve c'est de la diffamation.

Au bout d'un moment c'est bon quoi, soit vous avez des preuves, soit vous dites rien, on dirait la théorie du complot juif quoi.

----------


## Aghora

> Tu peux développer ?


Qui est Denis Olivennes ? Je sais qui il est, et toi tu t'es renseigné ?

EDIT : cf BoZo.

----------


## BoZo

http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/a...nnes231107.pdf
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denis_Olivennes

----------


## Praehotec

> Et, excuses-moi, mais nier l'influence des lobbys dans un tel débat, c'est faire preuve d'une mauvaise foi sans limite, d'un aveuglement béotien ou d'une naïveté crasse.


Bah à la limite, je veux bien moi.

"Sarkozy il met 0 pression, il est tout gentil, juste un peu petit".
"Les Majors, les lobbies, ils sont tout gentils, juste un peu trop riches".

Par contre, la où ça m'énerve, c'est que malgré les nombreuses et multiples démonstrations techniques, les "pro-Hadopi" s'enferment dans leur sphère de négation à la con en refusant d'accepter que techniquement en l'état, c'est pas viable leur truc.

Je suis pas "pro" ou "contre" Hadopi, je suis contre la bétise. Et notre loi Hadopi en carton, c'est de la bétise, qui ne fait qu'une chose, mettre en avant la méconnaissance que nos politiciens peuvent avoir de la réalité de l'informatique.


Et le pire dans tout ça, c'est que fondamentalement, le problème reste le même, cf plus haut, la diffusion massive de la culture sur internet ne sera toujours pas encadrée comme il se doit.




> Au bout d'un moment c'est bon quoi, soit vous avez des preuves, soit vous dites rien, on dirait la théorie du complot juif quoi.


Dis l'homme qui refuse d'admettre que informatiquement, le dispositif Hadopi est une stupidité technique.

Non sérieusement... je vois pas comment Hadopi va apporter une quelconque réponse au réseaux d'échanges de fichier (surtout que notre bidule Frenchie de la mort qui tue, ne concernera que notre territoire, soit pas grand chose en terme de gros sous.)

----------


## redsensei

Moi, ce qui me fait le plus peur avec Hadopi c'est qu'on aille trop loin et qu'on ne puisse pas revenir en arrière.

On va faire une loi pour des technologies qui sont périmés depuis des années  ::rolleyes:: 
On va pousser les gens (parce qu'on ne les éduquent pas) vers des solution payantes (box à l'étranger)
Au final on va mettre en place "une licence globale" dont les seul bénéficiaires seront ces
sociétés privés qui proposerons une solution facile d'emploi/sure et qui ne reverserons pas un centime aux auteurs.

Et dans 5 ans quand ces pratiques auront encore plus évolués on fera quoi ?

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Qui est Denis Olivennes ? Je sais qui il est, et toi tu t'es renseigné ?
> 
> EDIT : cf BoZo.


Nan mais evidemment que je sais, depuis le temps qu'on parle d'Hadopi, j'ai eu le temps de me mettre au parfum, pour autant ça ne prouve pas qu'il agit pour le compte de lobbie et qu'il était seul décideur dans la création de ce texte de loi.

----------


## Aghora

> Nan mais evidemment que je sais, depuis le temps qu'on parle d'Hadopi, j'ai eu le temps de me mettre au parfum, pour autant ça ne prouve pas qu'il agit pour le compte de lobbie et qu'il était seul décideur dans la création de ce texte de loi.


Là tu fais preuve de mauvaise foi.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Là tu fais preuve de mauvaise foi.


Mais c'est vous qui avancez des choses sans preuves. Que vous fassiez des suppositions, je veux bien, mais faut pas accuser quand on ne sait pas.

Le problème des Anti-Hadopi, c'est que leur proposition de licence globale est pire qu'HADOPI.

Donc en l'état je ne vois pas l'intérêt de soutenir une telle chose.

----------


## Praehotec

> Moi, ce qui me fait le plus peur avec Hadopi c'est qu'on aille trop loin et qu'on ne puisse pas revenir en arrière.
> 
> On va pousser les gens (parce qu'on ne les éduquent pas) vers des solution payantes (box à l'étranger)
> Au final on va mettre en place "une licence globale" dont les seul bénéficiaires seront ces
> sociétés privés qui proposerons une solution facile d'emploi/sure et qui ne reverserons pas un centime aux auteurs.
> 
> Et dans 5 ans quand ces pratiques auront encore plus évolués on fera quoi ?


Bah c'est justement ça tout le problème.

J'ai bien peur que ça finisse comme ça. Refus de changement de modèle, répression dans tout les sens (procès à la ricaine, hadopi et consorts)... solutions pirates cryptées à l'étranger... généralisation des solutions cryptées.

Et la ? On fait quoi ? Les échanges seront devenus tellement cryptés qu'on ne pourra plus rien contrôler du tout.





> Mais c'est vous qui avancez des choses sans preuves. 
> Le problème des Anti-Hadopi, c'est que leur proposition de licence globale est pire qu'HADOPI.


Mais alors lui, c'est la même sphère de négation que nos ministres en carton. Les preuves techniques que Hadopi c'est en l'état pas bon, c'est pas ce qui manque.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Et le pire dans tout ça, c'est que fondamentalement, le problème reste le même, cf plus haut, la diffusion massive de la culture sur internet ne sera toujours pas encadrée comme il se doit


Ben votez pour des gens qui proposent la licence globale dans leur programme, y a que ça à faire.

En attendant, moi je préfère Hadopi à rien du tout, à une attente d'un hypothétique projet de licence globale qui tiendrait deux secondes la route. Ca fait des années que rien est fait, donc pour une fois qu'un projet de loi peut enrailler le phénomène, ben je suis pour.

---------- Post added at 11h59 ---------- Previous post was at 11h57 ----------




> Mais alors lui, c'est la même sphère de négation que nos ministres en carton. Les preuves techniques que Hadopi c'est en l'état pas bon, c'est pas ce qui manque.


Ils parlent de la pression des lobbies. relis.

----------


## Aghora

> Mais c'est vous qui avancez des choses sans preuves. Que vous fassiez des suppositions, je veux bien, mais faut pas accuser quand on ne sait pas.


Quand Olivennes a rédigé son rapport il était patron de la FNAC, tu sais le grand magasin qui vend des CD et des DVD.
Ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle quelqu'un d'objectif.

----------


## Praehotec

> En attendant, moi je préfère Hadopi à rien du tout, à une attente d'un hypothétique projet de licence globale qui tiendrait deux secondes la route. Ca fait des années que rien est fait, donc pour une fois qu'un projet de loi peut enrailler le phénomène, ben je suis pour


Mais c'est pareil  ::): 

Comment peux tu croire que ce projet puisse enrailler le phénomène ? Les preuves techniques manquent ? Hadopi est tout aussi bancale que la pseudo proposition de licence globale qui a été faite.

C'est le modèle économique qui est à revoir. C'est dans ce sens la qu'il faut travailler et excuse moi, mais quand on parle d'une licence globale, on est plus proche d'un nouveau modèle économique que quand on parle d'un texte répressif de surveillance de réseau. Mais c'est sur qu'il y a du travail à faire pour avoir quelque chose de global qui tienne la route (et d'ailleurs faudrait le faire au niveau mondial ça)

C'est un véritable problème de fond qui est à résoudre, et j'ai presque envie de dire que c'est à l'industrie audio-visuel de prendre ses responsabilités et de revoir son modèle, au lieu de pleurer chez les gouvernements pour faire voter des lois liberticides... qui ne changeront pas fondamentalement le problème.

----------


## Dar

> Mais c'est pas lui qui fixe les modalités d'une loi, y a des commissions d'experts qu'ils payent pour leur dire ce qui est faisable sur le plan technique et juridique.


Tes experts là c'est les mêmes qui chapotent Albanel sur son projet de loi (par feu open office toussa toussa) où s'en est d'autre ?


Pour moi le problème est excessivement simple.

1/ Réguler internet, le dl etc.... C'est IMPOSSIBLE, sans supprimer internet ou établir un flicage en total incompatibilité avec les libertés individuelles. Pour moi ce point est un FAIT.

2/ La seule solution correspondante au compromis le plus valable (et de loin à mes yeux), c'est la licence globale avec réseaux de partage "légaux"

3/ La licence globale c'est la mort quasi intégral des producteurs et réseaux de distribution des médias physiques. Pas totalement car il existera toujours des personnes qui voudrons leur album CD, mais celà sera sans commune mesure avec les volumes actuels.

Donc je pense que la révolution numérique va tailler trés sévèrement dans le vif de pas mal de secteur. P
Pour certains secteur ca sera pas une grande perte pour grand monde (major...), pour d'autre la perte d'activité touchera énormément les gens comme vous et moi qui travaille la dedans (réseau de distribution physique).

Et je crois que c'est INELUCTABLE et ca fait peur à pas mal de monde c'est bien normal; les majors en tête puisque pour elles c'est leur arret de mort elles deviennent totalement useless.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Quand Olivennes a rédigé son rapport il était patron de la FNAC, tu sais le grand magasin qui vend des CD et des DVD.
> Ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle quelqu'un d'objectif.


Ben ça tu ne sais pas s'il était objectif ou pas, du reste comme tu l'as dit il n'est plus patron de la Fnac, il dirige le Nouvel Obs maintenant.

Mais même admettons, disons que je rentre dans vos théories, ce texte de loi, il passe bien devant des commissions non ? Il a été ratifié par tout un tas d'acteurs. Il passe bien entre les mains de tout un tas de gens pouvant donner leurs avis et le modifier le cas échéant ?

Donc, si vous accusez tout le monde de corruption, moi je veux bien, mais comptez pas sur moi pour vous suivre dans cette théorie.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Et n'oubliez pas Carla, qui a son mot à dire et qui est une technicienne hors pair, d'ailleurs il y a qq années, elle reconnaissait apprécier de se faire "téléporter". Alors moi je dis, avec une hybride italienne/vulcaine comme première dame de France, les hackers sont cuits.

----------


## Wobak

> Mais c'est vous qui avancez des choses sans preuves. Que vous fassiez des suppositions, je veux bien, mais faut pas accuser quand on ne sait pas.
> 
> Le problème des Anti-Hadopi, c'est que leur proposition de licence globale est pire qu'HADOPI.
> 
> Donc en l'état je ne vois pas l'intérêt de soutenir une telle chose.


Mais pourquoi est-ce que tu refuses de comprendre que HADOPI et la licence globale ne sont pas à la même échelle ?

Y'en a un qui est une mesure punitive pour une action illégalle

et l'autre qui est un moyen de rémunération pour les gens qui perdent de l'argent à cause du piratage

Ce  qu'on essaye de t'expliquer, c'est que la licence globale seule serait probablement moins complexe et plus rentable à mettre en oeuvre, d'une part, et d'autre part, que HADOPI seule serait contournée aussi vite que les radars automatiques. Y'a des gens qui vont se faire choper, mais les gens continueront à rouler vite ailleurs. Faut ouvrir les yeux.

Ensuite étant dans l'informatique, je peux t'affirmer qu'il ne faut que peu de connaissance pour 
1) contourner HADOPI les doigts dans le nez
2) s'apercevoir que c'est techniquement irréalisable en l'état, cher à mettre en place, et bête.

Je pense que le comparatif de la Clio rouge auquel tu te refuses de répondre est le plus adapté...

Sincèrement, je trouve ta motivation et tes posts relativement motivés et construits, autant faut savoir ouvrir les yeux de temps en temps.

Une nouvelle fois , pour que tu ne me catégorises pas, je suis pour une loi punitive de type HADOPI, mais faite par des gens qui y connaissent qqch. Parce qu'autant tout le monde sait conduire une voiture et y'a un Code de la route, autant y'a pas de Code d'Internet, et les connaissances de nos politiques sont trop... succintes pour proposer une solution efficace à mes yeux.

----------


## Praehotec

> Mais même admettons, disons que je rentre dans vos théories, ce texte de loi, il passe bien devant des commissions non ? Il a été ratifié par tout un tas d'acteurs. Il passe bien entre les mains de tout un tas de gens pouvant donner leurs avis et le modifier le cas échéant ?
> 
> Donc, si vous accusez tout le monde de corruption, moi je veux bien, mais comptez pas sur moi pour vous suivre dans cette théorie.


On parle pas de corruption... on parle d'incompétence et d'ignorance de la réalité informatique. Quand on voit la compétence de nos ministres, si les gars des commissions ont la même compétence...

Dieu que l'avenir est sombre pour notre douce france  :;): 




> Beau résumé


Là, je ne peux que te rejoindre et abonder en ton sens !

----------


## Aghora

> Ben ça tu ne sais pas s'il était objectif ou pas, du reste comme tu l'as dit il n'est plus patron de la Fnac, il dirige le Nouvel Obs maintenant.


Voilà, ça c'est de la mauvaise foi. On ne peut légitimement ignorer que, étant un gros vendeur de musiques et de films, Denis Olivennes ait écrit son rapport de manière à ce que les conclusions tirées lui soient profitables à court terme. Et le fait qu'il soit à la direction du Nouvel Obs maintenant ne change rien à ce qu'il a fait avant.




> Mais même admettons, disons que je rentre dans vos théories, ce texte de loi, il passe bien devant des commissions non ? Il a été ratifié par tout un tas d'acteurs. Il passe bien entre les mains de tout un tas de gens pouvant donner leurs avis et le modifier le cas échéant ?


On t'a déjà expliqué non ? On t'a déjà dit ce qu'on pensait de ces commissions il me semble. 




> Donc, si vous accusez tout le monde de corruption, moi je veux bien, mais comptez pas sur moi pour vous suivre dans cette théorie.


Il n'y a pas de corruption, juste des accords commerciaux profitant aux deux parties (le député et l'industriel bien sûr).

Je crois que tu fais exprès de tourner en rond et que ton rôle ici n'est pas d'essayer de comprendre et/ou d'exposer ton point de vue  :tired:  .

----------


## mescalin

> Mais c'est vous qui avancez des choses sans preuves. Que vous fassiez des suppositions, je veux bien, mais faut pas accuser quand on ne sait pas.


Alors attends, je t'envoies sous scellé les dépositions des députés, ça devrait arriver dans deux-trois jours. 

 ::|:

----------


## BoZo

> Ben ça tu ne sais pas s'il était objectif ou pas, du reste comme tu l'as dit il n'est plus patron de la Fnac, il dirige le Nouvel Obs maintenant.
> 
> Mais même admettons, disons que je rentre dans vos théories, ce texte de loi, il passe bien devant des commissions non ? Il a été ratifié par tout un tas d'acteurs. Il passe bien entre les mains de tout un tas de gens pouvant donner leurs avis et le modifier le cas échéant ?
> 
> Donc, si vous accusez tout le monde de corruption, moi je veux bien, mais comptez pas sur moi pour vous suivre dans cette théorie.


A l'époque, quand il a fait le rapport, il était le patron de la Fnac. Et forcément le gars il va pondre un rapport allant contre son entreprise... Logique.

----------


## redsensei

> Mais c'est vous qui avancez des choses sans preuves. Que vous fassiez des suppositions, je veux bien, mais faut pas accuser quand on ne sait pas.


HADOPI est un projet de loi qui doit encadrer Internet : Denis Olivenne est-il un expert en Droit ou en Internet ?




> Le problème des Anti-Hadopi, c'est que leur proposition de licence globale est pire qu'HADOPI.


Dans les deux cas, ces réponses ne sont pas appropriés.
Je ne peut même pas argumenter puisque aucune étude sérieuse (au sens de incontestable) n'existe.

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

GMB : merci pour les titres des ouvrages ! Je vais m'y plonger avec joie – dés que je passe dans une bibliothèque. 
Pour réfléchir sur le droit d'auteur il y les livre de Lessig, qui sont par ailleurs régulièrement dispo sur le net (légalement, hein, quand il ne se plante pas ou oublie de les laisser en dlw). Bon, il est quand même une des personnes à la base des Creative Comons, ça indique son orientation – et c'est uniquement dispo en anglais par contre (je crois).

Le jugement de TPB me semble "logique" dans l'esprit de la loi. A voir quand GMB pourra analyser le verdict bien sur !
Après il y a tout ce qui est l'intérêt du public, et nos positions respective vis à vis du droit d'auteur. 

En tant qu'artiste, même si pas dans la musique actuellement, le système actuel ne me convainc pas. Les photos de mes travaux sont utilisable non commercialement (et que ça ne me porte pas atteinte moralement), je ne souffre d'aucune perte – et si on me rémunérait par un système de licence globale de manière équitable, ce serait très bien. Je n'ai pas choisis cette voie pour être riche, ou connu, et beaucoup sont dans la même optique, on fait ça par ce qu'on aime le faire mais on rêve tous de pouvoir en vivre (comme tout autre boulot).
TPB et les autres mouvements sont pour moi les signes que les gens veulent du changement. Je préfèrerais une solution légale, un véritable changement à cet état trouble, que les mentalités évoluent, mais ça va prendre du temps.

----------


## Praehotec

Enfin plutot que de claquer un fric pas possible pour un système répressif obsolète avant même sa sortie, on pourrait directement verser les sous au artistes, ça éviterais le gaspi.

Tiens d'ailleurs, pourquoi ce ne serait pas l'état qui payerais ça ? Une redevance à la culture ? Sur la base des impôts que payent les gens ? Le système de "licence globale" peut s'appliquer à plein de niveaux en fait.

(Non l'argument "je paye pas parce que j'écoute pas" n'est pas recevable, même si t'as pas le permis de conduire, tu payes quand même pour les routes)

----------


## Wobak

> (Non l'argument "je paye pas parce que j'écoute pas" n'est pas recevable, même si t'as pas le permis de conduire, tu payes quand même pour les routes)


Et si t'es pas malade tu payes pour ceux qui le sont.

Ca s'appelle la solidarité.

----------


## Praehotec

> Et si t'es pas malade tu payes pour ceux qui le sont.
> Ca s'appelle la solidarité.


Tout à fait, c'est une des bases de notre république, mais bizarrement quand on parle de partager la culture... ça coince un peu plus que pour la santé.

Enfin une chose est sure, d'un point de vue culturel et intellectuel, un système de diffusion de la culture massif et peu couteux... c'est quand même pas ce qui peut arriver de pire à l'humanité.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Et si t'es pas malade tu payes pour ceux qui le sont.
> 
> Ca s'appelle la solidarité.


Ben excuses moi, mais la solidarité pour la santé, ça me semble plus vitale (c'est le cas de le dire) que l'accès au dernier cd de Lorie.

Et déjà faut voir ce que coûte notre système de santé, c'est déjà un luxe qu'on a du mal à maintenir en place.

Créer un nouvel impôt "culture" passant que par le biais d'internet, donc à la défaveur des marchands classiques et chargeant encore plus des ménages qui arrivent déjà pas à sortir la tête de l'eau, c'est de la grosse connerie.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ben excuses moi, mais la solidarité pour la santé, ça me semble plus vitale (c'est le cas de le dire) que l'accès au dernier cd de Lorie.


C'est vrai que la culture ne s'applique qu'a Lorie  ::rolleyes:: 

Et pour reprendre l'exemple des routes, y'en a certaines qui sont pourries, d'autres nickel, c'est comme ça et ça n'empêche pas de rouler ou de vivre.

De plus, les artistes musicaux ont tout ce qui est concerts/évènements/invitation TV/ produits dérivés pour gagner leur vie. Je ne crois pas que ce soit les plus à plaindre en l'état.

----------


## Septa

> De plus, les artistes musicaux ont tout ce qui est concerts/évènements/invitation TV/ produits dérivés pour gagner leur vie. Je ne crois pas que ce soit les plus à plaindre en l'état.


Bha les "petits" doivent pas avoir une vie facile, nottament cars ils se font clairement entuber sur les ventes de cds et maintenant de mp3.
Ils ne peuvent pas en vivre à moins d'en vendre des centaines de millier, 15 centimes d'euros touchés par album pour Massillia Sound System par exemple. Pour trente mille album ça te fait 4500€... T'as intérêt à en faire souvent si tu veux manger avec ça.

Mais bon du coup le piratage ils s'en foutent un peu les petits vu que de toute manière ils ne gagnent pas leur vie comme ça. 

Donc bon le piratage (si il entraine bien une baisse de vente ) ne touche que les très gros qui arrivent à vendre des centaines de milliers d'albums.

----------


## Wobak

> Ben excuses moi, mais la solidarité pour la santé, ça me semble plus vitale (c'est le cas de le dire) que l'accès au dernier cd de Lorie.
> 
> Et déjà faut voir ce que coûte notre système de santé, c'est déjà un luxe qu'on a du mal à maintenir en place.
> 
> Créer un nouvel impôt "culture" passant que par le biais d'internet, donc à la défaveur des marchands classiques et chargeant encore plus des ménages qui arrivent déjà pas à sortir la tête de l'eau, c'est de la grosse connerie.


Tu peux reply à mon vrai post d'avant au lieu de reply à mon pauvre taunt pourri ?  :^_^:  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> De plus, les artistes musicaux ont tout ce qui est concerts/évènements/invitation TV/ produits dérivés pour gagner leur vie. Je ne crois pas que ce soit les plus à plaindre en l'état.


Moi je me fiche de savoir si les artistes gagnent trop ou pas, si les majors s'en mettent plein les fouilles ou pas. Je souhaite juste que les règles en place soient appliquées, c'est de la justice élémentaire et on a pas à faire d'exceptions.

Après en contre partie, on peut très bien imaginer la création d'une mediathèque nationale en ligne.

----------


## kaldanm

> Ben excuses moi, mais la solidarité pour la santé, ça me semble plus vitale (c'est le cas de le dire) que l'accès au dernier cd de Lorie.
> 
> Et déjà faut voir ce que coûte notre système de santé, c'est déjà un luxe qu'on a du mal à maintenir en place.
> 
> Créer un nouvel impôt "culture" passant que par le biais d'internet, donc à la défaveur des marchands classiques et chargeant encore plus des ménages qui arrivent déjà pas à sortir la tête de l'eau, c'est de la grosse connerie.


/ironie 

C'est vrai que c'est pas la meme chose.

Si on permets la licence globale pour la musique, on va avoir quoi ensuite ? Une redevance pour financer la television ?

----------


## BoZo

> *Moi je me fiche de savoir si les artistes gagnent trop ou pas, si les majors s'en mettent plein les fouilles ou pas.* Je souhaite juste que les règles en place soient appliquées, c'est de la justice élémentaire et on a pas à faire d'exceptions.
> 
> Après en contre partie, on peut très bien imaginer la création d'une mediathèque nationale en ligne.


C'est con parce que la loi a été faite en réponse à ça...

---------- Post added at 14h24 ---------- Previous post was at 14h23 ----------




> De plus, les artistes musicaux ont tout ce qui est concerts/évènements/invitation TV/ produits dérivés pour gagner leur vie. Je ne crois pas que ce soit les plus à plaindre en l'état.


Ouaip, 92€ pour aller voir Lenny K. cet été à Carcassonne à 2. C'est un peu cher ouais.

----------


## Septa

> Moi je me fiche de savoir si les artistes gagnent trop ou pas, si les majors s'en mettent plein les fouilles ou pas. Je souhaite juste que les règles en place soient appliquées, c'est de la justice élémentaire et on a pas à faire d'exceptions.


Krag en fait c'est un bon gros Loyal neutre en fait. :^_^: 

La loi c'est la loi. 
On l'applique et puis c'est tout.

On peut aussi discuter de la pertinence des lois hein... Ça change et évolue normalement les lois selon l'évolution du "monde". Suffit de voir comment ces derniers temps on en ajoute plein.
Enfin je crois.

----------


## ERISS

> Moi je me fiche de savoir si les artistes gagnent trop ou pas, si les majors s'en mettent plein les fouilles ou pas. Je souhaite juste que les règles en place soient appliquées, c'est de la justice élémentaire et on a pas à faire d'exceptions.


Sauf que les règles en place sont faites pour légitimer les exceptions dont tu te fous: "La propriété, c'est le vol". Dans ce cas habituel où l'exception envers les plus nantis est habituelle, celle envers de moins nantis te choque.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Ensuite étant dans l'informatique, je peux t'affirmer qu'il ne faut que peu de connaissance pour 
> 1) contourner HADOPI les doigts dans le nez
> 2) s'apercevoir que c'est techniquement irréalisable en l'état, cher à mettre en place, et bête.


Ben on verra si c'est si simple que ça, mais t'as surement pas accès aux données de mise en place par les partenaires telecoms, ce genre de chose n'est pas rendu publique pour éviter justement que les gens trouvent facilement des failles.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Après en contre partie, on peut très bien imaginer la création d'une mediathèque nationale en ligne.


Hmmm ? DOnc une offre globale qui donnerait accès à l'ensemble des oeuvres ?

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Sauf que les règles en place sont faites pour légitimer les exceptions dont tu te fous: "La propriété, c'est le vol". Dans ce cas habituel où l'exception envers les plus nantis est habituelle, celle envers de moins nantis te choque.


Qu'est ce que tu en sais ? Tu me connais ?

----------


## Praehotec

> Après en contre partie, on peut très bien imaginer la création d'une mediathèque nationale en ligne.


Non mais c'est exactement de ça que je parle... pas de rajouter un impôt.

Pour le moment, une partie de nos impôts va servir à financer un système repressif aussi inefficace qu'inadapté et il va couter très cher (et j'parle même pas des guguss qui votent et imaginent le système, toute cette ribambelle d'experts en carton).

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser ces sous, pour mettre en place une grande médiathèque nationale, qui mettrait à disposition des français un répertoire audio-visuel complet, à bas cout, et qui payerais sa dime comme il se doit. 

Dans le premier cas, on paye avec nos sous, un système pour nous sucer encore plus de sous (que ce soit par la répression, l'amende imposée, ou l'obligation d'acheter de la culture chère).

Dans le second cas, on utilise nos sous pour permettre aux artistes de gagner plus de sous.

Enfin je sais pas, mais c'est quand même pas du tout la même politique qui est menée dans les 2 cas (c'est même diamétralement opposé).

Et c'est pas une "licence globale" comme ça a été proposé, mais c'est un "accès global" ou centralisé, ou je me fous du nom, mais ça permet un accès complet, de bonne qualité et qui rémunère les artistes comme il se doit. Et c'est vers ça qu'il faut travailler, pas sur des systèmes de filtrage et de répression.

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

> Sauf que les règles en place sont faites pour légitimer les exceptions dont tu te fous: "La propriété, c'est le vol". Dans ce cas habituel où l'exception envers les plus nantis est habituelle, celle envers de moins nantis te choque.


Tu devrais lire du Foucault, ça te plairait je pense (Surveiller et Punir), il survole à un moment comment les lois évoluent pour légaliser les crimes des plus puissant (qui ont le pouvoir de faire changer les lois – enfin, d'influencer).

On retrouve ça notamment dans les pressions actuelle des maisons de disques autour du procès de TPB, mais aussi dans tout ce qui est les lobby pour l'extension des droits d'auteur.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Hmmm ? DOnc une offre globale qui donnerait accès à l'ensemble des oeuvres ?


Pas en téléchargement, sous couvert de dépassement des droits d'auteurs et sous legislation Française ou avec d'autres pays si des accords de partenariats sont trouvés.

Par contre ça devrait aller de paire avec une réduction de la durée des droits d'auteurs.

----------


## Praehotec

> Pas en téléchargement, sous couvert de dépassement des droits d'auteurs et sous legislation Française ou avec d'autres pays si des accords sont trouvés.


A partir du moment ou tu permets à un ordinateur de lire un flux de données, tu lui permets de l'enregistrer. 

C'est fou ça, faut vraiment qu'on te fasses des dessins pour t'expliquer ?

Alors à quoi bon vouloir empêcher le téléchargement puisque techniquement c'est pas possible. On vous a jamais raconté l'histoire du mec qui essayait de monter la montagne avec un seau percé et qui chaque fois qu'il arrivait en haut le seau était vide ?

Et puis bordel, tu payes l'accès à l'œuvre, t'as le droit de la télécharger, pour la mettre sur ton baladeur, sur ton téléphone, ton réveil, tes haut parleurs spécial chiotte, ta voiture, ton scooter tuné chaine hifi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah non tu ne lui "permet" pas.
Tu en as la possibilité, nuance  ::):

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> A partir du moment ou tu permets à un pc de lire un flux de données, tu lui permet de l'enregistrer. 
> 
> C'est fou ça, faut vraiment qu'on te fasses des dessins pour t'expliquer ?


Ben Deezer c'est bien le même principe, ça reste pourtant légal non ?

----------


## Enoi

""Libertaire, le piratage ? (...) La vérité, c'est qu'il est libéral. Et même ultralibéral. C'est le sacre de la dérèglementation." Dans son édito du Nouvel Observateur daté du 16 au 22 avril, le directeur de la publication, Denis Olivennes, s'élève contre les députés socialistes qui ont obtenu le rejet de la loi dite Hadopi."
http://www.arretsurimages.net/vite-dit.php#id4130

Condamnation de Pirate Bay : la riposte des hackers xDXDXDXDXDXD http://www.lemonde.fr/culture/articl...3288_3246.html

"Je regardais ce week end je ne sais plus quelle chaine et il y avait un reportage sur les anciennes gloires et bien souvent leur unique tube qui arpentent aujourd'hui les Zenith ! Cookie Dingler pour son unique chanson "femme libérée" touche aux alentours de 4 à 5 000 E par mois depuis les années 80 !!! Un tube = une rente à vie ! De qui on se moque ? C est ça que defendent les artistes !" 
"Vivendi Universal a réalisé un résultat opérationnel de 3,2 Md€ en 2004, et 4.2 md€ en 2008"
 comment on le Monde

"La directrice de l'école, Solenn Boussicaud, ne comprend pas vraiment ce qui lui arrive : " Les enfants avaient prévu une surprise, raconte la directrice. Je leur ai donné le micro à la fin du spectacle et ils ont commencé à chanter Adieu monsieur le professeur, d'Hugues Aufray, en hommage à leurs maîtresses. "

Éric Bourson, responsable de la SACEM dans le Grand Ouest, est clair sur le sujet : " Notre rôle est d'autoriser la diffusion et de percevoir des rémunérations pour le compte des auteurs. Les écoles le savent. Elles reçoivent des formulaires en début d'année. L'école n'a pas fait de déclaration préalable. Nous appliquons donc le forfait minimum d'un spectacle d'enfants avec sono, c'est-à-dire 75 € pour utilisation de mélodie musicale. ""http://www.generation-nt.com/commenter/sacem-actualite-15479.html

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

_Il y a quatre ans, sous la houlette de Laurent Joffrin, le même Nouvel Obs lançait un appel "pour protester contre la répression qui touche les adeptes du P2P [peer-to-peer, système de partage de fichiers via Internet, ndlr]"._

J'aime bien ce passage.
Rien à voir avec Olivennes évidemment  ::siffle::

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Et puis bordel, tu payes l'accès à l'œuvre, t'as le droit de la télécharger, pour la mettre sur ton baladeur, sur ton téléphone, ton réveil, tes haut parleurs spécial chiotte, ta voiture, ton scooter tuné chaine hifi.


Tu peux déjà avoir plusieurs utilisations possibles et si ça suffit pas t'achètes le CD.

----------


## Wobak

> Ben Deezer c'est bien le même principe, ça reste pourtant légal non ?


Et ce qu'il t'explique c'est que si tu te débrouilles un minimum, tu enregistres le contenu de Deezer sans problème.

Maintenant là où je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est que quand tu vas sur Deezer, tu rémunères les gens parce que tu y vas (hit sur la pub). Si je peux DL le contenu, je n'y vais plus > pas de rémunération.

----------


## Praehotec

> Ah non tu ne lui "permet" pas.
> Tu en as la possibilité, nuance


Tu permets à la machine d'enregistrer le flux. Sous entendu, il est possible d'enregistrer le flux. Ça veut pas dire le l'utilisateur a le droit légal de le faire. Mais en pratique, c'est impossible de l'en empêcher.





> Ben Deezer c'est bien le même principe, ça reste pourtant légal non ?


Tout à fait, et regarde le nombre de solutions qui te permettent d'enregistrer en Mp3 les chansons qui viennent de Deezer. A partir du moment où un flux est lu par un pc il est enregistrable.

Mais on peut caricaturer : 
Qui viendra vérifier que je met pas deezer sur mon pc a fond, et qu'au lieu que ca sortes sur mes haut parleurs, ça rentre directement en enregistrement dans mon balladeur mp3 ?

C'est pourtant totalement illégal vis à vis du droit d'auteur, mais techniquement, c'est impossible à controller, sauf à coller un flic dans chaque maison.


Ce que j'essaye de mettre en avant c'est que l'utilisateur ne doit pas trouver un "intérêt" à télécharger illégalement. 

Prenons une plateforme fictive à l'image de steam pour la musique :

- Tu peux acheter en ligne, ça s'inscrit dans ton catalogue en ligne. A tout pas cher.
- Tu achète en magasin, ça s'ajoute dans ton catalogue en ligne.

Tout ce que tu achètes, un jour ou l'autre, a bas prix, tu peux l'écouter en ligne, ou le télécharger autant de fois que tu veux, à volonté, ou que tu sois dans le monde. Comme tu as accès a ta ressources 24/24 ou que tu sois quelle que soit la machine, tu ne va plus t'encombrer des fichiers, tu va juste le dl quand t'en a besoin, et l'écouter dans les autres cas.

L'intérêt du téléchargement illégal devant une solution de ce type est de suite bien moindre. Et donc de cause à effet, tu va réduire le piratage, parce que "c'est moins pratique" et puis "finalement ça coute pas trop cher d'acheter en ligne de la zik"

----------


## BoZo

Olivennes il est philanthrope voyons...
J'aime pas le ton de ta phrase. Arrête ta diffamation de suite Monsieur Cacao! T'as des preuves???

---------- Post added at 14h54 ---------- Previous post was at 14h53 ----------




> C'est pourtant totalement illégal vis à vis du droit d'auteur, mais techniquement, c'est impossible à controller, sauf à coller un flic dans chaque maison.


On y vient on y vient!

----------


## Wobak

> Beau Résumé


A mon tour d'abonder dans ton sens ;-)

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Tout à fait, et regarde le nombre de solutions qui te permettent d'enregistrer en Mp3 les chansons qui viennent de Deezer. A partir du moment où un flux est lu par un pc il est enregistrable.


Ben même admettons qu'on puisse télécharger, ok, au moins ça concernerait que les produits dont les droits d'auteurs sont expirés et qui donc n'ont plus à être exploité commercialement.

Les Majors pourront exploiter les nouveautés commerciales pendant x années, les artistes gagner de l'argent pendant le même nombre d'années et les internautes passé ce laps de temps en bénéficier gratuitement.

Au moins ça lèse personne et y a pas besoin de lever de nouveaux impôts, taxes etc....

Mais ça doit aller de paire avec une loi type Hadopi pour lutter contre le téléchargement illégal.

----------


## Wobak

> Ben même admettons qu'on puisse télécharger, ok, au moins ça concernerait que les produits dont les droits d'auteurs sont expirés et qui donc n'ont plus à être exploité commercialement.
> 
> Les Majors pourront exploiter les nouveautés commerciales pendant x années, les artistes gagner de l'argent pendant le même nombre d'années et les internautes passé ce laps de temps en bénéficier gratuitement.
> 
> Au moins ça lèse personne.
> 
> Mais ça doit aller de paire avec une loi type Hadopi pour lutter contre le téléchargement illégal.


Oui. (cf mon post de début de page 10  ::): )

----------


## Praehotec

> Ben même admettons qu'on puisse télécharger, ok, au moins ça concernerait que les produits dont les droits d'auteurs sont expirés et qui donc n'ont plus à être exploité commercialement.
> 
> Les Majors pourront exploiter les nouveautés commerciales pendant x années, les artistes gagner de l'argent pendant le même nombre d'années et les internautes passé ce laps de temps en bénéficier gratuitement.
> 
> Au moins ça lèse personne.
> 
> Mais ça doit aller de paire avec une loi type Hadopi pour lutter contre le téléchargement illégal.


Euh... je me suis mal fait comprendre alors. Sur deezer, je peux "télécharger illégalement" le dernier tube de Lorie si ça me chante. 

En réalité, ce n'est pas du téléchargement illégal, c'est de *l'enregistrement illégal* qui entraine la possession d'une copie d'une oeuvre non libre de droit. C'est exactement la même chose qu'enregistrer la radio sur une cassette ou un cd. 

J'vois pas le rapport avec le téléchargement d'œuvres où les droits sont expirés. 
Et encore une fois au risque de me répéter,  *Hadopi, c'est nos impôts qui la paye.*  au lieu de dépenser des sous pour hadopi, dépensons les pour la mise en place d'un des systèmes sus-cité.


D'ailleurs pour en revenir à Deezer, ça illustre d'ailleurs parfaitement mon propos. Parce que Deezer te permets d'écouter ta musique ou tu veux quand tu veux, tu n'as pas réellement d'intérêt à pirater la musique de Deezer, parce que "c'est pas pratique".
Par contre, pour la mettre sur ton mp3 quand t'es dans les transports en communs, bin là tu vas pirater, "parce que c'est plus pratique et que j'ai pas les sous pour acheter cette musique". A partir du moment ou "c'est plus pratique de ne pas pirater", bin le piratage disparait de lui même.

----------


## XWolverine

Bon, sinon, on sait de quoi il en retourne, du jugement de TPB ?

----------


## Praehotec

> Bon, sinon, on sait de quoi il en retourne, du jugement de TPB ?


On attends toujours une traduction du jugement, pour savoir exactement quels sont les termes utilisés pour la condamnation. 

Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est qu'à force de trop cogner sur les pirates, on risque de déclencher un véritable guerre informatique... enfin c'est fun comme ça, ce sera intéressant à suivre... mais v'la les dégâts économiques que ça risque d'entrainer...

----------


## kaldanm

> Ben même admettons qu'on puisse télécharger, ok, au moins ça concernerait que les produits dont les droits d'auteurs sont expirés et qui donc n'ont plus à être exploité commercialement.
> 
> Les Majors pourront exploiter les nouveautés commerciales pendant x années, les artistes gagner de l'argent pendant le même nombre d'années et les internautes passé ce laps de temps en bénéficier gratuitement.
> 
> Au moins ça lèse personne.
> 
> Mais ça doit aller de paire avec une loi type Hadopi pour lutter contre le téléchargement illégal.


 
KKN, encore une fois, ici personne n'est contre une loi anti-piratage. 

Le defaut de HADOPI c'est :
- la presomption de culpabilité, avec un arsenal de mesure entre les mains d'acteurs partiaux sur le marché.
- Une accusation basée sur le flicage... d'adresse IP,  qui n'est absolument pas gage de securité puisque ce n'est VRAIMENT pas une donnée personnelle securisée.

Maintenant, punir les pirates de maniere graduée, OUI. mais sur la base d'accusations avérées. 

D'ailleurs c'est deja le cas aujourd'hui : simplement les peine sont pas adaptées et sont administrées apres une procedure aussi longue qu'un proces normal. Une procedure plus rapide, mais tout aussi juste. C'est pas compliqué de determiner qu'il s'agit de piratage quand tu tombe sur un HD de 450 Go de films et MP3 divers ou le nom du .zip finis par le site ou ca a été téléchargé.
Combiné a une offre legale, Ca pourrait deja marginaliser le piratage, au lieu de le radicaliser comme HADOPI risque de le faire.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> J'vois pas le rapport avec le téléchargement d'œuvres où les droits sont expirés.


C'est ma proposition.

Pour moi la chose qui reste envisageable sans flouer qui que ce soit c'est de réduire les droits d'auteurs qui sont anormalement longs et de permettre à l'ensemble des oeuvres  musicales et cinématographiques d'être mise à disposition gratuitement dans une médiathèque nationale, sous couvert que le délai de droits d'auteur de ces oeuvres soient dépassé.

Mais pour que ça reste viable, il faut inévitablement passer par un contrôle du téléchargement, sinon n'importe quel site P2P sera plus intéressant.

----------


## Praehotec

> Mais pour que ça reste viable, il faut inévitablement passer par un contrôle du téléchargement, sinon n'importe quel site P2P sera plus intéressant.


Bin sors toi cette idée de la tête, ce n'est techniquement pas réalisable. Faut arrêter de croire ce que dit Albanel  :;): 




> Vue de la situation très réaliste et pragmatique


Tout à fait. Faire croire aux gens qu'on peut surveiller tout ce qui se passe sur internet, c'est un mensonge éhonté. 
Il faudrait surtout *commencer à chercher pour de vrai* les gros pirates. Quand on voit le mal qu'il ont avec la pédo-pornographie...

----------


## Septa

> Mais pour que ça reste viable, il faut inévitablement passer par un contrôle du téléchargement, sinon n'importe quel site P2P sera plus intéressant.


Bin non...

Par exemple.
Un système à la steam qui permettrait d'avoir les séries sous-titré en dowload sur son pc/téléphone à partir du moment où on a internet sans attendre six mois un an et avec des tarifs raisonnable et qu'on pourrait télécharger autant de fois qu'on veut ça marcherait surement très bien.

Ce serait beaucoup moins chiant que se prendre la tête à chopper les trucs sur des sites de torrents... Etc... Du coup avec un tarif adapté ça marcherait bien.

Suffit de voir le succès d'itunes qui pourtant à plein de contraintes techniques à chier et des prix discutables.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> KKN, encore une fois, ici personne n'est contre une loi anti-piratage. 
> 
> Le defaut de HADOPI c'est :
> - la presomption de culpabilité, avec un arsenal de mesure entre les mains d'acteurs partiaux sur le marché.
> - Une accusation basée sur le flicage... d'adresse IP, qui n'est absolument pas gage de securité puisque ce n'est VRAIMENT pas une donnée personnelle securisée.
> 
> Maintenant, punir les pirates de maniere graduée, OUI. mais sur la base d'accusations avérées.


Là telle que la loi va être votée, il n'y a plus la double peine (j'étais contre), donc ça veut dire que les telecoms auront tout à perdre à vous couper votre connexion internet puisqu'ils perdront un client sans compensations financieres.

Donc la partialité nous est plutôt favorable.

Second point, les fraudes. Comme je l'ai dit, je ne pense pas que les gens qui vont mettre ça en place techniquement soient assez cons pour révéler au grand jour toute leur procédure, c'est comme si on expliquait le système de protections des sites sécurisés pour que des petits malins sachent comment le contourner.

Donc je pars quand même du principe que le système n'est pas si faillible et si il l'est, le gouvernement à tout à perdre dans cette histoire et la loi ne sera pas appliquée, donc pas de changement.

---------- Post added at 15h31 ---------- Previous post was at 15h29 ----------




> Un système à la steam qui permettrait d'avoir les séries sous-titré en dowload sur son pc/téléphone à partir du moment où on a internet sans attendre six mois un an et avec des tarifs raisonnable et qu'on pourrait télécharger autant de fois qu'on veut ça marcherait surement très bien.
> 
> Ce serait beaucoup moins chiant que se prendre la tête à chopper les trucs sur des sites de torrents... Etc... Du coup avec un tarif adapté ça marcherait bien.
> 
> Suffit de voir le succès d'itunes qui pourtant à plein de contraintes techniques à chier et des prix discutables.


Mais après les privés ils font ce qu'ils veulent, mais de façon légale.

----------


## Enoi

"Hello, Leaders of Anti-Piracy websites.

We have been watching you. We are focusing all our eyes on your multiple organizations. As you are watching this video we are currently planning our next attack. You have already angered us greatly and now, all you can do is pray that we will show mercy. We will strike from every possible direction. You will not know who we are or what our next move will be. We have no central leader, no government, nobody to tell us what to do. We operate on the principles of free speech and anonymity. The very principles which the verdict against the pirate bay dot org is threatening to destroy. And this is why we attack. Because deep down we know that together, as a unit, we can ban together and defeat you, the great oppressor, who has been present since the dawn of man.

It is true that by using file sharing networks we may be committing a crime. But there is no crime greater than favoring one company over another in the corrupt eyes of the law. The founders of thepiratebay.org are awaiting their jail sentence and the founders of isohunt.com and btjunkie.org are living free with no worries from the law. We strike because we know that it is not about legality, it is not about lawlessness, it is not about going against your principles, as you obviously have none. It is about Justice, true justice that only a member of our organization can see. And believe me, we are many. And we will all carry out Justice that the rest of the world will not.

Justice is not our only motivator though. For we are cruel, and we are many. We are the people who bag your groceries, the people who deliver packages to your huge corporate offices, the people who ship out products made for your destructive organisation. We are different though. We gain no money from our organization. We do not operate on the principle of success, or the promise of large sums of money. We do not even recruit members. In fact our first two rules are to not tell people about us. Because if we did we would no longer operate under the name that has been given to us. And yet, people join us. The join because they want something fresh, something new. Something that you can not offer to them. Something that nobody can offer to them.

And so we will strike. We have already won our first battle against IFPI.org. Anybody who witnessed the battle will be able to tell you about the ruthlessness of our actions. The website was taken down minutes into the attack. You and your assossiates will soon follow.

You started this. You started this war. This great, long war. But although you have started it, We will be the ones who finish it and you will be the ones on your knees begging for mercy to an organization who you will never know the face of.

Because we, are not like you. You can not cast us away by offering up money, offering up to clear the verdict brought up against the founders of pirate bay dot org, we will not accept any offers you make, we will not stop until we believe it is over. And we may never believe it is over.

We are Anonymous.

We are Legion.

We do not forgive.

We do not forget.

Expect us."
Numerama

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

> Second point, les fraudes. Comme je l'ai dit, je ne pense pas que les gens qui vont mettre ça en place techniquement soient assez cons pour révéler au grand jour toute leur procédure, c'est comme si on expliquait le système de protections des sites sécurisés pour que des petits malins sachent comment le contourner.


La protection par l'obscurité ne fonctionne pas. Suffit de voir les conventions de hacker, certains arrivent à passer par un bug du driver wifi pour compromette un Mac avec tout les derniers patch (il y a +- un an, depuis ça à été "résolu" en partie).
D'ailleurs à ma connaissance, il n'y a aucun système réellement sécurisé à 100%... y compris ceux que l'on va souvent montrer en exemple.
Ce genre de système est souvent totalement insécurisé, ça va être la foire pour faire sauter ça en plus... et avec plaisir.

----------


## Wobak

> La protection par l'obscurité ne fonctionne pas. Suffit de voir les conventions de hacker, certains arrivent à passer par un bug du driver wifi pour compromette un Mac avec tout les derniers patch (il y a +- un an, depuis ça à été "résolu" en partie).
> D'ailleurs à ma connaissance, il n'y a aucun système réellement sécurisé à 100%... y compris ceux que l'on va souvent montrer en exemple.
> Ce genre de système est souvent totalement insécurisé, ça va être la foire pour faire sauter ça en plus... et avec plaisir.


OpenBSD ? Tellement dur à installer que c'est sécurisé \o/  :^_^:

----------


## Praehotec

Enfin pour moi, plus on va monter dans la répression, plus on va massivement généraliser les solutions de transferts de données cryptées.

Et comme toujours, ce sont les gens qui ne sont pas informé et/ou pas très malins qui casqueront pour les autres. Elle est belle notre société...

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> La protection par l'obscurité ne fonctionne pas. Suffit de voir les conventions de hacker, certains arrivent à passer par un bug du driver wifi pour compromette un Mac avec tout les derniers patch (il y a +- un an, depuis ça à été "résolu" en partie).
> D'ailleurs à ma connaissance, il n'y a aucun système réellement sécurisé à 100%... y compris ceux que l'on va souvent montrer en exemple.
> Ce genre de système est souvent totalement insécurisé, ça va être la foire pour faire sauter ça en plus... et avec plaisir.


Ah mais je ne doute pas que certains malins arriveront à passer outre, maintenant entre les hackers qui y arriveront et le grand public, il y a une différence de taille et là on est dans le cadre d'une réglementation visant à éviter le piratage de masse.

----------


## Praehotec

> Ah mais je ne doute pas que certains malins arriveront à passer outre, maintenant entre les hackers qui y arriveront et le grand public, il y a une différence de taille et là on est dans le cadre d'une réglementation visant à éviter le piratage de masse.


Mais c'est bien ça que tu comprends pas.

Le texte Hadopi, ainsi que les méthodes qui ont été proposées ne vont pas permettre de limiter le piratage de masse parce que :

1 - Il sera facile de contourner le système
2 - Il sera facile de se retrouver "accusé pirate" même en ayant rien fait
3 - Même si le système n'est pas "facile" à contourner, les pirates se feront une joie d'écrire des versions d'emule/bittorrent/... qui contourneront d'eux même le système.

Alors oui, il faut absolument revoir et vite les lois sur les droits d'auteurs à l'ère du tout numérique. Mais non, il ne faut pas soutenir par défaut, un texte baclé et mal pensé.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> You started this. You started this war. This great, long war. But although you have started it, We will be the ones who finish it and you will be the ones on your knees begging for mercy to an organization who you will never know the face of.
> 
> Because we, are not like you. You can not cast us away by offering up money, offering up to clear the verdict brought up against the founders of pirate bay dot org, we will not accept any offers you make, we will not stop until we believe it is over. And we may never believe it is over.
> 
> We are Anonymous.
> 
> We are Legion.
> 
> We do not forgive.
> ...


C'est quand même pathétique  ::):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Krag en fait c'est un bon gros Loyal neutre en fait.
> 
> La loi c'est la loi. 
> On l'applique et puis c'est tout.


La vache, tu me ramènes à mes premières années de D&D avec tes alignements. Rien que pour ça, merci bcp. Moi, j'ai commencé avec un mago chaotic evil pour poursuivre avec un paladin lawful good puis je suis revenu à un mago chaotic neutral. 

Mais y'a un côté jouissif à être lawful neutral je reconnais. Le truc genre, Judge Dredd: 

"-Le pauvre type: Mais enfin, j'allais pas me jeter par la fenêtre quand même. C'était suicidaire! 
- Judge Dredd: c'était peut être suicidaire, mais au moins, c'était légal. "




> Bon, sinon, on sait de quoi il en retourne, du jugement de TPB ?





> On attends toujours une traduction du jugement, pour savoir exactement quels sont les termes utilisés pour la condamnation.


Voilà. Je renouvelle mon appel (de Cthulhu, oui, restons dans le registre RPG). Si l'un d'entre vous voit sur le net une traduction en anglais ou en français, signalez-le moi, ça nous fera gagner du temps. Et pareil pour la bonne âme qui, peut être pourra le traduire. Tiens-nous au courant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> , donc ça veut dire que les telecoms auront tout à perdre à vous couper votre connexion internet puisqu'ils perdront un client sans compensations financieres.


QUid du fait que j'ai besoin de ma connexion et que je préfère la payer, d'autant plus que je suis innocent, par exemple ?
Quand on voit comment sont traités les dossiers administratifs courants, y'a peu de chance que la connexion soit rétablie en 48H en cas d'erreur... Si tant est qu'ils s'ocupent du dossier tout de suite et qu'ils ne le repousse pas 3 mois plus tard.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> QUid du fait que j'ai besoin de ma connexion et que je préfère la payer, d'autant plus que je suis innocent, par exemple ?
> Quand on voit comment sont traités les dossiers administratifs courants, y'a peu de chance que la connexion soit rétablie en 48H en cas d'erreur... Si tant est qu'ils s'ocupent du dossier tout de suite et qu'ils ne le repousse pas 3 mois plus tard.


J'en sais rien, mais soit le système est bien fait et ces erreurs sont rares, soit le système est mal fait et la aucune connexion sera coupée parceque les telecoms ont surement pas l'intention de perdre du fric pour cette loi.




> Envoyé par *Septa*  
> _Krag en fait c'est un bon gros Loyal neutre en fait.
> 
> La loi c'est la loi. 
> On l'applique et puis c'est tout._


J'avais pas vu ce message.

Ouais c'est ce que je jouais sur Baldur's Gate  ::):

----------


## Septa

> C'est quand même pathétique


Sont jeunes...

C'est normal d'être "anar" quand on est jeune...

Ca me semble plus sain qu'être loyal neutre à moins de 60 ans... ::ninja::

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Sont jeunes...
> 
> C'est normal d'être "anar" quand on est jeune...
> 
> Ca me semble plus sain qu'être loyal neutre à moins de 60 ans...


Je suis très mature pour mon âge  ::): 




> Loyal neutre ou “ juge ”. Un personnage loyal neutre agit comme la loi, la tradition ou son code de conduite personnel le lui dictent. L’ordre et l’organisation sont vitaux pour lui. Il se peut qu’il suive un code constitué de ses propres règles, ou qu’il pense que l’ordre est nécessaire pour tous (auquel cas il est favorable à un gouvernement fort et organisé). Ambre, une moine obéissant à une discipline très stricte sans se laisser ni émouvoir par les gens en difficulté ni séduire par le Mal, est loyale neutre.
> 
> *Cet alignement est le meilleur qui soit, car il signifie que l’on est fiable et honorable, sans pour autant être fanatique.*


C'est trop moi  :B):

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

> OpenBSD ? Tellement dur à installer que c'est sécurisé \o/


Tsss, c'est pas sécurisé par défaut... t'as intérêt à patcher directement après l'install, si possible sans être connecté au net héhé. 

OpenVMS était un des pilier des système sur sécurisé – même le root ne pouvait pas supprimer de fichier, pas les droits suffisant  ::P: 
Mais ici ils ne vont pas se diriger vers ça, un simple cryptage suffira à éliminer pas mal de vérification (et c'est en train d'être mis en place un peu partout), et on peut penser que la plupart des softs de partage vont devoir changer les méthodes de transfert que pour ressembler à autre (j'ai vu quelque projet allant dans ce sens).

Ceci étant, je persiste à dire que chercher à faire évoluer la loi serait une démarche plus efficace. 

Sinon il y a les initiatives personnelles qui sont sympa, je pense à celle de Nine Inch Nails – Trent Reznor ne trouve pas que le tout téléchargeable soit agréable, loin de la, mais qu'il faut faire avec et essayer de voir comment gagner sa vie avec ces contraintes.

----------


## Enoi

> C'est quand même pathétique


 Surement mais ils ont coulé pas mal de sites internet, donc une déclaration de guerre réelle quand même.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Surement mais ils ont coulé pas mal de sites internet, donc une déclaration de guerre réelle quand même.


Ils les ont pas coulé non plus, ils sont momentanément coupés.

Stratégiquement c'est pas bien calculé je pense, ce genre de réaction va pousser encore plus les gouvernements à lutter contre le piratage, les conforter dans leur vision du Pirate Terroriste.

Mais cela dit, ça va être très amusant à suivre  ::):

----------


## Wobak

> Mais ici ils ne vont pas se diriger vers ça, un simple cryptage suffira à éliminer pas mal de vérification


Chiffrage  :;):

----------


## exarkun

Je serai pour un forfait genre de 50€ par mois fourni par le FAI pour avoir le droit de télécharger des cd , jeux, dvd en quantité limité genre 6 mois apres leur sortie par exemple.

J'aimerai bien aussi une meilleure sécurisation des paiement en ligne, à l'heure actuel je ne trouve pas ça fiable à 100%, il y a trop de numéro de CB dans la nature et le systéme d'indemnisation pas assez rapide (surtout pour ceux qui sont sur la corde raide).

Enfin comme les jeux devrai passer en collection budget 6 à 9 mois apres leur sortie par exemple. Les artistes pourrait bénéficier d'un prêt à taux 0 pour se faire connaître et se distribuer sans passer par les majors. Au niveau DVD je trouve le prix trop cher, 15€ neuf puis 5€apres, a moins de baisser le prix de la place de ciné de 9€ à 5€pour un adulte.

Bref des idées en vrac , car je pense que la culture doit être accessible à tous, gratuite non ok (sauf 10 ans apres je pense), mais accessible.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

L'un des inconvénients que je trouve à un forfait pour avoir accès à tout c'est que du coup on fout tout dans le même panier. Et on se retrouver ainsi à financer des oeuvres dont on a rien à foutre ou pire, contre lesquelles nous luttons. Parce que payer x€ par mois pour pouvoir écouter ce que je considère comme de la vraie musique et savoir que y% de l'argent que je fous là-dedans va à la star ac ça m'emmerde.
En mettant tout ensemble on enlève le seul pouvoir que le public à sur les oeuvres: celui d'acheter ou non puisqu'on aura tout de toutes façons. Ca peut aussi être une grande porte ouverte à d'autres merdes encore plus nombreuses...

En ce qui concerne ce que tu dis sur les DVDs, c'est super cher c'est clair, mais surtout dans les magasins. Heureusement qu'il existe des alternatives sur le net pour acheter moins cher même si ça reste important. Faut juste espérer que les gens achètent en masse sur ces sites pour obliger les grands magasins à s'aligner. Enfin bon il faut reconnaître que c'est moins cher qu'avant, combien de DVD à 10€, de collector à 15€ à la Fnac? Un petit paquet quand même.
Et enfin le plus aberrant de tout: la place de cinoche! On est passé de moins de 50 frcs à 9€ en quelques années, mal au cul. Ca c'est vraiment un truc rédhibitoire pour se bouger le cul et découvrir de nouveaux films.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

Ok, je met un timbre et j'envois tout ça au pole nord  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pendant que t'y es, demande au barbu de t'envoyer d'autres arguments que "piratage = caca, donc Hadopi çay bien".

----------


## exarkun

> L'un des inconvénients que je trouve à un forfait pour avoir accès à tout c'est que du coup on fout tout dans le même panier. Et on se retrouver ainsi à financer des oeuvres dont on a rien à foutre ou pire, contre lesquelles nous luttons. Parce que payer x€ par mois pour pouvoir écouter ce que je considère comme de la vraie musique et savoir que y% de l'argent que je fous là-dedans va à la star ac ça m'emmerde.
> ..


Ben non en fait l'argent du forfait va a ce que tu achèterais par rapport au catalogue donné après c'est au FAI de négocier les prix au détail derrière par exemple :

50€ = 1 jeu + 3 CD + 1 film et au detail 25 + 15 + 10 qui va à ubisoft + sony + warner.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ou alors redistribuer en fonction des trucs télécharger, mais j'imagine pas le mic-mac.
Non le plus simple dans l'absolu, ça reste d'arrêter de prendre les consommateurs pour de putains de vaches à lait, et une baisse globale et générale des tarifs.
Et de foutre la paix au marché de l'occasion, merde.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Oui ça serait trop le bordel ton truc exarkun. Et puis tu contre-dis toi-même le principe: redistribution en fonction du catalogue proposé... bref c'est plus un licence globale mais un truc un peu moins au détail qu'aujourd'hui. Et puis re-sacré bordel quoi.
d'accord avec l'ingrédient principal du chocolat pour le coup: baisser les putain de tarifs. Ca coutera de toutes façons moins de fric que de mettre en place une licence globale.

----------


## Wobak

> L'un des inconvénients que je trouve à un forfait pour avoir accès à tout c'est que du coup on fout tout dans le même panier. Et on se retrouver ainsi à financer des oeuvres dont on a rien à foutre ou pire, contre lesquelles nous luttons. Parce que payer x€ par mois pour pouvoir écouter ce que je considère comme de la vraie musique et savoir que y% de l'argent que je fous là-dedans va à la star ac ça m'emmerde.
> En mettant tout ensemble on enlève le seul pouvoir que le public à sur les oeuvres: celui d'acheter ou non puisqu'on aura tout de toutes façons. Ca peut aussi être une grande porte ouverte à d'autres merdes encore plus nombreuses...
> 
> En ce qui concerne ce que tu dis sur les DVDs, c'est super cher c'est clair, mais surtout dans les magasins. Heureusement qu'il existe des alternatives sur le net pour acheter moins cher même si ça reste important. Faut juste espérer que les gens achètent en masse sur ces sites pour obliger les grands magasins à s'aligner. Enfin bon il faut reconnaître que c'est moins cher qu'avant, combien de DVD à 10€, de collector à 15€ à la Fnac? Un petit paquet quand même.
> Et enfin le plus aberrant de tout: la place de cinoche! On est passé de moins de 50 frcs à 9€ en quelques années, mal au cul. Ca c'est vraiment un truc rédhibitoire pour se bouger le cul et découvrir de nouveaux films.


Cf. un système qui marche : carte illimité du cinoche.
Ca me fait payer un abonnement alors que je vais voir que 15% des films qui sortent, mais c'est toujours moins cher que place par place...

----------


## Zilief

10 ans à poireauter en attendant qu'internet nous soit fourni avec des bandes passantes assez larges pour qu'on puisse dl ce qui nous intéresse...

10 ans à payer 30 € par mois.

Et quand ça devient possible, on nous dit niet les canards, on va retourner au minitel pour le même prix...

Et maintenant partager ça s'appelle du piratage.

Et c'est les mêmes guignols qui comprennent déjà pas en quoi la SACEM est vérolée (pas reconnue en dehors de la France, seuls les gros touchent... Gros) qui vont voter des lois auxquelles ils ne comprennent rien, pas même l'énoncé, parce qu'ils sont nés avec la TSF, donc c'est ces guignols-là qui vont faire les régles, sous la dictée des distributeurs de daube en paquets de mille ("Yo Pascal Nègre, j'te kiff bonhomme!")...

Manquerait plus qu'on vienne me dire que le consommateur va y gagner quelque chose.

Même Johnny Hallyday, le plus gros braqueur de la SACEM, ne possède pas ses premiers enregistrements : c'est sa 1e maison de disque, qui lui a bien mis profond, qui palpe encore aujourd'hui... Le systême, c'est "toi tu fais de l'art, nous on fait du fric, me dis pas que t'as besoin de fric, c'est vulgaire ! T'es un artiste... J't'envie mec" ! Et on vient nous bassiner avec la défense du ptit chanteur abandonné, alors que les plus gros prédateurs ont pignon sur rue, et qu'ils vendent de la chansonnette au kilo, comme à la foire à la saucisse.

Alors à qui profite le crime ?

-30 € par mois au provider, qui te fait lanterner des vitesses de dl de foufous, de l'accès illimité... Et qui est prêt à te balancer si on lui demande ! Mais continue à payer hein...

-Des maisons de disques qui continuent, comme tous les "producteurs" respectables à pomper 90% des revenus de ce que pondent les artistes... Qui continuent à vendre des CDs au prix CD-Video, qui n'ont pas vu le marché changer (ooooh mince chuis désolé, ça se vend plus comme au XVIIe siècle les arbalètes ? T'as qu'à les mettre au boulot les potiches du marketing ! Ils sont pas payés à rien foutre ??! Si ?)

-Les mêmes boîtes qui fabriquent des DVD vierges, des graveurs, des ordis, le tout en nous vantant ce qu'on peut faire avec (copier, diffuser, échanger...), et qui à l'occasion, produisent aussi des disques (Sony reprazent!)... Dites, je l'ai pas payé au rabais mon PC les gars ! Il me semble même que ça douille un peu par rapport au prix de fab'...

Conclusion des spécialistes encravatés qui somnolent à l'assemblée entre 2 restos : 
-"ç'ay les vilains qui utilisent ce qu'on leur a vendu ! ils veulent tuer les chtites nartistes !"
-"Eeeh j'ai une idée : on a qu'à leur faire repayer le truc !"


Ch'adooooooooooore ! Mais nan chuis pas énervé ! Vas-y TPB ! Pète-leur la gueule à ces batards !

PS : Le vrai problème de TPB, c'est qu'Universal a pas trouvé l'idée avant eux...

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Et maintenant partager ça s'appelle du piratage.


Tu ne partages pas, tu copies des produits.

C'est indéfendable comme position, en plus tu craches sur la SACEM mais quand tous les toccards adeptes de TPB font leur marché sur ce site, il touche quoi lui l'artiste ?

----------


## Zilief

Dans un monde cohérent, où les vendeurs de disques auraient muté, les artistes toucheraient leur part sur les gains engrangés par les FAI (abonnements) et TPB (bannières). En l'état actuel des choses, mon cher canard, je vois pas en quoi TPB est plus à blamer ques tous les FAI, qui eux continuent à empocher le pactole, sans rien reverser à personne.

Et encore une fois, quand on vend au consommateur une machine à copier chère (comme le magnétoscope pour la VHS, les PC d'aujourd'hui et le pack internet qui va avec, etc.), ce n'est pas au consommateur de payer 2 fois ! Qui se fait de l'argent ? Qui devrait être taxé ? Celui qui paye ??? On se mord la queue là !

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Dans un monde cohérent, où les vendeurs de disques auraient muté, les artistes toucheraient leur part sur les gains engrangés par les FAI (abonnements) et TPB (bannières). En l'état actuel des choses, mon cher canard, je vois pas en quoi TPB est plus à blamer ques tous les FAI, qui eux continuent à empocher le pactole, sans rien reverser à personne.


Bah les FAI donnent accès à un outil, ça ne veut pas dire qu'on peut, parcequ'on paye cet outil, en faire ce que l'on veut, ce que fait visiblement TPB.

Les FAI n'ont pas grand chose à voir pour moi avec cette histoire, ils ne sont pas responsable des lois contre le piratage, ils n'ont rien à y gagner puisque ça a été longtemps et ça reste un argument de vente inavoué.

Maintenant acheter une Ferrari ne te met pas au dessus des réglementations routières, même si l'argument principal est la vitesse.




> Et encore une fois, quand on vend au consommateur une machine à copier chère (comme le magnétoscope pour la VHS, les PC d'aujourd'hui et le pack internet qui va avec, etc.), ce n'est pas au consommateur de payer 2 fois ! Qui se fait de l'argent ? Qui devrait être taxé ? Celui qui paye ??? On se mord la queue là !


Ca fait un moment que le piratage est puni par la loi, que le consommateur se sente laisé avant cette loi, je peux comprendre. Mais aujourd'hui il achète son pc, prend son abonnement internet en toute connaissance des lois sur la copie et le piratage.

Ps : T'arrives à te mordre la queue ??!  ::wub::

----------


## Praehotec

> Maintenant acheter une Ferrari ne te met pas au dessus des réglementations routières, même si l'argument principal est la vitesse.


Enfin ça, c'est encore un préjugé limite hein...

Que tu argumentes, oui, que tu défendes une loi liberticide, c'est ton truc. Que tu demandes des preuves sur des affirmations un peu limite, okay.

Par contre, fais de même dans ton argumentation, parce que entre la sphère de négation des arguments techniques et tes préjugés sans aucun fondements...


N'importe quel passionné de la mécanique automobile digne de ce nom t'expliquera qu'il n'achète pas une Ferrari pour la vitesse.

----------


## kaldanm

Zilief, tu a raison, il y a une inadequation entre les technologies grand public et l'offre legale.

Aujourd'hui meme les supermarchés vendent des PC avec graveurs, une platine DVD qui lis les divx ca se trouve pour 20 euros, les autoradios sont mp3...

Et d'un autre coté l'offre legale stagne, a quelques exception pres (itunes, deezer).

La license globale c'est comme la carte de cinema : peu de monde qui en profite vraiment pour passer la journée, la plupart des utilisateurs vont juste voir 2 films par semaine, plus ou moins selon les sorties.
Et encore, il reste les revenus du popcorn,car il y a toujours un budget cinema.

Vous vous imaginez aujourd'hui payer 10 € par place de ciné et gardez le meme rythme ? franchement  je serais beaucoup plus regardant et je n'irais jamais au cinema comme j'y vais desormais aujourd'hui.

----------


## Praehotec

> Zilief, tu a raison, il y a une inadequation entre les technologies grand public et l'offre legale.
>  Aujourd'hui meme les supermarchés vendent des PC avec graveurs, une platine DVD qui lis les divx ca se trouve pour 20 euros, les autoradios sont mp3...
>  Et d'un autre coté l'offre legale stagne, a quelques exception pres (itunes, deezer).
>  La license globale c'est comme la carte de cinema : peu de monde qui en profite vraiment pour passer la journée, la plupart des utilisateurs vont juste voir 2 films par semaine, plus ou moins selon les sorties.


Tout à fait. 

Et j'ajouterais que dans l'esprit des gens, tout ces biens culturels ont énormément perdu en valeur. Payer 15 euros pour un cd, avec la belle pochette, et tout, dans le magasin au centre, ou j'peux écouter la zik et faire mon choix, c'est une chose.

Payer la même chose, pour un truc sans pochette, dématérialisé qui "n'existe pas vraiment en fait", je crois que ça choque, même inconsciemment les gens. Une sensation de "possession" atténuée ?

Il y a eu de sacrée baisses de tarifs dans l'équipement audio-visuel, qui coute actuellement 3 fois rien. Par contre, les biens culturels (mp3, dvd etc.) eux n'ont pas baissé de prix. Concrètement, aux tarifs des majors actuellement, l'utilisateur lambda il fait comment pour remplir son Super IPod de 120go ?





> Avec une capacité de stockage de 120 Go, iPod classic peut stocker jusqu'à 30 000 chansons 
> Site web apple


30000 chansons ? A 1 euros la chanson, cela représente 1 an de salaire d'un bonhomme moyen. Le rapport entre le matériel et l'offre légale pour utiliser pleinement le matériel est complètement disproportionné. (Enfin moi ça me choque du moins... l'ado de 16 ans qui a reçu son Ipod à Nowel, il fait comment pour l'utiliser, ne serais ce qu'a 10% de ces capacités ?)

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Tout à fait. 
> 
> Et j'ajouterais que dans l'esprit des gens, tout ces biens culturels ont énormément perdu en valeur. Payer 15 euros pour un cd, avec la belle pochette, et tout, dans le magasin au centre, ou j'peux écouter la zik et faire mon choix, c'est une chose.
> 
> Payer la même chose, pour un truc sans pochette, dématérialisé qui "n'existe pas vraiment en fait", je crois que ça choque, même inconsciemment les gens. Une sensation de "possession" atténuée ?


Là dessus c'est vrai que personnellement pour cette raison, je ne suis pas fan du dématérialisé.

Mais tu peux aussi acheter ton CD et en extraire les chansons, t'es pas obligé de passer par la case Piratage, et si y a qu'une ou deux chansons qui t'intéressent, bah tu vas pas mourrir en ayant dépensé le tarif en offre légale.





> Il y a eu de sacrée baisses de tarifs dans l'équipement audio-visuel, qui coute actuellement 3 fois rien. Par contre, les biens culturels (mp3, dvd etc.) eux n'ont pas baissé de prix. Concrètement, aux tarifs des majors actuellement, l'utilisateur lambda il fait comment pour remplir son Super IPod de 120go ?


Mais faut arrêter d'être couillon, personne vous demande de remplir les 120 GO, on vous le vend en vous disant vous pourrez mettre jusqu'à 120 GO mais vous avez un cerveau non ? Vous pouvez vous en servir pour voir la différence entre le discours du vendeur et vos possibilités réelles.

----------


## Praehotec

> mais vous avez un cerveau non ? Vous pouvez vous en servir pour voir la différence entre le discours du vendeur et vos possibilités réelles.


Oh ça... a voir l'explosion des crédits revolving à des taux hallucinants, je commence à en douter.  ::rolleyes:: 

Non sérieusement, y'a un problème de fond à ce niveau là. Tant que la musique dématérialisée sera aussi chère, toutes les lois du monde n'arriveront pas à empêcher le piratage.

Mais ça choque vraiment personne de savoir que pour remplir un Ipod a 250 euros, il faut grosso modo 25000 euros de musique ?
(d'un coup, je comprends pourquoi ils veulent pas du marché de l'occasion, ça devient sacrément rentable le vol d'ipod si on peut revendre les fichiers aussi  ::P: )




> Mais tu peux aussi acheter ton CD et en extraire les chansons


D'ailleurs, ça marche toujours pour de vrai ça ? Parce qu'avec toutes leurs galettes bardées de protections... 
Perso j'ai arrêté d'acheter des cds à cause de ça, les 3/4 du temps, j'arrivais pas à lire mes cds sur tout mes lecteurs (pc, chaine hifi, lecteur de la bagnole), d'ailleurs pour les jeux c'est plus ou moins pareil, j'en achète quasiment plus depuis que j'ai eu l'un ou l'autre qui étaient réfractaires à mon lecteur à cause de leur systèmes de protection en carton.

----------


## kaldanm

> Oh ça... a voir l'explosion des crédits revolving à des taux hallucinants, je commence à en douter.


Tu viens de me donner une super idée.

Me reste plus qu'a racheter le fichier client de mediatis (20% ! c'est plus du vol a ce niveau là, c'est du WoW !) et a passer une semaine en envoi de spam-spam-moule-moule  ::):

----------


## Zilief

"Allo la banque ? Je voudrais faire un crédit sur 10 ans parce qu'on vient de m'offrir un i-pod..."

Ahahhahaha... C'est bon de rire parfois...  ::P: 

Kroc'Nabots, j'ai du mal à te suivre quand tu défends les types qui ont des avocats et des cellules de marketing, des lobbyistes, pour le faire.

Je ne prêche pas seulement pour ma chapelle, je dis simplement que si les producteurs de contenus soi-disant culturels ("films", "disques", etc. même s'il s'agit aujourd'hui plus de loisir, mais c'est un autre débat...) ont un problème à intégrer dans leurs schémas de distribution des supports nouveaux, ce n'est pas à nous de payer, mais à eux de s'adapter. ça s'appelle la loi du marché, et ils payent assez de parasites pour trouver des solutions nouvelles...  Ou alors, c'est que c'est vraiment que des parasites... Et c'est peut-être pour ça que les CDs sont aussi chers.

Je refuse d'avoir à payer 2 fois pour la même chose : l'accès à des données échangeables, et les données échangeables par la suite. Si j'achète une pomme à l'épicier du coin, je vais pas en plus payer le droit de la manger !

Mais il est plus simple de faire passer les consommateurs à la caisse que de s'attaquer aux FAI, marché que lorgnent de toute façon les majors...

Et concrètement qu'ont-elles fait ces majors depuis la "naissance" du problème lié au commerce dématérialisé ? Pouic. Nada. Tu achètes toujours ton boîtier-cristal merdique au prix où il était vendu quand le CD est arrivé, comme si le procédé n'était pas rentabilisé depuis longtemps, et les artistes touchent toujours aussi peu dessus de toute façon*... Les albums livrés avec un artbook sont toujours aussi rares... Pas de baisse des prix, pas d'offre supplémentaire. Si ils ne font rien dans ce sens, ça ne sert à rien de venir pleurer dans le giron des politiques à coups de lobbying.

Quant à la SACEM, excuse-moi, mais je ne tiens pas un discours d'abruti en disant que ç'ay du caca de poney, je dis simplement que ce n'était déjà pas un moyen satisfaisant de défendre les intérêts des artistes AVANT la dématérialisation, et que maintenant, c'est juste un système dépassé par la réalité. (j'ai des potes musicos, qui font pour manger des bandes sons pour le jeu vidéo, et c'est amusant de voir que quand un jeu doit être distribué aux USA, les distributeurs leur demandent instamment de ne rien déposer à la SACEM... Ah ah ah... "Allo la France, le marché est devenu mondial, on fait quoi ?"..."Euuuh, on ferme les frontières ?")

Si TPB a pu faire de l'argent en distribuant gratuitement des adresses, c'est que des annonceurs ont acheté chez eux des espaces publicitaires. Alors pourquoi ne pas taxer la pub ? Ou pourquoi les majors ne mettent-elles pas en place des systèmes équivalents ? Apparemment, le système est viable non ???  ::huh:: 

*pour rappel, des groupes, et pas des moindres (aidez-moi les canards, je me souviens plus, moi après les Clash, de toute façon...Bon je vais retrouver ça et je rajouterai plus tard...) se lancent aujourd'hui dans l'autoproduction et la distribution gratuite de leurs albums via internet. Résultat : les types palpent du pognon comme jamais ils n'en ont palpé auparavant durant leur séjour en major. Le problème, c'est pas les les consommateurs, mais le fait qu'un artiste doit nourrir tout un tas de sangsues avant d'arriver chez le consommateur.

** Ah ayé ! Radiohead, Metallica... Une paille, quoi...

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> "Allo la banque ? Je voudrais faire un crédit sur 10 ans parce qu'on vient de m'offrir un i-pod..."
> 
> Ahahhahaha... C'est bon de rire parfois...


Moi ce que je pige pas, c'est que vous partez du principe que parceque vous avez disons 250 GO de place, vous devez à tout prix les remplir.

J'ai un disque dur sur mon PC qui me laisse de la place, je cherche pas nécessairement à le remplir à bloc.




> Kroc'Nabots, j'ai du mal à te suivre quand tu défends les types qui ont des avocats et des cellules de marketing, des lobbyistes, pour le faire.


J'aime les riches, ils sont beaux et inteligents  :B): 

Nan mais sérieusement, je défend les droits de chacuns, mais je ne ferais pas d'expetion au droit parceque telle société a de l'argent. On s'en fout de ça, au même titre qu'on a pas à négligé le droit de celui qui n'en a pas.





> Je ne prêche pas seulement pour ma chapelle, je dis simplement que si les producteurs de contenus soi-disant culturels ("films", "disques", etc. même s'il s'agit aujourd'hui plus de loisir, mais c'est un autre débat...) ont un problème à intégrer dans leurs schémas de distribution des supports nouveaux, ce n'est pas à nous de payer, mais à eux de s'adapter.


Mais ils demandent justement la loi pour pouvoir s'adapter, comment veux tu percer dans un marché ou tu vends des choses là ou d'autres le proposent gratuitement ?




> Je refuse d'avoir à payer 2 fois pour la même chose : l'accès à des données échangeables, et les données échangeables par la suite. Si j'achète une pomme à l'épicier du coin, je vais pas en plus payer le droit de la manger !


Mais Internet n'est pas vendu pour ça, Internet n'est pas vendu pour avoir accès à tout gratuitement.





> Quant à la SACEM, excuse-moi, mais je ne tiens pas un discours d'abruti en disant que ç'ay du caca de poney, je dis simplement que ce n'était déjà pas un moyen satisfaisant de défendre les intérêts des artistes AVANT la dématérialisation, et que maintenant, c'est juste un système dépassé par la réalité.


Mais ce n'est pas le problème, si la SACEM est injuste, faut reclamer une loi pour modifier son fonctionnement. Maintenant c'est pas pour autant qu'il faut accepter des sites hors la loi comme TPB.




> Si TPB a pu faire de l'argent en distribuant gratuitement des adresses, c'est que des annonceurs ont acheté chez eux des espaces publicitaires. Alors pourquoi ne pas taxer la pub ? Ou pourquoi les majors ne mettent-elles pas en place des systèmes équivalents ? Apparemment, le système est viable non ???


Des systèmes équivalent à quoi ?

----------


## kaldanm

on deraille on deraille... Mais il y a un topic de HADOPI sur le forum "Tout et Rien" ! Ici c'est le proces Pirate Bay.


un petit lien avec un article au sujet de la riposte des "pirates" qui pourissent les fax des avocats de la partie adverse.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> 30000 chansons ? A 1 euros la chanson, cela représente 1 an de salaire d'un bonhomme moyen.


 :tired: 

Putain j'aimerais bien palper le salaire moyen dis donc  ::P:

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> un petit lien avec un article au sujet de la riposte des "pirates" qui pourissent les fax des avocats de la partie adverse.


Ouah, c'est violent ! C'est quoi la prochaine étape ? Piquer les sucres à la cafétéria ?  ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

AH nan ! Le café c'est sacré, merde!

----------


## XWolverine

L'argument de l'incitation par les débits vantés par les FAI et les capacités de stockage sur les lecteurs MP3 n'est pas idiot (ça peut influencer certaines personnes), mais c'est une paille et la trépidante activité des réseaux p2p était déjà bien conséquente quand les débits étaient de 512 Kb/s et les lecteurs à 128 ou 256 Mo.

Pour revenir à TPB, c'est bien beau de soutenir leur action au nom d'une hypothétique liberté (liberté de faire quoi, au fait ?) et pour eux de se prendre pour les fers de lance de la rebellion (mais quelle rébellion, au fait ?), sauf que le discours qu'ils véhiculent, ce n'est pas trop "_le système est pourri, il faut redéfinir le concept de contenu numérique, la plèbe a le droit à la culture numérique_" mais plutôt "_on vous emmerdent, les oeuvres numériques sont à tout le monde, on fait ça parce que personne ne peut nous en empêcher_" et les mouvements qui les suivent (il n'y a qu'à voir les histoires citées juste au dessus, de hack des sites et l'opération fax) ne plaident pas à l'encontre de ça.
TPB auraient pu faire quelque chose, mais pas en cautionnant les échanges d'adresses de torrent, ni en jouant l'ambiguité on n'est pas des pirates mais en fait si, t'façon, on va vous montrer qu'on peut avoir une existence légale (tu m'étonnes que leurs opposants au procès ait envie de les enfoncer) et si ça rate, on jouera les martyrs pour ouvrir une brèche dans le système.
Hadopi et TPB, même combat mais à l'opposé, on enfonce les portes ouvertes sans compromis ni conciliation, pour arriver à imposer sa vision du problème, tranchée et extrème.

----------


## kaldanm

> Le Verdict : Un an de prison ferme et environ 2.5 millons d'euro d'amende.
> 
> http://www.clubic.com/actualite-2710...irate-bay.html


Euh, c'est l'objet de la news ca, on attends le verdict de l'appel, là  ::):

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Par contre en tant qu'artiste, les trucs genre SACEM ou SABAM, c'est quand même une sacrée sodomie avec du gravier si on est pas un gros poisson. Avant on paie pour protection non existante et le droit de bien fermer sa gueule surtout. 

Sans compter effectivement le prix de la culture – il faut savoir rester réaliste. Techniquement avec des loi comme HADOPI et autre, on fini vite par se retrouver à ne pas pouvoir transférer ses CD sur son iPod sans être vu comme un vil piratin ! En Angleterre c'est d'ailleurs déjà le cas, pas de fair use. 
On est dans une société de consommation, mais aussi d'augmentation constante de capital si possible, et la, ça dérive et pas qu'un peu.

Que TPB n'aie pas respecté la loi ACTUELLE, c'est (peut-être/probablement) un fait, mais ça ne veut en aucun cas dire que celle-ci n'est pas inique.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ce que je ne pige pas, c'est que le site soit toujours ouvert.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Euh, c'est l'objet de la news ca, on attends le verdict de l'appel, là


Ouais j'ai vu un mec posté ça et j'ai bêtement copié ^^

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ce que je ne pige pas, c'est que le site soit toujours ouvert.


C'est un autre des gros pb qu'à la justice dans ce genre d'affaires. Les serveurs sont, selon les propos des 4 gus, dispatchés à l'étranger (en Asie principalement) et même les techniciens n'en connaissent pas l'emplacement exact. 

Ceci étant dit, je ne suis pas certain que le jugement ait ordonné la fermeture du site. Mais même si c'était le cas, c'est une sanction qui peut rester lettre morte sans trop de pb. A nouveau, j'attends avec impatience une traduction du jugement  :Emo: 

Quand je pense qu'il n'y en a pas un seul d'entre vous qui connaisse une séduisante suédoise à double langue, enfin, bilingue quoi.....Non franchement, et après on dit que les geeks plaisent aux femmes...

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

> Quand je pense qu'il n'y en a pas un seul d'entre vous qui connaisse une séduisante suédoise à double langue, enfin, bilingue quoi.....Non franchement, et après on dit que les geeks plaisent aux femmes...


Quand on vois le nombre de mes conquêtes (bien heureusement supérieur à 0) ainsi que celles de mes amis (hélas pour certains d'entre-eux, parfois non supérieur à 0), j'aurais tendance à dire que ce constat n'est pas prouvé. D'ailleurs, trouve moi un seul texte officiel qui dit clairement que les geeks plaisent aux femmes ?  :ouaiouai: 

@+, Arka

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Quand on vois le nombre de mes conquêtes (bien heureusement supérieur à 0) ainsi que celles de mes amis (hélas pour certains d'entre-eux, parfois non supérieur à 0), j'aurais tendance à dire que ce constat n'est pas prouvé. D'ailleurs, trouve moi un seul texte officiel qui dit clairement que les geeks plaisent aux femmes ? 
> 
> @+, Arka


http://copinedegeek.com/

Et surtout ça

http://copinedegeek.com/article.php3?id_article=1

----------


## SAYA

Grand_Maître_B;



> Et surtout ça
> 
> http://copinedegeek.com/article.php3?id_article=1


Tout compte fait je préfère aller aux USA me chercher un cow boy (sans bouton et pas binoclard) ::P:  ::P: mais avec des beaux cheveux long et bruns (avec un PC et tout et tout dans son ranch : faut ce qu'il faut quand même )

----------


## Wobak

> Grand_Maître_B;
> Tout compte fait je préfère aller aux USA me chercher un cow boy (sans bouton et pas binoclard)mais avec des beaux cheveux long et bruns (avec un PC et tout et tout dans son ranch : faut ce qu'il faut quand même )


T'as intérêt à bien parler anglais alors, parce que dans le genre je baragouine pas bien, les cowboys, ce sont des rois  :;):

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

> http://copinedegeek.com/
> 
> Et surtout ça
> 
> http://copinedegeek.com/article.php3?id_article=1


Rejeté  ::|:  ! Le fait que cette catégorie existe (et c'est heureux  :;): ) n'en fait néanmoins pas une généralité !

Je proteste donc énergiquement contre cette manipulation grotesque. Il n'y a aucun exemple chiffré dans les documents que vous avez fourni Maître ! Tout ce que vous essayez de faire, c'est de manipuler les juges !

A non merde, je m'emballe là, en plus je veux devenir conseillé en PI, pas avocat...

@+, Arka

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Rejeté  ! Le fait que cette catégorie existe (et c'est heureux ) n'en fait néanmoins pas une généralité !
> 
> Je proteste donc énergiquement contre cette manipulation grotesque. Il n'y a aucun exemple chiffré dans les documents que vous avez fourni Maître ! Tout ce que vous essayez de faire, c'est de manipuler les juges !
> 
> A non merde, je m'emballe là, en plus je veux devenir conseillé en PI, pas avocat...
> 
> @+, Arka



Je soumets au Tribunal ce livre phénomène http://www.amazon.com/I-Love-Geeks-O.../dp/1605500232

Sans compter que je communique aux débats ce témoignage:

http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2008/03/...king-up-girls/

Unless you’ve been living under a virtual rock, you’ve heard the meme bouncing around the [COLOR=#EE1C24 ! important][COLOR=#EE1C24 ! important]Internet[/COLOR][/COLOR] about how girls love Geeks. We published the *12 Reasons a Geek Will Steal Your Girlfriend in 2008* last month... 

Sans déconner, tout le net en parle et toi tu ne le sais pas ? Alors, c'est une bonne nouvelle pour toi si tu es un geek en tous les cas! Les femmes sont folles de toi  :;): 

Crois-moi, être un geek dans les années 80/début 90, c'était bcp moins bien vu, mais alors vraiment bcp bcp moins  ::(: 

Alors, bougez-vous les gars, trouvez-vous une suédoise bilingue et qu'elle nous traduise ce jugement piratebay, qu'on avance !

----------


## exarkun

> Je soumets au Tribunal ce livre phénomène http://www.amazon.com/I-Love-Geeks-O.../dp/1605500232
> 
> Sans compter que je communique aux débats ce témoignage:
> 
> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2008/03/...king-up-girls/
> 
> Unless you’ve been living under a virtual rock, you’ve heard the meme bouncing around the [COLOR=#EE1C24 ! important][COLOR=#EE1C24 ! important]Internet[/COLOR][/COLOR] about how girls love Geeks. We published the *12 Reasons a Geek Will Steal Your Girlfriend in 2008* last month... 
> 
> Sans déconner, tout le net en parle et toi tu ne le sais pas ? Alors, c'est une bonne nouvelle pour toi si tu es un geek en tous les cas! Les femmes sont folles de toi 
> ...


Les geek ... hum... c'est pas ce faux reportage commandé par intel pour interviewer des passants où tout le monde a confondu nerd avec geek? Non parce que si c'est les femmes cherchent un nerd alors là  ::o:

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

D'accord maître, je me rend à vos arguments. (j'adore ton lien sur les 12 raisons)

Mais ça ne change pas le fait que je n'ai pas de suédoise sous la main.  ::rolleyes:: 

(une Russe oui, mais c'est pas le bon pays ni le bon langage)

@+, Arka

----------


## Dar

Par contre gaffe les enfants ca date de 2008, et c'est comme le bal des oranges...

----------


## XWolverine

Bah suffit d'aller faire un tour sur le topic des papas canards ou le topic du coeur pour voir que certains geek ont d'autres activités que rester devant leur écran  :;):  (bon, y'a le topic de la lose, aussi)
Mais bon, toujours pas de suédoises  ::P:

----------


## Septa

Vous avez lu la dernière ?
http://www.numerama.com/magazine/127...-d-auteur.html

Le procès risque d'être annuler. Le juge serait un membre d'organisation défendant le droit d'auteur... Conflit d'intérêt tout ça.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

TAin entre Hadopi et TPB, pas besoin de mater les soaps à la TV  ::):

----------


## Septa

> TAin entre Hadopi et TPB, pas besoin de mater les soaps à la TV


Ça va faire baisser le piratage de série du coup. ::wub::

----------


## kaldanm

> Vous avez lu la dernière ?
> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/127...-d-auteur.html
> 
> Le procès risque d'être annuler. Le juge serait un membre d'organisation défendant le droit d'auteur... Conflit d'intérêt tout ça.


C'est pas possible, ce juge est un Spy, pour donner le baton pour se faire battre comme cela...

----------


## Aghora

> Vous avez lu la dernière ?
> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/127...-d-auteur.html
> 
> Le procès risque d'être annuler. Le juge serait un membre d'organisation défendant le droit d'auteur... Conflit d'intérêt tout ça.


Qu'est ce qu'on dit déjà ? Ah oui "PWNED !!".

----------


## ERISS

> Le juge serait un membre d'organisation défendant le droit d'auteur...


 :haha:   ::blink::  Il espérait que ça se sache pas ou bien il ne connait pas son boulot?? Quel crétin.
Ou il a carrément été, en plus de ça, soudoyé.

----------


## Septa

> Il espérait que ça se sache pas ou bien il ne connait pas son boulot?? Quel crétin.
> Ou il a carrément été, en plus de ça, soudoyé.


Il y aussi un des policiers qui bossait sur l'enquête qui c'est retrouvé embauché par une des compagnies ayant pris part au procès contre pirate bay...
Je me demande ce que ça va donner tout ça.

----------


## Zilief

Mais quel talent !  :^_^:

----------


## claneys

:haha:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Alors, bougez-vous les gars, trouvez-vous une suédoise bilingue et qu'elle nous traduise ce jugement piratebay, qu'on avance !


Encore faudrait il qu'elle sache lire. (suedoise, blonde, toussa...)

----------


## flbl

Allez je me dévoue pour vous la faire la traduction du jugement:

Bonjour, je suis Tomas Norström, membre de la Swedish Association of Copyright (SFU) qui regroupe des personnes comme Henrik Pontén (Swedish Anti-Piracy Bureau), Monique Wadsted (movie industry lawyer) ou encore Peter Danowsky (IFPI), membre du bureau de la Swedish Association for the Protection of Industrial Property (SFIR) groupe de travail pour un durcissment des lois sur le copyright, et employé de la fondation .SE (The Internet Infrastructure Foundation) qui supervise le tld .se ou j'ai comme collègue Monique Wadsted avec qui j'ai déjà travaillé mais qui jure ne m'avoir jamais rencontré. 
Accessoirement je suis aussi juge et en particulier dans le spectrial de the pirate bay où j'ai récusé un des juges de rechange parce qu'il était impliqué avec une association de défense du copyright. Pour rendre mon jugement j'ai simplement ignoré tout l'aspect technique et je me suis basé uniquement sur l'intention (qui a dit procès d'intention ?) et pas seulement parce que ça arrangeait mes amis et que ça correspondait avec ma propre opinion car je suis impartial et pas concerné par des questions de conflit d'intérêt sinon je n'aurais pas accepté de juger cette affaire évidemment.

Pour ceux qui ne le saurait pas, Henrik Pontén, Monique Wadsted et Peter Danowsky sont les avocats de l'accusation dans le procès de pirate bay.

Si vous aviez raté l'info, elle est sortie sur la radio nationale suédoise SR: http://www.sr.se/sida/artikel.aspx?P...rtikel=2785979
Les avocats de la défense ont aussitôt déposé un recours pour faire annuler le jugement pour conflit d'intérêt et renvoyer tout le monde à la case départ, dans la foulée ça a jeté un joli voile de doute sur la justice suédoise et ça a été considéré comme révélateur d'une corruption atteignant des niveaux complètement impardonnable.




> Commenting on the revelations, Pirate Bay spokesman Peter Sunde brokep said, “Spectrial Cliffhanger in S01 with the verdict - S02 started with the judge being biased. Reality beats fiction yet again!”


Voila comment s'explique un jugement en complet décalage avec la réalité et comment on retombe encore sur une coïncidence du type, ah ben le policier/le témoin/l'avocat/le juge travaille plutôt de près que de loin pour une association/corporation/entité pour le copyright ou hollywood ou une major.

à force ça pourrait bien finir par se voir...

Un petit lien numerama qui realte la même histoire: http://www.numerama.com/magazine/127...uteur-MAJ.html

----------


## flbl

> Ce que je ne pige pas, c'est que le site soit toujours ouvert.





> C'est un autre des gros pb qu'à la justice dans ce genre d'affaires. Les serveurs sont, selon les propos des 4 gus, dispatchés à l'étranger (en Asie principalement) et même les techniciens n'en connaissent pas l'emplacement exact.


Pour info le procès ne concernait pas le site, mais seulement 4 personnes, et la sentence ne demande pas sa fermeture. Quand aux serveurs il y en a un dans les coffres d'une banque protégé par le secret bancaire, un aux pays-bas, un en thaïlande, et d'autres ailleurs je ne sais pas où. 

C'est bien pour ça que la nouvelle approche consistait à forcer les FAI à bloquer l'accès au nom de domaine (comme en Italie?() où le jugement à été cassé, ou au Danemark où l'affaire vient d'être portée devant la cour suprême).

----------


## Jeremy

Sinon, la justice pas influençable : http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-l...etrial-090423/




> The copyright industry likes to have the outcome of processes clear before engaging them so it’s perhaps unsurprising that SR today revealed that the judge Tomas Norström is in league with it on many fronts. The judge has several engagements - together with the prosecution lawyers for the movie and music industries.
> 
> Swedish Association of Copyright (SFU) - The judge Tomas Norström is a member of this discussion forum that holds seminars, debates and releases the Nordic Intellectual Property Law Review. Other members of this outfit? Henrik Pontén (Swedish Anti-Piracy Bureau), Monique Wadsted (movie industry lawyer) and Peter Danowsky (IFPI) - the latter is also a member of the board of the association.
> 
> Swedish Association for the Protection of Industrial Property (SFIR) - The judge Tomas Norström sits on the board of this association that works for stronger copyright laws. Last year they held the Nordic Championships in Intellectual Property Rights Process Strategies.
> 
> .SE (The Internet Infrastructure Foundation) - Tomas Norström works for the foundation that oversees the .se name domain and advises on domain name disputes. His colleague at the foundation? Monique Wadsted. Wadsted says she’s never met Norström although they have worked together.

----------


## ERISS

Le juge a voulu pirater la justice  ::P:

----------

